# OG WIRE-YOUR #1 STOP FOR WHEELS



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

www.ogrimsdirect.com</span>


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## drgndawagn

very good price nice


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 10 2008, 04:09 PM~11833580
> *www.ogrimsdirect.com</span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

It will be around 250 is just the shipping. $260 for a set of wheels. Total $510

Please check out our website. thank you


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 12 2008, 11:36 AM~11843501
> *It will be around  250 is just the shipping.  $260 for a set of wheels.  Total $510
> 
> Please check out our website. thank you
> *


here you go crazy_ndn604 that's for the set of 14's to Canada!


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 12 2008, 12:36 PM~11843501
> *It will be around  250 is just the shipping.  $260 for a set of wheels.  Total $510
> 
> Please check out our website. thank you
> *


 :0


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

DAMN Shipping! i found a O.G WireWheel dealer locally Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## LowSider

Wow,, that blows any deal Ive ever gotten on here recently out of the water.

Nice site.

cant wait to see some feedback on the actual service


----------



## creepa_7

just a noob asking,but are those real D's, i didnt see "dayton" anywhere not on spinners rims or nuthing?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by creepa_7_@Oct 13 2008, 06:27 AM~11847607
> *just a noob asking,but are those real D's, i didnt see "dayton" anywhere not on spinners rims or nuthing?!?!?!??!?!
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## creepa_7

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 13 2008, 08:33 AM~11848378
> *:twak:  :nono:
> *



yeah u aint say shit rite!!!!!! aint nobody answer my question rite,hoe ass *****


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by creepa_7_@Oct 13 2008, 08:38 AM~11848406
> *yeah u aint say shit rite!!!!!! aint nobody answer my question rite,hoe ass *****
> *


 :biggrin: :machinegun: :wave:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

clearly not daytons. think before you post homie you wont get hated on.


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

:0


> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@Oct 13 2008, 10:06 AM~11848596
> *:biggrin:  :machinegun:  :wave:
> *


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Oct 13 2008, 09:27 AM~11848766
> *:0
> *


lets hope nobody has to get hurt again. haha :biggrin:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@Oct 13 2008, 10:43 AM~11848910
> *lets hope nobody has to get hurt again. haha :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Thank you for taking the time to check our website. If you guys have OG wire wheels on your car and would like to have your pictures up on our website feel free to e-mail it to us.


----------



## REGALRIDER86

Any feedback as of yet?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

hey crazy_ndn604. Try out the shipping again. You'll see a difference. thanks.

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 13 2008, 04:31 PM~11851785
> *hey crazy_ndn604.  Try out the shipping again.  You'll see a difference. thanks.
> 
> www.ogrimsdirect.com
> *


  cant calculate becouse im in canada? tried to enter my postal code. didnt help


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

DAMN REAL GOOD PRICES! 2 QUESTIONS THOUGH. Y CANT U BUY THE 2 BAR (ZENITH STYLE) K/OFFS BY THEMSELVES? AND WHEN UR CHOOSIN YOUR CUSTOM RIM COLORS WHERE DO U CHOOSE WHAT COLORS AND WHAT PARTS THAT U WANT COLORED EX: OUTER, HUB SPOKES?


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by creepa_7_@Oct 13 2008, 04:27 AM~11847607
> *just a noob asking,but are those real D's, i didnt see "dayton" anywhere not on spinners rims or nuthing?!?!?!??!?!
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 13 2008, 05:18 PM~11852776
> *DAMN REAL GOOD PRICES! 2 QUESTIONS THOUGH. Y CANT U BUY THE 2 BAR (ZENITH STYLE) K/OFFS BY THEMSELVES? AND WHEN UR CHOOSIN YOUR CUSTOM RIM COLORS WHERE DO U CHOOSE WHAT COLORS AND WHAT PARTS THAT U WANT COLORED EX: OUTER, HUB SPOKES?
> *


Thanks!, we are currently working on the custom and color section of the web page. should be done later on tonight for 13" and 14" R, you can buy the 2 Bar Zenith stype k/offs they are on the left side under Knockoff/Spinner here is a link,note the pictures are not up yet. please check back soon


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 13 2008, 06:17 PM~11853379
> *Thanks!, we are currently working on the custom and color section of the web page. should be done later on tonight for 13" and 14" R, you can buy the 2 Bar Zenith stype k/offs they are on the left side under Knockoff/Spinner  here is a link,note the pictures are not up yet. please check back soon
> *


forgot the link homie,http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=25


----------



## CoupeDTS

so can you or are you going to do colored nips hubs or dishes?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 13 2008, 06:27 PM~11853488
> *so can you or are you going to do colored nips hubs or dishes?
> *


WE ARE! you can Customize from outers,nipples,hubs,spokes,knock,off, on the webpage, get a price diff, and get shipping qoute! ON THE SPOT! no need to wait for PM/REPLY! Thats the only way to ROLL


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 13 2008, 06:32 PM~11853548
> *WE ARE! you can Customize  from outers,nipples,hubs,spokes,knock,off, on the webpage, get a price diff, and get shipping qoute! ON THE SPOT! no need to wait for PM/REPLY! Thats the only way to ROLL
> *


Custom Wire Wheels is now working on 13" rev,14"rev , if you need more colors let me know.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 12 2008, 12:36 PM~11843501
> *It will be around  250 is just the shipping.  $260 for a set of wheels.  Total $510
> 
> Please check out our website. thank you
> *


 :0 shipping seems kinda high


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 13 2008, 10:23 PM~11854757
> *:0 shipping seems kinda high
> *


i got my quote and it was 116 in shipping, total of 376.40 for 14s all chrome


----------



## 925eastbayrider

ttt good prices


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 13 2008, 08:23 PM~11854757
> *:0 shipping seems kinda high
> *


that price was shipping to canada my friend!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@Oct 13 2008, 05:06 PM~11852645
> * cant calculate becouse im in canada? tried to enter my postal code. didnt help
> *



our system is setup to ship to the USA only sorry homie.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 13 2008, 01:17 PM~11850704
> *Any feedback as of yet?
> *


PM sent.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 13 2008, 06:27 PM~11853488
> *so can you or are you going to do colored nips hubs or dishes?
> *


It's up and running . Try <a href=\'http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/</a>


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 14 2008, 12:12 PM~11858537
> *It's up and running . Try <a href=\'http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/</a>
> *



NEED A PRICE ON 13X7 S


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Oct 14 2008, 11:20 AM~11859193
> *NEED A PRICE ON 13X7 S
> *


Go to our web site click on 13" on the left hand side, then click on standard, then all chrome if thats what you want and look for 13x7 add to cart pick and choose your accsories, input your zip code and you will get a list of shipping rates, its that easy!.  

or you can just click here http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/ProductDetails...oductCode=S13x7


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 14 2008, 01:36 PM~11859347
> *Go to our web site click on 13" on the left hand side, then click on standard, then all chrome if thats what you want and look for 13x7 add to cart pick and choose your accsories, input your zip code and you will get a list of shipping rates, its that easy!.
> 
> or you can just click here http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/ProductDetails...oductCode=S13x7
> *



good price's :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

here is a link to the thread that if you have pictures of your car with OG WIRE WHEELS on them http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435810


----------



## CoupeDTS

damn thats nice you can pick out what you want colored and what color and see the prices. Hell yeah, probably saves you guys a ton of time of answering phones and PMs. People always wanted a site like this and now its here. Hopefully you guys will have good customer service and if you do lookout, hope your able to handle all the orders comin your way :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

my bad :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

how long do i have to wait to upload my own avatar?


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 14 2008, 07:39 PM~11863901
> *how long do i have to wait to upload my own avatar?
> *


30 days.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@Oct 14 2008, 06:52 PM~11864075
> *30 days.
> *


thanks :uh:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 14 2008, 07:45 PM~11864802
> *you fucking assbandits know u can buy chinas str8 from china  for around 25 bucks or so a rim
> 
> 
> thats where keef buys them    alibaba.com or tradekey.com
> *


That’s Funny Please let us know from who and please share with the rest of us if you have personally bought wheels for 25$ and received them. And please don’t mislead members to lose there hard earned money to scammers like alibaba and tradekey and the rest of the western union / wire transfer scam artist’s
we are legit business we are trying our hardest to give the layitlow members an quick, easy and affordable way to buy wire wheels.

and who is keef?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

the outer on the custom rim would be the lip right?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 14 2008, 08:59 PM~11865695
> *the outer on the custom rim would be the lip right?
> *


the whole OUTER or some would call hoop,dish barral. 
the lip is considered 1 inch in from the front of the outer and this will be added under our custom\outersection very soon please let me know what color you are looking for note: the price will be the same as if your where doing the whole outer.

let me know if you got all of that if not you can alwas pm or email me and i can send pictures thanks.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 15 2008, 09:22 AM~11869374
> *already did  try reading
> 
> alibaba.com and tradekey.com    go to either and search wire wheel/rim
> *



Scam! http://resources.alibaba.com/topic/44872/B...om_Scammers.htm


and for thoes of you who want a great lough check this thread of REV Chuck
its funny and you will not regreat takeing the time to read! thanks Chuck u make my day! and you still did not prove you got your wheels for 25.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=427684&hl=

:biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS




----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 15 2008, 12:22 PM~11869827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice looking wheels . how much ?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Oct 15 2008, 12:46 PM~11871099
> *nice looking wheels . how much ?
> *


www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

our Customers Ride section is growing please help us! WE WANT MORE! check it out

link to OG customers ride section

Post pics so we can upload them to our website! Thanks for the support!

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

just place my order. thanks man.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Yall not doing those CUSTOM engraved in different collors


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 16 2008, 04:50 PM~11886069
> *Yall not doing those CUSTOM engraved in different collors
> *



not at the moment but we are working on it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 17 2008, 03:50 AM~11890077
> *not at the moment but we are working on it.
> *


PM me when you start


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Oct 16 2008, 02:38 PM~11884633
> *just place my  order. thanks man.
> *


No prob homie.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

WWW.OGRIMSDIRECT.COM


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 17 2008, 08:15 PM~11899129
> *WWW.OGRIMSDIRECT.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 17 2008, 09:15 PM~11899129
> *WWW.OGRIMSDIRECT.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Oct 13 2008, 05:07 AM~11847550
> *Wow,, that blows any deal Ive ever gotten on here recently out of the water.
> 
> Nice site.
> 
> cant wait to see some feedback on the actual service
> *


x2 $370 for 13's all chrome with accessories to where i'm at is way lower than what i've been quoted somewhat recently. Can't wait to see some feedback


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 17 2008, 07:15 PM~11899129
> *WWW.OGRIMSDIRECT.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



isnt that a sweet! look at all them colors :0 
Great post!

we will be adding lip chrome and rest color for our custom Outers very soon for 13" and 14" custom wheels 

take a look and mess around for your self get shipping rates on the spot with no delay 

Custom 13" reverse

Custom 14 reverse


Please make note when buying a set change QTY from 1 to 4 and click on SET under LEFT OR RIGHT.

if you guys find anything wrong with our website please let us know!

have ideas to make the shopping experince better let us know!

we will be updateing the site as often as we can to bring more items and options.

we have been in businnes for 20 years sorry it took so long! :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 17 2008, 11:43 PM~11901594
> *x2  $370 for 13's all chrome with accessories to where i'm at is way lower than what i've been quoted somewhat recently.  Can't wait to see some feedback
> *


We Stock them Deep and sell them Cheap! sounds like crazy gideons :biggrin: 

for thoes who live in cali they can also save money and pickup/willcall when checking out!


----------



## lowchevy1989

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 18 2008, 01:19 AM~11901773
> *We Stock them Deep and sell them Cheap! sounds like crazy gideons  :biggrin:
> 
> for thoes who live in cali they can also save money and pickup/willcall when checking out!
> *


where u guys stay at?address please :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

NO CANDY BLUE LIP?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by lowchevy1989_@Oct 18 2008, 01:38 AM~11901902
> *where u guys stay at?address please :biggrin:
> *


13722 MILROY PL
SANTA FE SPRINGS, CA 90670

My Webpage


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 18 2008, 01:37 PM~11904255
> *NO CANDY BLUE LIP?
> *


Thanks for letting us know fixed Candy blue lip added!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 18 2008, 03:40 PM~11904492
> *Thanks for letting us know fixed Candy blue lip added!
> *


NO PROBLEM! GOOD WEBSITE AND GREAT PRICES! :biggrin:


----------



## DaddyZ Caddy

Do you ship to Canada....You website does not allow me to change the country....The drop down menu only has United States....Can you tell me how much the shipping will be for 4 15x7 shipped to Ontario, Canada...Postal Code L6Y3Y9......Nice Web site....easy to navigate....great prices too.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by DaddyZ Caddy_@Oct 18 2008, 10:10 PM~11907099
> *Do you ship to Canada....You website does not allow me to change the country....The drop down menu only has United States....Can you tell me how much the shipping will be for 4 15x7 shipped to Ontario, Canada...Postal Code L6Y3Y9......Nice Web site....easy to navigate....great prices too.
> *



GIVE US A CALL MONDAY AT (562)926-4444 ASK FOR ELY 
THAKS


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 18 2008, 08:51 PM~11907008
> *NO PROBLEM! GOOD WEBSITE AND GREAT PRICES!  :biggrin:
> *



let us know if there is anything els we need to add!  

For the best prices/fastest service on the web!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 19 2008, 11:44 PM~11915186
> *let us know if there is anything els we need to add!
> 
> For the best prices/fastest service on the web!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 17 2008, 02:53 AM~11890214
> *PM me when you start
> *


Do you have a style in mind?

http://www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## LowSider

What is your relation to each other "ogwirewheels" and "ogrimsdirect.com"


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Oct 20 2008, 03:23 PM~11921389
> *What is your relation to each other "ogwirewheels" and "ogrimsdirect.com"
> *



OG WIRE WHEELS is the Company OGRIMSDIRECT.com is our online store  
20 years in the makeing.


----------



## mr.lincon

TTT


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

i just got my wheels today.some 13x7 deep dish.i will be posting some pictures soonest i get my tires.THANKS HOMIES


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Oct 20 2008, 05:28 PM~11923173
> *i just got my wheels today.some 13x7  deep dish.i will be posting some pictures soonest  i get my tires.THANKS HOMIES
> *



Any Time any Day anywhere 24/7 

One stop Wire Wheel Shop


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

And if you guys have any technical questions feel free to call us 562-926-4444


----------



## big C

if you buy a set of recessed knock offs do you get the emblems with them? I didnt see on your website where you had any of your emblems posted up.


----------



## Loco Yesca

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 21 2008, 12:59 PM~11930675
> *if you buy a set of recessed knock offs do you get the emblems with them?  I didnt see on your website where you had any of your emblems posted up.
> *


x2


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 21 2008, 12:59 PM~11930675
> *if you buy a set of recessed knock offs do you get the emblems with them?  I didnt see on your website where you had any of your emblems posted up.
> *




SORRY YOU HAVE TO BUY THEM SEPARATLEY


----------



## SHOWDOWN

I just picked up a set of all chrome 13x7 on my lunch break. :biggrin: 


Thanks Ely


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by SHOWDOWN_@Oct 21 2008, 01:52 PM~11931153
> *I just picked up a set of all chrome 13x7 on my lunch break. :biggrin:
> Thanks Ely
> *



NP HOMIE 

THANKS YOU . :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 21 2008, 01:15 PM~11930840
> *SORRY YOU HAVE  TO  BUY THEM SEPARATLEY
> *


Ok so what if you buy a set of wheels? Do you plan on adding pics of them to your website?


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by big C_@Oct 21 2008, 04:39 PM~11931611
> *Ok so what if you buy a set of wheels?  Do you plan on adding pics of them to your website?
> *



x2


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

submit your pictures and will post them up on our website.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Oct 21 2008, 03:02 PM~11931871
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

If any one is having a hard time buying from our web site PM me and I will give easy step by step instructions or please give us a call M-F 8-4pm PST (562)926-4444 just letting you guys know the prices we have right now are grand opening special online prices that are only online for a limited time, but we can help and guide you to use our website.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Oct 21 2008, 12:15 PM~11930840
> *SORRY YOU HAVE  TO  BUY THEM SEPARATLEY
> *



Emblums will be added soon maybe by the end of this week.


----------



## 77towncar

i couldnt get shipping calculator to work for 14s sent to 52405


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Oct 21 2008, 06:12 PM~11934464
> *i couldnt get shipping calculator to work for 14s sent to 52405
> *


make sure you use the drop down menu and pick your state.
let me know if that worked


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Oct 21 2008, 06:12 PM~11934464
> *i couldnt get shipping calculator to work for 14s sent to 52405
> *


----------



## 77towncar

got it thanks


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Oct 22 2008, 02:07 PM~11941790
> *got it thanks
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Oct 22 2008, 01:07 PM~11941790
> *got it thanks
> *


NO PROB.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Just got back from picking up a couple wheels and set of knockoffs...great service and even better prices...thanks OG :thumbsup: !


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Oct 23 2008, 01:57 PM~11953752
> *Just got back from picking up a couple wheels and set of knockoffs...great service and even better prices...thanks OG  :thumbsup: !
> *



NP :biggrin: THANKS FOR YOUR ORDER :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

up :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWDOWN

SHOWDOWN Oct 21 2008, 01:52 PM | | Post #87 

Member

Posts: 41
Joined: May 2007




I just picked up a set of all chrome 13x7 on my lunch break. 


Thanks Ely 

Here they are on the 63



















--------------------

http://www.showdownkennels.com/ 
:thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by SHOWDOWN_@Oct 24 2008, 09:30 AM~11961782
> *SHOWDOWN  Oct 21 2008, 01:52 PM    |    | Post #87
> 
> Member
> 
> Posts: 41
> Joined: May 2007
> I just picked up a set of all chrome 13x7 on my lunch break.
> Thanks Ely
> 
> Here they are on the 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> http://www.showdownkennels.com/
> :thumbsup:
> *



LOOKS CLEAN 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWDOWN

Thanks Ely :thumbsup: 

I may be back for another set really soon.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by SHOWDOWN_@Oct 24 2008, 10:00 AM~11962101
> *Thanks Ely :thumbsup:
> 
> I may be back for another set really soon.
> *


alright homie let us know :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SHOWDOWN_@Oct 24 2008, 09:00 AM~11962101
> *Thanks Ely :thumbsup:
> 
> I may be back for another set really soon.
> *


Anytime.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Gold Knock off's available online now.


----------



## BIGMANDO

how about -chrome spokes-orange dish and hub??


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Oct 25 2008, 07:06 PM~11973171
> *how about -chrome spokes-orange dish and hub??
> *



we have many types of orange, please click here color chart

Note! that color may differ from monitor to monitor due to the differnt specs on computer video card/Monitor setup it can be up to 3 shades off its alwas best to send us color sample so we can get it as close as possible.


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 26 2008, 12:28 AM~11974695
> *we have many types of orange, please click here color chart
> 
> Note! that color may differ from monitor to monitor due to the differnt specs on computer video card/Monitor setup it can be up to 3 shades off its alwas best to send us color sample so we can get it as close as possible.
> 
> 
> *


orale sounds good


----------



## 76monte1

what would a complete set of every thing cost with shipping ? maroonish spoke's and whiteish dish 14x7


----------



## tlc64impala

Hey homie, thanks alot. Very good peoples here. Got the wheels in no time. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Oct 26 2008, 03:36 PM~11977933
> *Hey homie, thanks alot. Very good peoples here. Got the wheels in no time. thanks  :biggrin:
> *



Any Time 24/7 OGRIMSDIRECT.COM


----------



## Joker808

should do tire and wheel combos


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Oct 26 2008, 03:36 PM~11977933
> *Hey homie, thanks alot. Very good peoples here. Got the wheels in no time. thanks  :biggrin:
> *



NO PROB. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## nyd40cal

How much for a set of 14x6's

all candy red dish, and candy red spokes, 

chrome nipples,hubs, and knock off (spinner) PM me a price please!


your website won't let me customize a 14x6.........it says spokes only!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Oct 27 2008, 06:41 PM~11989447
> *How much for a set of 14x6's
> 
> all candy red dish, and candy red spokes,
> 
> chrome nipples,hubs, and knock off (spinner)  PM me a price please!
> your website won't let me customize a 14x6.........it says spokes only!
> *


Give us a call we will take care of you 562-926-4444

we will be updateing the site for all the other sizes to customize soon.


----------



## 1lowcut

Ok here’s a customer review for OG Wires. Not against Ely unless he was bull shitting me.

I ordered a set of 13’s with 2 bar recess knock offs and the first time I hit one of the knock off it chipped. The other three were just fine with no problems. I emailed Ely and told him about what happened and he said no worries I’ll send you a new one. Cool I thought but then he wrote back and said that he needs pics of the bad one. The wheels were on a friend’s car in Vegas at the super show but I told him I would get the pics as soon as the car gets back and I did. Sent the pics and he says cool I’ll send you a new one. Great I thought, but then he comes back at me with I have to send the bad spinner back and cover shipping bother ways. I didn’t agree with that and told him I would ship mine back but I wasn’t going to cover the shipping for both as this should be a defect or bad chrome. Ely did offer to personally cover the shipping to me out of his own pocket but he shouldn’t have to. OG as a company should have done the right thing and just replaced my spinner. This all happened as they brought out their new site so when I saw that the spinner shipped to me was only $20.45 I just said screw it I’ll buy a new one but OG will not be getting anymore of my business. The wheels are cool for what you pay but I just can’t believe they wouldn’t back their product buy sending out a $20 spinner. That’s just bad business. 

On the good note I think the site is cool as hell as you can buy and price whatever you want. Just too bad I won’t be buying from there again.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Oct 28 2008, 11:58 AM~11996012
> *Ok here’s a customer review for OG Wires. Not against Ely unless he was bull shitting me.
> 
> I ordered a set of 13’s with 2 bar recess knock offs and the first time I hit one of the knock off it chipped. The other three were just fine with no problems. I emailed Ely and told him about what happened and he said no worries I’ll send you a new one. Cool I thought but then he wrote back and said that he needs pics of the bad one. The wheels were on a friend’s car in Vegas at the super show but I told him I would get the pics as soon as the car gets back and I did. Sent the pics and he says cool I’ll send you a new one. Great I thought, but then he comes back at me with I have to send the bad spinner back and cover shipping bother ways. I didn’t agree with that and told him I would ship mine back but I wasn’t going to cover the shipping for both as this should be a defect or bad chrome. Ely did offer to personally cover the shipping to me out of his own pocket but he shouldn’t have to. OG as a company should have done the right thing and just replaced my spinner. This all happened as they brought out their new site so when I saw that the spinner shipped to me was only $20.45 I just said screw it I’ll buy a new one but OG will not be getting anymore of my business. The wheels are cool for what you pay but I just can’t believe they wouldn’t back their product buy sending out a $20 spinner. That’s just bad business.
> 
> On the good note I think the site is cool as hell as you can buy and price whatever you want. Just too bad I won’t be buying from there again.
> *



Hello Ely has brought this to my attention and we agreed to exchange and pay for shipping going back. and for the record it is not coming out of Elys pocket. we are here to make a good buying experience and will continue, but with our low prices we can not afford to pay for both way shipping. you don't go to best buy and have them pay for your gas going there to exchange do you?
we are here to serve the layitlow users and don't want to lose u as a customer, we will still exchange the knock off for u please let us know.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SHOWDOWN_@Oct 24 2008, 08:30 AM~11961782
> *SHOWDOWN  Oct 21 2008, 01:52 PM    |    | Post #87
> 
> Member
> 
> Posts: 41
> Joined: May 2007
> I just picked up a set of all chrome 13x7 on my lunch break.
> Thanks Ely
> 
> Here they are on the 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> http://www.showdownkennels.com/
> :thumbsup:
> *


Posted! dont forget to post your pictures here ====> Click here to Check out cars on OG's


----------



## 1lowcut

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 28 2008, 05:52 PM~11998936
> *Hello Ely has brought this to my attention and we agreed to exchange and pay for shipping going back. and for the record it is not coming out of Elys pocket. we are here to make a good buying experience and will continue, but with our low prices we can not afford to pay for both way shipping. you don't go to best buy and have them pay for your gas going there to exchange do you?
> we are here to serve the layitlow users and don't want to lose u as a customer, we will still exchange the knock off for u please let us know.
> *


I said i would pay the shipping from me to you but noone ever said the shipping was covered by OG for the new spinner to me. Its more the point of what a hassle this was for a 20 dollar spinner. I have already ordered my replacement online.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Oct 29 2008, 05:27 AM~12003604
> *I said i would pay the shipping from me to you but noone ever said the shipping was covered by OG for the new spinner to me. Its more the point of what a hassle this was for a 20 dollar spinner. I have already ordered my replacement online.
> *


Thanks for understanding.


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 29 2008, 10:27 PM~12012297
> *why dont you come down and check us out
> 
> 13722 Milroy Pl
> Santa Fe Springs Ca 90630
> if you need directions please give us a call 562-926-4444
> 
> 7 workers. how many do you have?
> 
> What are you getting at?
> Make your point.
> *


you see i dont sell wires wheels for a liven.... goodluck


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Oct 29 2008, 09:52 PM~12012450
> *you  see i  dont sell wires wheels for a liven....  goodluck
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

pickup option has been added so you guys can save money on shipping!

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Check out our main website OG WIRE WHEELS .COM


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Update! Alright Homies a lot of you guys PM'ed me about the custom wheels for 14x6 std & rev good news we just updated 13"-15" all offsets for CUSTOM SETUP INJOY! we are still working on the pictures for EMBLEMS thanks for all the good Feedback


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Pictures of Emblems uploaded on website! :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Oct 31 2008, 04:57 PM~12028668
> *Pictures of Emblems uploaded on website!  :biggrin:
> *




Pictures of Emblems


----------



## DanielDucati

just like too say......... "you muther fuckers have real good ass prices!!!!!!!!!!!" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS




----------



## CoupeDTS

3 questions, what makes a 14x6 $5 more than a 14x7? Would seem to be less product if anything.

Also an all chrome 14x7 is $65 right now and when you want a custom one it starts out at $70?

And what color is this blue on this fleet? Looks darker than the candy blue.









thanks


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 1 2008, 02:13 PM~12033665
> *3 questions, what makes a 14x6 $5 more than a 14x7?  Would seem to be less product if anything.
> 
> Also an all chrome 14x7 is $65 right now and when you want a custom one it starts out at $70?
> 
> And what color is this blue on this fleet?  Looks darker than the candy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> *


supply and demand. it always cost more for an odd ball thing of any kind.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 1 2008, 02:03 PM~12034264
> *supply and demand. it always cost more for an odd ball thing of any kind.
> *


Mark is correct, for the most part the main resason is that its not that populer of a size and we must set a aside space to stock these odd sizes, so when people do order we will have them instock.

thats just like for the 13x5.5, space is realestate and realestate is money. its like 13" and 14" we move a lot they come in and go right out.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 1 2008, 12:13 PM~12033665
> *3 questions, what makes a 14x6 $5 more than a 14x7?  Would seem to be less product if anything.
> 
> Also an all chrome 14x7 is $65 right now and when you want a custom one it starts out at $70?
> 
> And what color is this blue on this fleet?  Looks darker than the candy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> *


looks like RAL 5010 Gentian Blue but its alwas hard to say on monitor, you know every ones PC is differnt like there video card/monitor all have differnt specs! its alwas best to give us a phisical color sample for us to match it with.


----------



## TopDogg

What can I say, I ordered some KO's and chips on Thursday and received them on Saturday. Now that is FAST service. John at OG wire wheels was sincere, helpful and had a genuine concern for satifisfying the customer, ME.
Thanks for the hook up, (LOW PRICES), John, and I will DEFINATELY be ordering more items from you.
PEACE


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by ogrimsdirect.com_@Nov 1 2008, 06:43 PM~12034756
> *looks like RAL 5010 Gentian Blue but its alwas hard to say on monitor, you know every ones PC is differnt like there video card/monitor all have differnt specs! its alwas best to give us a phisical color sample for us to match it with.
> *


well that car is on your customer rides so you mustve done the wheels


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 1 2008, 07:16 PM~12035856
> *well that car is on your customer rides so you mustve done the wheels
> *


we have done thousands of custom wheels! and have done lots of color samples so its hard to say unless he has ordered direct from us we will not have his information.


----------



## Tha Riv

No FWD rims??? :angry:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Tha Riv_@Nov 2 2008, 12:28 PM~12039683
> *No FWD rims???  :angry:
> *


we do sell them just not online maybe in the future they are as is no exchange or returns on mounted wheels period. no one likes to work on them but we still do just for our customers. they are a lot of work. give us a call 562-926-4444


----------



## oldskellwheels

How much for 14x7 tripple gold?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 1 2008, 04:11 PM~12034888
> *What can I say, I ordered some KO's and chips on Thursday and received them on Saturday. Now that is FAST service. John at OG wire wheels was sincere, helpful and had a genuine concern for satifisfying the customer, ME.
> Thanks for the hook up, (LOW PRICES), John,  and I will DEFINATELY be ordering more items from you.
> PEACE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by oldskellwheels_@Nov 3 2008, 11:34 AM~12047012
> *How much for 14x7 tripple gold?
> *



PM sent.


----------



## djdvl666

MY BOY NEEDS TO KNOW IF YOU GUYS SELL BLANK ADAPTERS.

HE HAS AN OLD SCHOOL DODGE DART. 5 X 4''

IF NOT DO YOU KNOW SOMEONE WHO CAN DRILL THEM.

HE IS READY TO BUY BUT KEEPS GETTING BS'ED BY OTHER SELLERS ON HERE.


----------



## TCaddyDLR

Price on 20 all black?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2008, 04:50 PM~12050692
> *MY BOY NEEDS TO KNOW IF YOU GUYS SELL BLANK ADAPTERS.
> 
> HE HAS AN OLD SCHOOL DODGE DART. 5 X 4''
> 
> IF NOT DO YOU KNOW SOMEONE WHO CAN DRILL THEM.
> 
> HE IS READY TO BUY BUT KEEPS GETTING BS'ED BY OTHER SELLERS ON HERE.
> *


Ofcaurse we do! how big of a center bore do you need?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Nov 3 2008, 05:50 PM~12050692
> *MY BOY NEEDS TO KNOW IF YOU GUYS SELL BLANK ADAPTERS.
> 
> HE HAS AN OLD SCHOOL DODGE DART. 5 X 4''
> 
> IF NOT DO YOU KNOW SOMEONE WHO CAN DRILL THEM.
> 
> HE IS READY TO BUY BUT KEEPS GETTING BS'ED BY OTHER SELLERS ON HERE.
> *



Yes we do carry it. Please give us a call 562-926-4444


http://www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

how much for a set of 13x7 wit tires all chrome reverse shipped to 79015


----------



## LowProLac

so how much for 13x7s all chrome and blue spokes or all chrom and gold nips?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 5 2008, 01:03 AM~12067096
> *how much for a set of 13x7 wit tires all chrome reverse shipped to 79015
> *



PM SENT


WEBSITE


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Nov 5 2008, 07:22 AM~12068045
> *so how much for 13x7s all chrome and blue spokes or all chrom and gold nips?
> *



PM SENT



www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LowProLac_@Nov 5 2008, 06:22 AM~12068045
> *so how much for 13x7s all chrome and blue spokes or all chrom and gold nips?
> *


you can get all that info on our website NO NEED TO WAIT! 24/7

here is a link for custom 13" ogrimsdirect.com customize your 13" today and get shipping price on the spot!


----------



## red chev

how much 13x7's shipped to 99156..and 2 14x7 and 2 14x6's shipped as well..can i get a quote with tires and with out....175/75's for 14's and 155's on 13's thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Nov 5 2008, 05:28 PM~12073902
> *how much 13x7's shipped to 99156..and 2 14x7 and 2 14x6's shipped as well..can i get a quote with tires and with out....175/75's for 14's and 155's on 13's thanks
> *


Please check out our website! OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

to get prices and shipping rates on the spot 24/7


----------



## zapow

do you guys ship to the us virgin islands? i see you guys use fedex and we do have fedex here.. hit me back with some info..


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by zapow_@Nov 6 2008, 06:14 AM~12078758
> *do you guys ship to the us virgin islands? i see you guys use fedex and we do have fedex here.. hit me back with some info..
> *



Yes We DO! sorry it is not on our website, but you can give us a call 562-926-4444 ask for cindy she will help yah out,


----------



## legacylac

i never saw this posting, I just wanted to say thanks to you guys for all the help, I have ordered 3 set of rims from these guys over the last 2 years and fast and great help.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

PM SENT.




> _Originally posted by zapow_@Nov 6 2008, 07:14 AM~12078758
> *do you guys ship to the us virgin islands? i see you guys use fedex and we do have fedex here.. hit me back with some info..
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

just placed an order for 2 13'' standards all chrome over the phone, thanks for the help  
-Danny


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 6 2008, 04:08 PM~12083444
> *just placed an order for 2 13'' standards all chrome over the phone, thanks for the help
> -Danny
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 6 2008, 05:04 PM~12083897
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Anytime!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 6 2008, 05:08 PM~12083444
> *just placed an order for 2 13'' standards all chrome over the phone, thanks for the help
> -Danny
> *


JUST GOT MY RIMS, DAMN TALK ABOUT FAST SERVICE :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: ORDER LATE YESTERDAY, AND GOT THEM EARLY TODAY  LOOKING FORWARD TO DEALING WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN REAL SOON


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 6 2008, 05:08 PM~12083444
> *just placed an order for 2 13'' standards all chrome over the phone, thanks for the help
> -Danny
> *



No Prob. Hit us up when you need something.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Nov 6 2008, 12:29 PM~12080793
> *i never saw this posting, I just wanted to say thanks to you guys for all the help, I have ordered 3 set of rims from these guys over the last 2 years and fast and great help.
> *



No prob. Holla us when u need somethin.

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 7 2008, 08:47 AM~12089547
> *JUST GOT MY RIMS, DAMN TALK ABOUT FAST SERVICE :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ORDER LATE YESTERDAY, AND GOT THEM EARLY TODAY   LOOKING FORWARD TO DEALING WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN REAL SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


same here, they left yesterday i came home on my lunch and they were already here uffin:
they look real good. new set of wheels for the cadi :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

Don't forget to give us pictures of your new gold rims on our customer rides section.


www.ogrimsdirect.com





> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 7 2008, 02:36 PM~12092176
> *same here, they left yesterday i came home on my lunch and they were already here uffin:
> they look real good. new set of wheels for the cadi :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 7 2008, 11:47 AM~12089547
> *JUST GOT MY RIMS, DAMN TALK ABOUT FAST SERVICE :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ORDER LATE YESTERDAY, AND GOT THEM EARLY TODAY   LOOKING FORWARD TO DEALING WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN REAL SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS BECAUSE YOU LIVE IN CALI...... :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 7 2008, 01:57 PM~12092394
> *THATS BECAUSE YOU LIVE IN CALI......  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## oldskellwheels

damn these guys are fast. I got my stuff in 3 days. Fucking great deal.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

that's how we do it


----------



## brn2ridelo

how much for one 13x7 mint green spoke 
like this masterpiece wheel not looking for any engraveing just green spokes


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

PM SENT.

http://www.ogrimsdirect.com







> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 10 2008, 10:13 PM~12120357
> *how much for one 13x7 mint green spoke
> like this masterpiece wheel not looking for any engraveing just green spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

JUST PLACED MY ORDER FOR 13 INCH HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE TO TX?
GREAT PRICES THE LOWEST I SEEN ALL OVER THE WEB. :worship:


----------



## LowProLac

I'm thinkin I want to get front spokes chrome and back spokes and hub white... how hard is it to keep that white clean?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

PM SENT.


http://www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## supercoolguy

whats shipping to 85022? for a set of 13s


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 12 2008, 01:33 PM~12136593
> *whats shipping to 85022? for a set of 13s
> *



PM SENT

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 12 2008, 12:33 PM~12136593
> *whats shipping to 85022? for a set of 13s
> *


let me know if you got the price or not.


----------



## Zappo90744

What's the turnaround time on some 13x7 chrome with powdercoated spokes?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 12 2008, 10:54 PM~12142710
> *What's the turnaround time on some 13x7 chrome with powdercoated spokes?
> *


usely takes about 4 days till we ship it out but can take up to 2 weeks if get super busy. takes another 1 to 2 days to match a color sample if you choose to do so.


----------



## DurbanPoison

I cant seem to get priceson the website for 17" custom wheels. How much for 17x7's(reverse), chrome with gold nipples, adapters, knockoffs and 3 bar dome k/o's? Shipped to 32903?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DurbanPoison_@Nov 13 2008, 01:04 AM~12143254
> *I cant seem to get priceson the website for 17" custom wheels.  How much for 17x7's(reverse), chrome with gold nipples, adapters, knockoffs and 3 bar dome k/o's? Shipped to 32903?
> *



pm sent we are working on the 17 custom settings on our website.


----------



## Psych0

just got my rims today everything went good, :thumbsup: i would recomend them if your thinking of ordering a set


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

thanks bro :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

ill be getting my 13s in on Sat.


----------



## VerbalKent

When will you be able to customize a 20" on the website? Currently it shows the spokes as the only part that can be colored... :dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by VerbalKent_@Nov 14 2008, 11:59 PM~12163228
> *When will you be able to customize a 20" on the website? Currently it shows the spokes as the only part that can be colored... :dunno:
> *


that's because currently are website is designed for custom wheels from 13 to 15 please pm me on how you want your wheels.


----------



## MISTER ED

PERFECT.... I ORDERED SOME KNOCK OFFS AND GOT THE A WEEK LATER.. GOOD SERVICE. THANKS


----------



## [email protected]

yeah i just got my set today and they look great, easy to buy fast shipment and great BEST PRICES pluse nice customer service! RECOMMENDED


----------



## bsandhu

bought a set from local distrubtor can't wait to get my monte finished to roll fresh rims


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Nov 15 2008, 09:07 PM~12168646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a set from local distrubtor can't wait to get my monte finished to roll fresh rims
> *


Sweet!


----------



## Corns83'

How much for a set of 14s all chrome with gold nips and with two bar knockoffs that use the chips sent to vegas 89121


----------



## jeso

i was just on your site looking at a set of 14x6. when i got to checkout it showed shipping options and one said FREE ground shipping. is this true? i haven't seen it advertised??


----------



## ALTERED ONES

BEST PRICES IN TOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK OG WIRES!!!!


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Nov 17 2008, 10:48 AM~12179893
> *i was just on your site looking at a set of 14x6. when i got to checkout it showed shipping options and one said FREE ground shipping. is this true? i haven't seen it advertised??
> *


???? TTT :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Nov 17 2008, 09:48 AM~12179893
> *i was just on your site looking at a set of 14x6. when i got to checkout it showed shipping options and one said FREE ground shipping. is this true? i haven't seen it advertised??
> *


we don’t have free shipping  thanks for bringing it to our attention was it for rev or std? we have good price but not free shipping 

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

we have been getting a lot of PM stating if we color match and YES we do color match it is right there under the drop down. and you guys can send us a color sample to 13722 milroy pl. santa fe springs ca 90670

also we will be makeing room for 09 and will be posting up some blowout custom rims ranging from all sizes and colors. if you cant wait please give us a call 562-926-4444 they will be at a good price


----------



## irvings213

Just picked up some wires of this guys!.....John, Cindy and that other guy are real cool peeps to deal with. THANKS! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by irvings213_@Nov 18 2008, 12:20 AM~12188389
> *Just picked up some wires of this guys!.....John, Cindy and that other guy are real cool peeps to deal with. THANKS! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you! and no funny stuff on the highway!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

hey Ben is this what you are looking for?










here are some more


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

:thumbsup:

US Gold OUTER,Sample green Nipp/short spokes, sample green long spokes,candy black hub








blue short spokes








mid outer strip red, black nipples,red hub








some red white and blue action








here are some display wheels kinda old 








some more


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by creepa_7_@Oct 13 2008, 06:27 AM~11847607
> *just a noob asking,but are those real D's, i didnt see "dayton" anywhere not on spinners rims or nuthing?!?!?!??!?!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## irvings213

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 18 2008, 03:33 PM~12193227
> *Thank you! and no funny stuff on the highway!
> *


FOR SURE!!! :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

13x7 rev Stainless Steel Nipples and spokes! MAKE ME AN OFFER!










Side by side Comparison of chrome (left) and stainless (right)


----------



## TopDogg

TTT for John and OG Wire. Can you make 72 spokes?


----------



## touchdowntodd

stainless?!??!?! ! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN

get your barrels and hubs colored and never have rust!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 21 2008, 07:34 AM~12219825
> *stainless?!??!?! ! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN
> 
> get your barrels and hubs colored and never have rust!
> *


No Doubt! i still have a set ready to go 13x7 rev


----------



## touchdowntodd

any plans for 14s?


----------



## drgndawagn

send u a pm


----------



## SixFourClownin

I just ordered mine, you might know my shop Smart Shoppers, I have an account. It saved me like 10 bucks to order off your site instead of calling in and ordering them through my shop with my account. LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

Hi I was wondering. can you guys do diamond cut spokes? i didn't see the option on the website. I just want the long spokes done. if you guys can do it. how much per wheel so i can add it in with my color options. thanx


----------



## TopDogg

Just ordered some things from John at OGWire. VERY SATISFIED with the customer service and with the fast shipping.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 23 2008, 09:11 PM~12238968
> *Just ordered some things from John at OGWire. VERY SATISFIED with the customer service and with the fast shipping.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Nov 23 2008, 10:28 AM~12235364
> *Hi I was wondering. can you guys do diamond cut spokes? i didn't see the option on the website. I just want the long spokes done. if you guys can do it. how much per wheel so i can add it  in with my color options. thanx
> *


we have diamond cut on 14x7 rev ready to go! hit us up 562-926-4444


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

sweet ,I emailed you guys on your site and got my quote right away, i will be ordering soon :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon

price check on 14x6 all chrome delivered to the 97007 zip code


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 24 2008, 04:46 PM~12246407
> *price check on 14x6 all chrome delivered to the 97007 zip code
> *


check our our website we have prices of the wheels and can also get shipping rates aswell. http://www.ogrimsdirect.com

If you are haveing hard time please check out our video on how to order its very easy! make sure to view in fullview to make out the picture.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 22 2008, 11:52 PM~12233237
> *I just ordered mine, you might know my shop Smart Shoppers, I have an account. It saved me like 10 bucks to order off your site instead of calling in and ordering them through my shop with my account. LOL. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 24 2008, 05:46 PM~12246407
> *price check on 14x6 all chrome delivered to the 97007 zip code
> *



did you get the price?


----------



## ElChingon

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Nov 25 2008, 01:25 PM~12254906
> *did you get the price?
> *


not yet!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 25 2008, 02:14 PM~12255851
> *not yet!
> *


You check out the video? did it help


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 25 2008, 03:14 PM~12255851
> *not yet!
> *



PM SENT


----------



## AZTROKITA

*I got my adapter in today bro! Thanks! Fast shipping!*


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@Nov 26 2008, 12:04 PM~12264770
> *I got my adapter in today bro! Thanks! Fast shipping!
> *



No prob.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

any body want to roll on some 20" 150 spokes ALL GOLD!


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 28 2008, 02:13 PM~12282148
> *any body want to roll on some 20" 150 spokes ALL GOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You runnin a deal on them or what?


----------



## gizmo1

How much for a pair of 15x7 with blue coated spokes and knockoffs with tires shipped to 67901?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 28 2008, 07:53 PM~12285004
> *How much for a pair of 15x7 with blue coated spokes and knockoffs with tires shipped to 67901?
> *



567.16 no tires!

you can also check our our website 

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## oldskellwheels

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 28 2008, 01:13 PM~12282148
> *any body want to roll on some 20" 150 spokes ALL GOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by oldskellwheels_@Dec 1 2008, 03:23 PM~12304564
> *How much???
> *


sorry we just sold that yesterday but i can make you another one for 1,432 :thumbsup:

you can never have to much of this!


----------



## rollin 70's

I need blue spokes white hub & nipples ....$


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by rollin 70's_@Dec 1 2008, 10:48 PM~12309570
> *I need blue spokes white hub & nipples ....$
> *


what size? state and zip code

you can alwas check our our site


----------



## SixFourClownin

Just got mine, I ordered them on November 22nd, they shipped in November 26th, and received them a day earlier than quoted on today December 2nd! Now that's service!!!

I do have a question, whats the best way to clean them, I normally use a wire wheel cleaner but with the black outer I want to make sure I dont fuck them up.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Dec 2 2008, 08:36 AM~12311390
> *Just got mine, I ordered them on November 22nd, they shipped in November 26th, and received them a day earlier than quoted on today December 2nd! Now that's service!!!
> 
> I do have a question, whats the best way to clean them, I normally use a wire wheel cleaner but with the black outer I want to make sure I dont fuck them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We use rubbing alcohol it works nice but if you have a lot of dirt may want to use some mild soap/detergent to get the scum out. do not use any hard chemicals


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 2 2008, 01:55 PM~12312703
> *We use rubbing alcohol it works nice but if you have a lot of dirt may want to use some mild soap/detergent to get the scum out. do not use any hard chemicals
> *


Well they are brand new still, but when I have to clean them is there a solution you have come up with that I can spray and then rinse? Maybe dish soap and water?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Dec 2 2008, 12:02 PM~12313392
> *Well they are brand new still, but when I have to clean them is there a solution you have come up with that I can spray and then rinse? Maybe dish soap and water?
> *


yes dish soap and water works great! just make sure to water off any kind of debris that may cause the powder to stratch :thumbsup:

a coat of wax everytime you wash wouldnt hurt  they will alwas make your wheels look clean and protect them aswell


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 2 2008, 04:53 PM~12314322
> *yes dish soap and water works great! just make sure to water off any kind of debris that may cause the powder to stratch  :thumbsup:
> 
> a coat of wax everytime you wash wouldnt hurt  they will alwas make your wheels look clean and protect them aswell
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Dec 3 2008, 10:01 AM~12323065
> *Thanks homie.
> *


hey no prob.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Dec 3 2008, 09:01 AM~12323065
> *Thanks homie.
> *


anytime!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

just maid another set of these

13x7 Rev Stainless Steel Nipples and Spokes! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

are you ll going to add the FWD to the web site????


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 5 2008, 08:56 AM~12343481
> *are you ll going to add the FWD to the web site????
> *



Let me know when you need it.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

we need it just like the rest of them please add the FWD


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

WITH ALL THE GOLD AND COLOR UPGRADES :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 5 2008, 01:09 AM~12341930
> *just maid another set of these
> 
> 13x7 Rev Stainless Steel Nipples and Spokes!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup: 
HOW MUCH????


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Dec 5 2008, 12:22 PM~12345826
> *:wow:  :0  :thumbsup:
> HOW MUCH????
> *


As a returning OG customer ill hook it up give me a call during m-f 8-4 pst
remind me that you are in our customers ride section.

John
562-926-4444 or you can email me [email protected]


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Dec 6 2008, 04:51 PM~12355067
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 28 2008, 01:13 PM~12282148
> *any body want to roll on some 20" 150 spokes ALL GOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Special price for sale.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

GOT THEM FWD LISTED YET???? 18'S AND 20'S


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 9 2008, 02:29 PM~12381275
> *GOT THEM FWD LISTED YET???? 18'S AND 20'S
> *


No butyou can give us a call 562-926-4444 or pm me what you need


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Thanks Again for all the support!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

:biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

did you get teh 14x6's in yet?


----------



## jojo67

How much for a set of gold two bar knockoffs???

also adapers??? please pm me with price. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 18 2008, 10:41 PM~12472706
> *How much for a set of gold two bar knockoffs???
> 
> also adapers??? please pm me with price. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 19 2008, 06:31 PM~12478497
> *PM SENT!
> 
> *




WASS UP HOMIES AT OG :wave:


----------



## DurbanPoison

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Dec 9 2008, 11:45 PM~12380908
> *Special price for sale.
> *


How much??


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DurbanPoison_@Dec 21 2008, 10:20 AM~12489636
> *How much??
> *



give us a call! it is only for this week!

562-926-4444


----------



## LOWASME

:0 So How much for a ALL GOLD 13x7 deepdish wirewheel Shipped to 72801 Russeville Arknasas?


----------



## bosshogglac

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Dec 9 2008, 03:45 PM~12380908
> *Special price for sale.
> *


I want these in FWD... standard will rub on my cadi

pm me with price


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

fuck what you want, fuckin theif...If i was you I wouldnt deal with this asshole,this guy sucks on elephant balls :uh:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Who are you talking about? what happend?

oh your talking about this guy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12519518http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12519518


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 24 2008, 07:44 PM~12519830
> *Who are you talking about?  what happend?
> 
> oh your talking about this guy
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12519518http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12519518
> *


Yes, just him.... not you guys, i was letting you know to be careful  , he scammed me a while back , my badd, Og wirewheels is good peeps :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 24 2008, 07:47 PM~12521296
> *Yes, just him.... not you guys, i was letting you know to be careful  , he scammed me a while back , my badd, Og wirewheels is good peeps :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Frijolito

CAN I PICK UP AFTER ORDER I AM ALWAYS AROUND THAT AREA


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

have you ever tried making spoke steering wheels?? :thumbsup: just a thought


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by El Frijolito_@Dec 25 2008, 08:44 PM~12527937
> *CAN I PICK UP  AFTER ORDER I AM ALWAYS AROUND THAT AREA
> *



Yes you can! please click under the shipping drop down to pickup!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Dec 26 2008, 10:03 AM~12530505
> *have you ever tried making spoke steering wheels?? :thumbsup:  just a thought
> *


i have heard this a few times i will have to see what we can do. i will let you guys know if anything turns up.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 24 2008, 11:12 AM~12516943
> *:0 So How much for a ALL GOLD 13x7 deepdish wirewheel Shipped to 72801 Russeville Arknasas?
> *



PM replied.


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 29 2008, 12:00 AM~12548844
> *i have heard this a few times i will have to see what we can do. i will let you guys know if anything turns up.
> *



:cheesy: thanks will be waiting!! uffin:


----------



## mkvelidadon

Hey bro did you get my PM?



> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 28 2008, 10:00 PM~12548844
> *i have heard this a few times i will have to see what we can do. i will let you guys know if anything turns up.
> *


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO

hay i sent u a pm did u get my pm yet


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Dec 29 2008, 09:32 PM~12556784
> *Hey bro did you get my PM?
> *


yes i did and i PM you we are not going to be open on JAN 1 but will be on the 2nd


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

happy new year.


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 30 2008, 04:16 PM~12562981
> *yes i did and i PM you we are not going to be open on JAN 1 but will be on the 2nd
> 
> 
> *


Bro this is getting complicated but I will try making it on the second by requesting the day off and have the receipt in hand. Want me to pack up the opened box wheel?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

send me a PM triple gold 13" reverse Wholesale


Del Toro Hydraulics


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 31 2008, 09:28 PM~12574424
> *send me a PM triple gold 13" reverse Wholesale
> Del Toro Hydraulics
> *



PM SENT. LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT THEM.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

Hey OG is this Oscar? Its me Sammie i called you yesterday and Ordered my wheels. just saying thanx, very hassle free customer service. i can't wait to see the wheels!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jan 3 2009, 09:21 AM~12592777
> *Hey OG is this Oscar? Its me Sammie i called you yesterday and Ordered my wheels. just saying thanx, very hassle free customer service. i can't wait to see the wheels!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Hit me up for some 14" diamond cut spokes with gold nipples and hubs,
sorry about the picture turning out a little yellow, picture takin from phone 










Hit me up for some Stainless steel 13x7 rev spokes and nipples.










Here is a pic to compaire the stainless steel with all chrome, stainless on the right


----------



## LowSider

Whats a set of 14" stainless wheels run? 98230


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 6 2009, 03:07 PM~12623701
> *Hit me up for some 14" diamond cut spokes with gold nipples and hubs,
> sorry about the picture turning out a little yellow, picture takin from phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit me up for some Stainless steel 13x7 rev spokes and nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic to compaire the stainless steel with all chrome, stainless on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sprgeo

so i was trying to knock off my OGs and the wheel wrench broke..... :banghead: . not good. i cannot remove my wheels from my car, now. anyone know someone with an inexpensive, cheap, slightly used, or decent wrench they are willing to part with???

ARRRRGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

THANKS

peace


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Jan 9 2009, 06:35 PM~12656985
> *so i was trying to knock off my OGs and the wheel wrench broke..... :banghead: . not good. i cannot remove my wheels from my car, now. anyone know someone with an inexpensive, cheap, slightly used, or decent wrench they are willing to part with???
> 
> ARRRRGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THANKS
> 
> peace
> *


if u need hex wrench we have them realy cheap on our web sit www.ogrimsdirct.com


----------



## white link 93

you got a pic of you color candy lime???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 11 2009, 10:04 PM~12676368
> *you got a pic of you color candy lime???
> *


top one


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 11 2009, 08:28 PM~12674001
> *if u need hex wrench we have them realy cheap on our web sit www.ogrimsdirct.com
> *


ogrimsdirect.com

thanks

peace


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

best prices on hex wrenches and wheels


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 12 2009, 02:31 AM~12676644
> *top one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what color is the second green ?? chrome candy more like anodized green any samples of that???


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 12 2009, 03:33 PM~12681557
> *what color is the second green ?? chrome candy more like anodized green any samples of that???
> *


candy green


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Jan 6 2009, 06:25 PM~12625678
> * Whats a set of 14" stainless wheels run? 98230
> *


i only have 13" at the moment


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Jan 12 2009, 06:45 PM~12681681
> *candy green
> *



think im going with that color candy green :biggrin: :biggrin: hittn you up sooon!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS




----------



## Marquez

I´m about to order a set of 13x7 custom color spoke wheels.

How much would shippin to sweden be?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by Marquez_@Jan 13 2009, 09:50 AM~12690705
> *I´m about to order a set of 13x7 custom color spoke wheels.
> 
> How much would shippin to sweden be?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

are og rims made in u.s.a ?


----------



## haze1995

Got these in a 14x7/14x6 combo?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 13 2009, 06:36 PM~12695868
> *Got these in a 14x7/14x6 combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we could make it happen but might cost a bit more.


----------



## LowSider

How much does a set of 14x7 rev Stainless nipples and spokes go for 98230.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Jan 14 2009, 08:46 PM~12707510
> *How much does a set of 14x7 rev Stainless nipples and spokes go for 98230.
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## white link 93

> ???????????????
> 
> 
> 
> is that green knockoff your sample of candy green???


----------



## lowrivi1967

how much set 13s reverse with 2 bar straight knockoff all chrome shipped to 97501


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 19 2009, 05:26 PM~12752304
> *how much set 13s reverse with 2 bar straight knockoff all chrome shipped to 97501
> *



333.72 as of today shipped. 


please check out our website www.ogrimsdirect.com

here is a how to video on how to order.


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 19 2009, 06:08 PM~12752754
> *333.72 as of today shipped.
> please check out our website www.ogrimsdirect.com
> 
> here is a how to video on how to order.
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the quote


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

13x7 all chrome with a hammer shipped to 79072


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Jan 19 2009, 10:49 PM~12756965
> *13x7 all chrome with a hammer shipped to 79072
> *



Have you checked out our website? www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Jan 19 2009, 11:49 PM~12756965
> *13x7 all chrome with a hammer shipped to 79072
> *


PM SENT>


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## white link 93

> ???????????????
> 
> is that green knockoff your sample of candy green???
> 
> 
> 
> ??????lmk
Click to expand...


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Jan 20 2009, 05:56 PM~12764028
> *??????lmk
> *




yes that is candy green knock off.


----------



## haze1995

I cant stress the great customer service as well as the great deals OG puts out there enough. 

Keep on doing what your doing guys


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 21 2009, 08:05 PM~12777246
> *I cant stress the great customer service as well as the great deals OG puts out there enough.
> 
> Keep on doing what your doing guys
> *


Thanks Haze! you got any pictures of your car with the wheels yet?


----------



## MR CHOCO

do you have white chips? i did not see them on you web site.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

according to fedex mine will be here today


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 22 2009, 12:41 AM~12779858
> *Thanks Haze! you got any pictures of your car with the wheels yet?
> *


No problem. 

I'm still waiting for my car to get done at the hydro shop. Believe me when it's done, the new wheels are going on as soon as the fleet gets home. Pics will be posted of course.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

mine came in 










thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 22 2009, 02:46 PM~12784192
> *mine came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> *



Thank You!


----------



## mouse1

how much for a set of 13 gold center
and a set ao 13 gold nipples and hub deliverd to TEXAS


----------



## punkandy311

how much for a set of 14x7 chrome reverse shipped to 76710, thanks


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Jan 22 2009, 11:52 PM~12789691
> *how much for a set of 13 gold center
> and a set ao 13 gold nipples and hub deliverd to TEXAS
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by punkandy311_@Jan 23 2009, 05:48 AM~12790383
> *how much for a set of 14x7 chrome reverse shipped to 76710, thanks
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

i have one set of 14x7 rev US ALL GOLD ready to go. customer didnt have the money to pay, so im takeing 50% off the gold to get rid of it.

700+ shipping. adaptors and KO included!


----------



## LOWASME

i have one set of 14x7 rev US ALL GOLD ready to go. customer didnt have the money to pay, so im takeing 50% off the gold to get rid of it.

700+ shipping. adaptors and KO included!












So like $500.00 shipped then? That would bee 50% off

Damn,there too big,I need 13x7 like that :angry:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jan 26 2009, 04:29 PM~12821202
> *i have one set of 14x7 rev US ALL GOLD ready to go. customer didnt have the money to pay, so im takeing 50% off the gold to get rid of it.
> 
> 700+ shipping. adaptors and KO included!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So like $500.00 shipped then? That would bee 50% off
> 
> Damn,there too big,I need 13x7 like that :angry:
> *


i didnt say 50% of the wheel  i said gold


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 26 2009, 01:27 AM~12815933
> *i have one set of 14x7 rev US ALL GOLD  ready to go. customer didnt have the money to pay, so im takeing 50% off the gold to get rid of it.
> 
> 700+ shipping. adaptors and KO included!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very good deal. These easily go over $1,000's


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

SPECIALS ON 16 inch wire wheels 

ASK FOR COUPON>


----------



## CoupeDTS

Got my rims today. You were right, pictures really mess with the candies! A dark blue online looks almost turquoise in person. Its cool though thats what I ordered and you had warned me about it. They might work out better just dont match the chips I had. Its cool those are easy to sell.

Anyway, good customer service, good packing, good product and its awesome you guys send out a tracking number :thumbsup: 

Ill get pics up when i get em on.

Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 28 2009, 03:08 PM~12839811
> *Got my rims today.  You were right, pictures really mess with the candies!  A dark blue online looks almost turquoise in person.  Its cool though thats what I ordered and you had warned me about it.  They might work out better just dont match the chips I had.  Its cool those are easy to sell.
> 
> Anyway, good customer service, good packing, good product and its awesome you guys send out a tracking number :thumbsup:
> 
> Ill get pics up when i get em on.
> 
> Thanks
> *


Thanks Homie Anytime! cant wait for the pics!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jan 28 2009, 04:08 PM~12839811
> *Got my rims today.  You were right, pictures really mess with the candies!  A dark blue online looks almost turquoise in person.  Its cool though thats what I ordered and you had warned me about it.  They might work out better just dont match the chips I had.  Its cool those are easy to sell.
> 
> Anyway, good customer service, good packing, good product and its awesome you guys send out a tracking number :thumbsup:
> 
> Ill get pics up when i get em on.
> 
> Thanks
> *


----------



## MISTER ED

> Hit me up for some 14" diamond cut spokes with gold nipples and hubs,
> sorry about the picture turning out a little yellow, picture takin from phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH TO MIAMI PLUS WITH THE OUTER LIP GOLD..
> 
> PM PLEASE.


----------



## little chris




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Jan 29 2009, 03:38 PM~12851772
> *
> *


Here are some more sample wheels

Candy Purple US CENTER GOLD









Candy Green spokes









Candy red Outer with mid stripe chrome


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 29 2009, 05:06 PM~12852032
> *Here are some more sample wheels
> 
> Candy Purple US CENTER GOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Green spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy red Outer with mid stripe chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 26 2009, 11:05 PM~12824616
> *i didnt say 50% of the wheel  i said gold
> *


ur list says ALL GOLD 13x7 $700.00.........so wheres the 50% off?????????????? :uh: ur posting 700.00 already


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 2 2009, 03:35 PM~12884805
> *ur list says ALL GOLD 13x7    $700.00.........so wheres the 50% off?????????????? :uh: ur posting 700.00 already
> *



That is already the reduced price. just to let you know the 13x7 all gold is sold out.


----------



## Guest

pm'd u about pricing waiting for reply.............


----------



## DESTINO

you offer any kind of deal if i get 2 sets. 1 set of 14x7 the other 18x7


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

order placed


----------



## Austin Ace

Do you have 14x6?

PM please.


----------



## jeso

you get my pm?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

everys pm sent sorry for the wait guys.


----------



## jeso

Do you know when you'll be getting 14x6 reverse in?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by DESTINO_@Feb 3 2009, 09:03 PM~12898961
> *you offer any kind of deal if i get 2 sets. 1 set of 14x7 the other 18x7
> *



you will save money on freight if you order 2 sets.


----------



## MR CADDY

can u pm me on a price for 14 /7 100 spokes for?


----------



## RO Sleepy

i need a coupon code


----------



## luxurydroptop

CAN YOU MATCH THE PRICE?


----------



## Mark

just placed my order :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by luxurydroptop_@Feb 6 2009, 02:33 AM~12923130
> *CAN YOU MATCH THE PRICE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You forgot to mention its a 20 set minimum.........


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by luxurydroptop_@Feb 6 2009, 12:33 AM~12923130
> *CAN YOU MATCH THE PRICE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh huh... sure why dont you let the rest of the layitlow.com homies know where to get it, infact why dont you give contact name phone number address. and while you are at it why dont you give your name address and phone # just incase they get burned they will know how to find you.

legit Phone number and Address or it doesnt exsist! :0 

Also invoice to prove you have placed an order.


----------



## praisethelowered59

> _Originally posted by luxurydroptop_@Feb 6 2009, 01:33 AM~12923130
> *CAN YOU MATCH THE PRICE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not much cheaper than O.G. and I don't gotta buy 20 sets from them. also they been around for years so I know I'll actually get my shit GTFO :uh:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by luxurydroptop_@Feb 6 2009, 02:33 AM~12923130
> *CAN YOU MATCH THE PRICE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good plan, let me know how that works out for you? :thumbsdown:


----------



## jeso

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Feb 4 2009, 04:57 PM~12906480
> *Do you know when you'll be getting 14x6 reverse in?
> *


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 6 2009, 01:33 PM~12926473
> *just placed my order  :thumbsup:
> *


placed the order on Friday around 2, then around 4 i had tracking numbers and checked today (saturday) and they will be here on the 12th! dang you guys on the ball gettem out the door. :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln

qUICK QUESTION, dO YALL CARRY FWD SPOKES BECAUSE ALL I SEE IS REVERSE AND STANDARD... tHANKS...


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Feb 7 2009, 01:52 PM~12935720
> *qUICK QUESTION, dO YALL CARRY FWD SPOKES BECAUSE ALL I SEE IS REVERSE AND STANDARD... tHANKS...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## punkhop83

Do u know what the wheel offsets are for the 17x8 reverse and 17x8 standard...?

That info will be alot of help.. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## jeso

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Feb 7 2009, 12:10 AM~12932114


Do you know when you'll be getting 14x6 reverse in?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by jeso+Feb 9 2009, 11:15 AM~12951503-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jeso
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Feb 7 2009, 12:10 AM~12932114
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know when you'll be getting 14x6 reverse in?
> [/b]
Click to expand...


pm sent


----------



## OGJordan

Few questions:

1) What's the price on 13 x 7 all chrome, stainless spokes (didn't see anything on the website)?

2) Are you going to be selling these from now on or was it a couple of sets you just happen to get hold of?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 9 2009, 02:05 PM~12952794
> *Few questions:
> 
> 1) What's the price on 13 x 7 all chrome, stainless spokes (didn't see anything on the website)?
> 
> 2) Are you going to be selling these from now on or was it a couple of sets you just happen to get hold of?
> *


they are custom order, we will make them if we have the stainless spokes/nipples in stock to build them.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Feb 9 2009, 05:05 PM~12952794-->
> 
> 
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> 1) *What's the price on 13 x 7 all chrome, stainless spokes (didn't see anything on the website)?
> *
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 9 2009, 07:17 PM~12953853
> *they are custom order, we will make them if we have the stainless spokes/nipples in stock to build them.
> *


----------



## punkhop83

> _Originally posted by punkhop83_@Feb 8 2009, 10:57 AM~12940715
> *Do u know what the wheel offsets are for the 17x8 reverse and 17x8 standard...?
> 
> That info will be alot of help.. Thanks :biggrin:
> *


this question is for u ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

u mean the REV has more of a lip than the STD.


----------



## punkhop83

^^ ok, sorry im pretty good with wheel sizes and things like that but i guess wire wheels measure differently...

how many inches of lip are on the reverse and standard?


----------



## LOWASME

:uh: any Good DEALS yet? Its TAX time! Got $MoneY$ now :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by punkhop83_@Feb 10 2009, 06:19 PM~12965959
> *^^ ok, sorry im pretty good with wheel sizes and things like that but i guess wire wheels measure differently...
> 
> how many inches of lip are on the reverse and standard?
> *



the REV has 4.5 inches of lip. The STD 1.5 inches of lip.


----------



## punkhop83

^^ thanks man... i appreciate it..


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Feb 4 2009, 12:27 AM~12900861
> * order placed
> *


 :biggrin: recieved today , thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

Thanks for the price on the stainless spokes and nipples :uh:


----------



## My98Lincoln

sUP OG THANKS FOR THE 13'S ALL CHROME... gOT THEM YESTERDAY.. bUT i DINT GET A TOOL FOR MY HEX KNOCKOFFS, CANT INSTALL... oRDER #1214 LKM WHATS UP.... :|


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Feb 11 2009, 08:59 PM~12979139
> *sUP OG THANKS FOR THE 13'S ALL CHROME... gOT THEM YESTERDAY.. bUT i DINT GET A TOOL FOR MY HEX KNOCKOFFS, CANT INSTALL... oRDER #1214 LKM WHATS UP....  :|
> *



sorry homie they come with knock off and adaptors only. you didnt order tool


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 11 2009, 08:15 PM~12978578
> *Thanks for the price on the stainless spokes and nipples :uh:
> *


make me an offer


----------



## Mark

my wheels came in today, looks great! cant ask for more. the boxes where packed very well, the lips had a plastic protector on them. i am very pleased that they came in only 6 days! i orderd on friday and got em thursday!
ill be back when im ready to do some color ones.


----------



## TopDogg

Yup, John at OG Wire is a good guy and definately has the best prices.


----------



## Big Russ

OG, WUZ HAPPENING......give me a price for a set 13x7, chrome nipples with the dark green anodized spokes and chrome hub with tires(155x80 1/4" w/w), may place an order today if..... the price is right


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Feb 12 2009, 10:51 AM~12983757
> *OG, WUZ HAPPENING......give me a price for a set 13x7, chrome nipples with the dark green anodized spokes and chrome hub with tires(155x80 1/4" w/w), may place an order today if..... the price is right
> *



you can click here to customize a 13x7 rev 13x7 rev custimize link

make sure to change qty to 4 if you are getting a set.


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 12 2009, 01:18 AM~12980093
> *sorry homie they come with knock off and adaptors only. you didnt order tool
> *


mAN THAT SUCKS FIGURE IF I ORDER A SET IT WOULD COME WITH TOOL...


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Feb 13 2009, 01:56 PM~12994350
> *mAN THAT SUCKS FIGURE IF I ORDER A SET IT WOULD COME WITH TOOL...
> *


yea, but even in the video tutorial he says to make sure to add the tool needed to your order....


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 13 2009, 06:56 PM~12996464
> *yea, but even in the video tutorial he says to make sure to add the tool needed to your order....
> *


oH YEAH... i DINT SEE THE VIDEO, PERO OWELLS RIMS ARE ALREADY INSTALL, GOT A TOOL FROM A FRIEND FOR FREE... iT LOOKS GOOD...


----------



## Big Russ

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 13 2009, 11:05 AM~12993344
> *you can click here to customize a 13x7 rev 13x7 rev custimize link
> 
> make sure to change qty to 4 if you are getting a set.
> *


PM sent


----------



## Big Russ

OG WIRES, the green rims in this picture is exactly what i want, can we make this happen?


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Nov 19 2008, 02:44 PM~12201815
> *
> some red white and blue action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these blues ones are what im looking for

can i order this on the direct site


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Feb 14 2009, 06:29 AM~13000994
> *OG WIRES, the green rims in this picture is exactly what i want, can we make this happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes they are candy green


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Feb 14 2009, 01:56 PM~13003337
> *these blues ones are what im looking for
> 
> can i order this on the direct site
> *



i do not have the blue listed on the site but you can just go ahead and place the order as candy blue give us a call and have them change it to blue 562-926-4444
or pm me after you place the order so i can change it for you.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 16 2009, 04:05 PM~13019979
> *i do not have the blue listed on the site but you can just go ahead and place the order as candy blue give us a call and have them change it to blue 562-926-4444
> or pm me after you place the order so i can change it for you.
> *


bump


----------



## skyliner32

you got a p.m


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Hey homie how much for a set like these 13X7 shipped to 28540?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Feb 22 2009, 03:57 AM~13074381
> *Hey homie how much for a set like these 13X7 shipped to 28540?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



492$ SHIPPED

you can check the prices online at www.ogrimsdirect.com

here is a video on how to order.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

16x7 standards 330 shipped! pm me for info


----------



## Big Russ

thanx og, got them in yesterday and everything is A O K


----------



## elementr1

Hey OG... There's something wrong with your site! You can't get all chrome in a 14". It only gives 1 option.


----------



## el peyotero

pm sent


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

OG just placed my order 13x7 black spokes shipped to 40272 please look out for it.


----------



## zoo york

can I get a price on 20 x 8 all chrome standard 150 spoke to 11967.
Also is there an option on more spokes? Thanks Zoo


----------



## show-bound

IS THAT A PRICE INCREASE OR A GLITCH ON THE SITE??????

13s/14s $105 per wheel? chrome


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

DAM That is high good thing i ordered them two days ago before the went up


----------



## D-Cheeze

looks like 13's and 14's all chrome just got real expensive


----------



## CHUKO13

Hope they bring it down to its original prices I remember them being $95 a piece something like that


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by CHUKO13_@Mar 5 2009, 03:04 PM~13191697
> *Hope they bring it down to its original prices I remember them being $95 a piece something like that
> *


they was selling for 65 a piece


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 5 2009, 12:53 PM~13192172
> *they was selling for 65 a piece
> *


:yessad: FROM WHAT I HEAR THE PRICE WILL BE BACK DOWN SHORTLY


----------



## 1962lolo

EASY!! OG, what's up with the price spike?


----------



## CHUKO13

OGs gone mad the prices there are as bad as ebay.


----------



## juicedfleet93

WTF is with the prices and where did the 14x6's go, there no longer listed on the site. Looks like we won't be doin business I guess, that would explain why no reply on the email I sent a week ago. :angry:


----------



## OLDTIME47

TRUE OR NOT, I HEARD THAT THEY ARE OUT OF STOCK ON 14X7'S AND OTHER ALL CHROME WHEELS FOR THE NEXT 2-3 WEEKS?

YES OR NO?

ANYONE, GUY WHO STARTED THIS THREAD, OGRIMS GUY ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Mar 6 2009, 07:17 AM~13199683
> *TRUE OR NOT, I HEARD THAT THEY ARE OUT OF STOCK ON 14X7'S AND OTHER ALL CHROME WHEELS FOR THE NEXT 2-3 WEEKS?
> 
> YES OR NO?
> 
> ANYONE, GUY WHO STARTED THIS THREAD, OGRIMS GUY ?
> *


I HEARD THE SAME THING  I TRIED TO ORDER SOME FOR A LOCAL GUY YESTERDAY .....ENDED UP HAVING TO BUY THE FROM HOMEBOYZ


----------



## cdznutz42069

I ordered mine on the 23rd i hope i made the cutoff....... :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Mar 6 2009, 10:24 AM~13201301
> *I ordered mine on the 23rd i hope i made the cutoff.......  :angry:
> *


YOU SHOULD CALL THEM TO MAKE SURE


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Mar 6 2009, 11:24 AM~13201307
> *YOU SHOULD CALL THEM TO MAKE SURE
> *



true the pm didn't work lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

I'm good.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Mar 6 2009, 10:46 AM~13201432
> *I'm good.
> *


KOOL


----------



## CoupeDTS

:uh: Kinda reminds me of last year a guy took a bunch of rim orders then disappeared. I know thats not the case here but damn you should atleast be able to reach the people you sent or are going to send $500+ dollars to.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Mar 6 2009, 11:57 AM~13201953
> *:uh: Kinda reminds me of last year a guy took a bunch of rim orders then disappeared.  I know thats not the case here but damn you should atleast be able to reach the people you sent or are going to send $500+ dollars to.
> *


i would worry about og .....there a company not just a dude selling out of his house


----------



## cdznutz42069

I called and got right through and all my questions answered. Thank god i ordered before the price hike, i checked and it would have been another $140.00 now for my custom wheels. :0


----------



## CHUKO13

When you buy rims of them do you get the adapters as well or is everything sold separate?


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by CHUKO13_@Mar 6 2009, 03:15 PM~13203021
> *When you buy rims of them do you get the adapters as well or is everything sold separate?
> *


yeah you pick what bolt pattern you need right on the site.


----------



## show-bound

think its chitty and poor service when you come on here acting like you for us giving good prices for riders and memebers on here then dont come online to for worn or anything....


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by CHUKO13_@Mar 6 2009, 04:15 PM~13203021
> *When you buy rims of them do you get the adapters as well or is everything sold separate?
> *


no hammer


----------



## JRO




----------



## [email protected]

Damn prices did jump up. We couldn't get no heads up? A cut off date or nothin, i would've ordered a month ago. Thats bad for business. Any news on when the prices are gonna go back down?


----------



## IBuiltMine

I knew I shouldn't have waited and ordered 2 weeks ago. :angry:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

I emailed them 2 months ago and they never returned it. No reply no calls back oh well. Ill take my biz else where.


----------



## elementr1

Looks like I'm not buying OG's now...


----------



## ILLVILLE

> _Originally posted by and1kid02+Mar 7 2009, 06:22 PM~13212294-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn prices did jump up. We couldn't get no heads up? A cut off date or nothin, i would've ordered a month ago. Thats bad for business. Any news on when the prices are gonna go back down?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juicedlinc_@Mar 7 2009, 06:31 PM~13212372
> *I knew I shouldn't have waited and ordered 2 weeks ago. :angry:
> *


yeah just got on the site tonight as was like, wut the fuk! had to come on here to see if anybody else noticed that. my price quote shipped before was $330 and now its $420 for the set but don't know if shippings included cause the shipping calculator stays at $0. Fuk it jus gonna save up for some Zeniths :dunno:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 4 2009, 04:00 PM~13179756-->
> 
> 
> 
> IS THAT A PRICE INCREASE OR A GLITCH ON THE SITE??????
> 
> 13s/14s  $105 per wheel? chrome
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's robbery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 03:53 PM~13192172
> *they was selling for 65 a piece
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 04:01 PM~13192247
> *:yessad: FROM WHAT I HEAR THE PRICE WILL BE BACK DOWN SHORTLY
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope so or i won't be buying ANYTHING or recomending them to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 10:32 PM~13196131
> *OGs gone mad the prices there are as bad as ebay.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can get a set cheaper on ebay than direct from OG :loco: :loco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 09:22 PM~13212294
> *Damn prices did jump up. We couldn't get no heads up? A cut off date or nothin, i would've ordered a month ago. Thats bad for business. Any news on when the prices are gonna go back down?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure is.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-elementr1_@Mar 8 2009, 02:13 PM~13216612
> *Looks like I'm not buying OG's now...
> *


Same here, at least not from them.

Just went on to order and rather than the Price quote i just got for $470 shipped, now they want $670 shipped for 5 all chrome 13's with NO tires. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## AndrewH

well go see who else can beat those prices.they say they have the lowest prices... they should match whatever you find..

odd that they arent responding to inquireies though..


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 9 2009, 03:57 PM~13226440
> *well go see who else can beat those prices.they say they have the lowest prices... they should match whatever you find..
> odd that they arent responding to inquireies though..*


true

x2

Bet homeboyz is busy :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO13

homeboyz can make money now that these people are out of the pitcure


----------



## HB WIRES

WE GET THE WHEELS FROM THE SAME PLACE.... YES IVE RASE THE PRICE TOO SORRY BUT THE NEXT CHINA IMPORT THING WILL BE HIGH...EVERYTHING FROM CHINA....THANK OBANA YOUR PRES.


----------



## Cruzin_87

well i just ordered sum wheels on Friday and for custom the way i want them was about 125 a wheel with chrome and gold plating on knock offs and nipples im ok with the price i called to see when i could pick them up and they told me that they only had 3 of the size i wanted so they asked me if i wanted to upgrade one size and i thought sure so they went ahead and changed the size and for the same price! so im satisfied with them and their service. and damn right now the economy is bad and yea it would help us if the prices were lower but to keep there business alive they might have to raise the prices to make sum money since less is being sold


----------



## OLDTIME47

shit, i just need 2 14x7 rims.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 9 2009, 02:59 AM~13222418
> * Fuk it jus gonna save up for some Zeniths  :dunno:
> *


I second that!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069

I got my wheels today only 2 weeks custom built and shipped to the east coast. I'll post pics as soon as i can.


----------



## TYTE9D

:uh: might as well buy local now...


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Mar 10 2009, 01:07 PM~13237462
> *I got my wheels today only 2 weeks custom built and shipped to the east coast. I'll post pics as soon as i can.
> *


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

ttt


----------



## [email protected]

It wouldn't be so bad if they came wit tires. I understand they gotta make money but a heads up would've been cool.


----------



## eyeneff

and these fools haven't posted shit on here about the situation, haven't posted anything at all in almost a month! :uh: 

Fuck OG!
at least Kieth got on here and told everyone what's up. :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 13 2009, 11:37 AM~13269907
> *and these fools haven't posted shit on here about the situation, haven't posted anything at all in almost a month!  :uh:
> 
> Fuck OG!
> at least Kieth got on here and told everyone what's up.  :thumbsup:
> *


x1000


----------



## RO Sleepy

PRICES WENT UP 55 BUCKS :0


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Mar 13 2009, 08:44 PM~13275625
> *PRICES WENT UP 55 BUCKS :0
> *


lol, was gonna send you this link but I guess you beat me. See what Im saying?


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by juicedfleet93_@Mar 5 2009, 11:29 PM~13196640
> *WTF is with the prices and where did the 14x6's go, there no longer listed on the site. Looks like we won't be doin business I guess, that would explain why no reply on the email I sent a week ago.  :angry:
> *



when i called to place my order last month they told me it would be 1-2 months before they would have 14x6s in.....same with Keith...everyone is out of 14x6s


----------



## RO Sleepy

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Mar 13 2009, 11:56 PM~13276974
> *lol, was gonna send you this link but I guess you beat me. See what Im saying?
> *



i picked 2 up today, i had the money on me to buy all 4, but not enough for the tires


so in 2 weeks ill go buy me the tires, and pick up the other 2 wheels

fuck it, and even if i did, i dont wanna
put them on just yet cuz we have alot of shitty weather


----------



## beto68

say og i have a 95 fleetwood need 14 x 6 wheels when are you getting some i need a price with tires and price with out tires ooo i need 4 all chrome can i get a quote if i was to get green spokes with or with out tires thank you very much


----------



## beto68

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Mar 14 2009, 11:21 PM~13283554
> *say og i have a 95 fleetwood need 14 x 6 wheels when are you getting some i need a price with tires  and  price with out tires ooo i need 4  all chrome  can i get a quote if i was to get green spokes with or with out tires thank you very much
> *


 i need these shipped to austin texas 78748 thank you again


----------



## beto68

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Mar 14 2009, 11:24 PM~13283577
> *i need these shipped to austin texas 78748 thank you again
> *


i would like 2 prong spiners and hardware


----------



## CoupeDTS

:uh: your about 2 months too late. Think i got the last of their pallet of 14x6s at the end of january


----------



## Zappo90744

I have FOUR 14x6s for sale......but they are *REAL* DAYTONS!!!


----------



## OLDTIME47

i have 2 14x6 rims for sale, located in norwalk,ca 
170.00 for both


----------



## porky79

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Mar 16 2009, 09:10 AM~13294012
> *i have 2 14x6 rims for sale, located in norwalk,ca
> 170.00 for both
> *


 :biggrin: SOLD THANKS HOMIE


----------



## shorty rocks

> www.ogrimsdirect.com</span>
> [/quo
> 
> how much for 2 13x5.5 deep dish and anotha price for a set of 4 deep dish 13x5.5 wit 3 bar knock offs shipped to 13032 new york


----------



## nyd40cal

you got them 14x6's in stock yet?......need to order me a set !!


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Mar 16 2009, 01:10 AM~13292365
> *I have FOUR 14x6s for sale......but they are REAL DAYTONS!!!
> *



how much and what they come with?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

I checked the website yesterday no prices on 13x7 or 14x7. What' up with that? I guess OG has turned to NO G!!!! Oh well....


----------



## shorty rocks

> www.ogrimsdirect.com</span>
> [/quo
> 
> how much for 2 13x5.5 deep dish and anotha price for a set of 4 deep dish 13x5.5 wit 3 bar knock offs shipped to 13032 new york
> 
> 
> 
> can i get quote please
Click to expand...


----------



## topless65

does the site work anymore..the all chrome 13 page works..but i need a set with gold nipples...


----------



## servant of christ

:biggrin:


----------



## JRO

How come OG isnt posting here anymore? Wheres the 14x6 reversed and the 15x7 std??? Are they not making them anymore or what? Whats going on??


----------



## spikekid999

how much for a set of 13x7 reverse, chrome lip,nipples,hub with black spokes and dish? no knockoffs or adaptors, shipped to 54864


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 12 2009, 11:24 PM~13558264
> *How come OG isnt posting here anymore? Wheres the 14x6 reversed and the 15x7 std??? Are they not making them anymore or what? Whats going on??
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by JRO+Apr 13 2009, 12:24 AM~13558264-->
> 
> 
> 
> How come OG isnt posting here anymore? Wheres the 14x6 reversed and the 15x7 std??? Are they not making them anymore or what? Whats going on??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had no legitimate reason for raising prices so drastically and got called out on it so they left. At least that's the way i see it and until they respond, that's how it seems to me. Seems they have stainless spoke/nipple china's now but i would definatley try calling first or emailing them because the website isn't complete right now with prices and they did just kind of disappear for a month now.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Apr 13 2009, 12:57 AM~13558450
> *how much for a set of 13x7 reverse, chrome lip,nipples,hub with black spokes and dish? no knockoffs or adaptors, shipped to 54864
> *


PM Homeboyz on here, he responds quickly and prices are still reasonable. Just grabbed a set of all chrome 13's from him this past week and they were here in 4-5 days


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 13 2009, 10:51 AM~13560186
> *PM Homeboyz on here, he responds quickly and prices are still reasonable.  Just grabbed a set of all chrome 13's from him this past week and they were here in 4-5 days
> *


just seein what OGs prices are  my homie said there good


----------



## hangingloose_4u

i tried getting a quote on line , it wont go thru. need a price for 13x7 rev.gold nips and hub with black spokes for pick up and with shipping to el paso, tx. 79936.
thanks


----------



## jrok357

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Apr 24 2009, 05:58 AM~13675096
> *i tried getting a quote on line , it wont go thru. need a price for 13x7 rev.gold nips and hub with black spokes for pick up and with shipping to el paso, tx. 79936.
> thanks
> *


i talked to them on the phone and he said that if you can get a quote online then they are in stock but if you cant get the quote online that means they are out of stock right now so they dont want you to order cuz it will take to long for you to get what you need.


----------



## D-Cheeze

NOT SURE IF OG IS COMING BACK FROM THIS ONE ......


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*I normally dont like to bash ANY company out there, because its bad biz,...

but I might bend my rule a lil here....


and there are 2 recently former employees of O.G. wire wheels that have posted in this thread, and are still watching this thread, who KNOW what Im about to say is true...... so this isnt "shit talking". its real talk...

I have been a loyal distributor for O.G. for a lil over 3 yrs,... and have only recently had problems,.. mostly since John the new owner took over.

o.g. wire wheels has raised thier prices because they owe money to the company they buy thier product from, and that is why they have NOTHING in inventory.

i have personally been waiting months for wheels we ordered, and the last 3 orders I placed were extremely screwed up on thier part. and John's postition is " i dont make mistakes"..lol... which i found ironic as it took 3 times for them to send me the correct adapters in one order, and the right size on some wheels..lol.

normally if i had a problem, i could call in and talk to my rep and they would make sure it got taken care of. whereas John doesnt call back,.. and pushes me off to not have to deal with it, untill I blow up thier phone lines...lol. 

on the last mistake they made, I told him, "u have to fix this, or this may be the last order you get from me",.. he replied with " ok i will just refund you your money, and u can go elsewhere' instead of just accepting his mistake and sending me the correct parts.

so long story short, I have switched vendors, and am done with O.G. wire wheels, and u can quote me when I say

" put a fork in em, their done"

I will be surprised if John brings this company back, like D-cheez said, i dont think they gonna recover. thier shithole is too deep this time








I see you 2  *


----------



## hangingloose_4u

I GOT WITH G&C WIRE WHEEL AND THEY ARE LIKE GREAT WITH THEIR PRICES AND ITS MADE IN THE USA, NO CHINA CRAP, THEY ARE LEGIT. HIT THEM UP ............


----------



## D-Cheeze

the horse is dead .....lets all stop beating it


----------



## chapulincolorao

:burn:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 24 2009, 09:50 PM~13682933
> *I normally dont like to bash ANY company out there, because its bad biz,...
> 
> but I might bend my rule a lil here....
> and there are 2 recently former employees of O.G. wire wheels that have posted in this thread, and are still watching this thread, who KNOW what Im about to say is true...... so this isnt "shit talking". its real talk...
> 
> I have been a loyal distributor for O.G. for a lil over 3 yrs,... and have only recently had problems,.. mostly since John the new owner took over.
> 
> o.g. wire wheels has raised thier prices because they owe money to the company they buy thier product from, and that is why they have NOTHING in inventory.
> 
> i have personally been waiting months for wheels we ordered, and the last 3 orders I placed were extremely screwed up on thier part. and John's postition is " i dont make mistakes"..lol...  which i found ironic as it took 3 times for them to send me the correct adapters in one order, and the right size on some wheels..lol.
> 
> normally if i had a problem, i could call in and talk to my rep and they would make sure it got taken care of. whereas John doesnt call back,.. and pushes me off to not have to deal with it, untill I blow up thier phone lines...lol.
> 
> on the last mistake they made, I told him, "u have to fix this, or this may be the last order you get from me",.. he replied with " ok i will just refund you your money, and u can go elsewhere' instead of just accepting his mistake and sending me the correct parts.
> 
> so long story short, I have switched vendors, and am done with O.G. wire wheels, and u can quote me when I say
> 
> " put a fork in em, their done"
> 
> I will be surprised if John brings this company back, like D-cheez said, i dont think they gonna recover. thier shithole is too deep this time
> I see you 2
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## topless65

i just need a set of 13x5.5 in the back and 13x7 in the front all chrome for my 58...since OG is done, and homeboys doesn't stock them..who else can get me a set?


----------



## HB WIRES

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 30 2009, 12:26 PM~13743827
> *i just need a set of 13x5.5 in the back and 13x7 in the front all chrome for my 58...since OG is done, and homeboys doesn't stock them..who else can get me a set?
> *


I DO HAVE THEM


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 24 2009, 08:50 PM~13682933
> *I normally dont like to bash ANY company out there, because its bad biz,...
> 
> but I might bend my rule a lil here....
> and there are 2 recently former employees of O.G. wire wheels that have posted in this thread, and are still watching this thread, who KNOW what Im about to say is true...... so this isnt "shit talking". its real talk...
> 
> I have been a loyal distributor for O.G. for a lil over 3 yrs,... and have only recently had problems,.. mostly since John the new owner took over.
> 
> o.g. wire wheels has raised thier prices because they owe money to the company they buy thier product from, and that is why they have NOTHING in inventory.
> 
> i have personally been waiting months for wheels we ordered, and the last 3 orders I placed were extremely screwed up on thier part. and John's postition is " i dont make mistakes"..lol...  which i found ironic as it took 3 times for them to send me the correct adapters in one order, and the right size on some wheels..lol.
> 
> normally if i had a problem, i could call in and talk to my rep and they would make sure it got taken care of. whereas John doesnt call back,.. and pushes me off to not have to deal with it, untill I blow up thier phone lines...lol.
> 
> on the last mistake they made, I told him, "u have to fix this, or this may be the last order you get from me",.. he replied with " ok i will just refund you your money, and u can go elsewhere' instead of just accepting his mistake and sending me the correct parts.
> 
> so long story short, I have switched vendors, and am done with O.G. wire wheels, and u can quote me when I say
> 
> " put a fork in em, their done"
> 
> I will be surprised if John brings this company back, like D-cheez said, i dont think they gonna recover. thier shithole is too deep this time
> I see you 2
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 30 2009, 03:33 PM~13744703
> *I  DO HAVE THEM
> *


perfect! PMed


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Apr 24 2009, 09:55 PM~13683489
> * MADE IN THE USA, NO CHINA CRAP,
> *


 :uh: 

Just because they are MADE in the USA doesnt mean the metal isnt chinesey.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@May 4 2009, 06:38 PM~13784136
> *:uh:
> 
> Just because they are MADE in the USA doesnt mean the metal isnt chinesey.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@May 4 2009, 07:39 PM~13784151
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

]


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2009, 01:00 PM~13179756
> *IS THAT A PRICE INCREASE OR A GLITCH ON THE SITE??????
> 
> 13s/14s  $105 per wheel? chrome
> *


all Layitlow Members can use a coupon code just type in LAYITLOW in the white box on the left and you will get 20% off just make sure it is for 4 QTY 1 set has to be 13x7 reverse all chrome


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS




----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Aug 28 2009, 03:02 AM~14906202
> *
> *


Left some messages for you a while back and never heard anything. Then I heard you were out of biz. So whats the deal? Shoot me a pm


----------



## blind100spokes

what is the bolt pattern for a 98 honda accord v6....??


----------



## INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by blind100spokes_@Aug 28 2009, 01:13 PM~14912046
> *what is the bolt pattern for a 98 honda accord v6....??
> *



Pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 28 2009, 12:41 PM~14911661
> *Left some messages for you a while back and never heard anything. Then I heard you were out of biz. So whats the deal? Shoot me a pm
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=495531

20% off coupon code LAYITLOW only works when buying a set of 13x7 rev all chrome! $288 + shipping! :loco:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

bump


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Aug 30 2009, 04:58 AM~14925137
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=495531
> 
> 20% off coupon code LAYITLOW only works when buying a set of 13x7 rev all chrome! $288 + shipping!  :loco:
> *


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Aug 30 2009, 07:58 AM~14925137
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=495531
> 
> 20% off coupon code LAYITLOW only works when buying a set of 13x7 rev all chrome! $288 + shipping!  :loco:
> *


Not wanting 13s or all chrome  No 20% for 14's with blue nipples?


----------



## chevyman125

They got good prices! Nice products. Great customer service! Thanx again


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by chevyman125_@Sep 3 2009, 10:33 AM~14970465
> *They got good prices! Nice products. Great customer service! Thanx again
> *


Thank you for the nice comments! We Try our best to give the lowest prices!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

watch out for new promo's coming soon. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 3 2009, 11:26 AM~14970394
> *Not wanting 13s or all chrome   No 20% for 14's with blue nipples?
> *


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 4 2009, 08:29 PM~14985790
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 6 2009, 10:26 AM~14995997
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:nicoderm: uffin: Sup, I never got a quote on the stainless wheels, pm me bro.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 9 2009, 09:33 AM~15026528
> *:nicoderm:  uffin: Sup, I never got a quote on the stainless wheels, pm me bro.
> *



pm sent


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

GIVE US A CALL MAYBE WE CAN OFFER YOU SOMETHING.



> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 3 2009, 11:26 AM~14970394
> *Not wanting 13s or all chrome   No 20% for 14's with blue nipples?
> *


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Aug 27 2009, 10:28 PM~14905467
> *]
> 
> all Layitlow Members can use a coupon code just type in LAYITLOW in the white box on the left and you will get 20% off just make sure it is for 4 QTY 1 set has to be 13x7 reverse all chrome
> *


i want to thank you guys for fast service. i ordered mine last friday and they made it here today. (and thats counting the holiday) now i know who to use when its time for the color ones :thumbsup: (i know color ones will take longer to be made) and didn't use a pm or pick up the phone. now thats good bussiness.


----------



## -JORGE-

What up how much for a set of 13/7 rev black outter everythng else all chrome two bar zenith resses sent to 30721


----------



## HARDLUCK88

do you guys sell your wheels raw, with no chrome or anything? just unplated...


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

PM SENT




> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Sep 10 2009, 07:19 PM~15044073
> *What up how much for a set of 13/7 rev black outter everythng else all chrome  two bar zenith resses sent to 30721
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

NOPE.



> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 11 2009, 11:08 AM~15050986
> *do you guys sell your wheels raw, with no chrome or anything? just unplated...
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

Thank you. We try our very best to make it right and fast.



> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Sep 10 2009, 06:49 PM~15043749
> *i want to thank you guys for fast service. i ordered mine last friday and they made it here today. (and thats counting the holiday) now i know who to use when its time for the color ones :thumbsup: (i know color ones will take longer to be made) and didn't use a pm or pick up the phone. now thats good bussiness.
> *


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 9 2009, 08:44 PM~15032268
> *pm sent
> *


  Thanks, hope to do some more business with you real soon!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 12 2009, 08:56 AM~15059592
> *  Thanks, hope to do some more business with you real soon!
> *



x2 :wave:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Sep 12 2009, 09:56 AM~15059592
> *  Thanks, hope to do some more business with you real soon!
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## MR CHOCO

ANY PICS OF ALL GOLD LIP AND SPINER ON ALL CHROME SPOKES


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Sep 16 2009, 02:32 PM~15100738
> *ANY PICS OF ALL GOLD LIP AND SPINER ON ALL CHROME SPOKES
> *



let me see if i can find any.


----------



## MR CHOCO

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 17 2009, 09:12 AM~15107396
> *let me see if i can find any.
> *


please do


----------



## APACHERX3

What's the price on a set off all Gold13x7 to 68112


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Sep 17 2009, 07:20 PM~15113280
> *What's the price on a set off all Gold13x7 to 68112
> *


pm sent!


----------



## nlsuelo13

just put in a order :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by nlsuelo13_@Sep 19 2009, 11:03 AM~15126871
> *just put in a order :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT for good people!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

Thanks man.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

How much for 2 RIGHT side GOLD knockoffs to match these?


----------



## MR CHOCO

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Sep 16 2009, 03:32 PM~15100738
> *ANY PICS OF ALL GOLD LIP AND SPINER ON ALL CHROME SPOKES
> *


still wayting on these


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 25 2009, 09:12 PM~15186108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hi! 

How much for reverse 2pc 8x15 + 2pc 10x15 all chrome with chrome spinners like the one on the picture. 

shipped to europe (austria)

thanks

roman


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 25 2009, 02:48 PM~15186822
> *How much for 2 RIGHT side GOLD knockoffs to match these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Str82

> _Originally posted by Str82_@Sep 26 2009, 11:13 AM~15191427
> *Hi!
> 
> How much for reverse 2pc 8x15 + 2pc 10x15 all chrome with chrome spinners like the one on the picture shipped to europe (austria)
> 
> thanks
> 
> roman
> *


----------



## Str82

good morning?

nobody here wants to sell rims? 

may i get an offer......?

T H A N K S


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Str82_@Sep 29 2009, 12:52 PM~15219903
> *good morning?
> 
> nobody here wants to sell rims?
> 
> may i get an offer......?
> 
> T H A N K S
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Sep 25 2009, 03:09 PM~15186963
> *still wayting on these
> *



still looking!


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 25 2009, 02:12 PM~15186108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn, I want some of those.

TTT


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 29 2009, 09:35 PM~15225159
> *Damn, I want some of those.
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> *




DAMN, I want one of those!


----------



## lincolnswanga

hey how much for the 2 prong knockoffs chrome but the ones where i can put the og chip in???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Oct 1 2009, 10:50 AM~15240037
> *hey how much for the 2 prong knockoffs chrome but the ones where i can put the og chip in???
> *


did you just need the knock offs or you need it with the chips?


----------



## el_mazatleco

need 13 with half candy pink dish long spokes gold small spokes pink zineth knock off to 85353 phoenix az


----------



## DROPTOP4

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 25 2009, 02:08 PM~15186055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these? I already have OG chrome rims. Looking for something new. Any discount if you your rims were mentioned on a layout? My 64 was a feature on IMPALA'S MAGAZINE. It did mention your rims. let me know.


----------



## lincolnswanga

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 1 2009, 05:25 PM~15242977
> *did you just need the knock offs or you need it with the chips?
> *


a full set of the 2 bar chrome knockoffs with green chips shipped to 77055


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Oct 2 2009, 12:34 PM~15250367
> *a full set of the  2 bar chrome knockoffs with green chips shipped to 77055
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## abel




----------



## tlc64impala

Ive been calling and calling to get up with someone and cant!!! I placed an order and havent got a email phone call or nothing :angry:


----------



## chapulincolorao

:0 :dunno: :420:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Oct 3 2009, 08:12 AM~15256947
> *Ive been calling and calling to get up with someone and cant!!! I placed an order and havent got a email phone call or nothing  :angry:
> *



we are not open on the weekends,pm me your order#


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Phat6Deuce

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 5 2009, 10:37 AM~15271772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These available for purchase?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Phat6Deuce_@Oct 6 2009, 01:38 PM~15284247
> *These available for purchase?
> *



let us know what size you need.


----------



## barna6vi

Looking for a set of 13's for a 1964 impala. I need all chrome knock offs. How much with shipping and accessories to 32935 FL?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Oct 6 2009, 04:08 PM~15285694
> *Looking for a set of 13's for a 1964 impala. I need all chrome knock offs. How much with shipping and accessories to 32935 FL?
> *


 pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Oct 7 2009, 09:21 AM~15292725
> *Just tried to call the number and now its disconnected
> *



what # 562-926-4444?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## NaptownSwangin

:nicoderm: Thanks again...


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

NP


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Oct 7 2009, 09:21 AM~15292725
> *Just tried to call the number and now its disconnected, Man one week to tell me they didnt have something  :angry:
> *



you get your goodies? :h5:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Oct 9 2009, 12:00 PM~15312448
> *:nicoderm: Thanks again...
> *


----------



## trippleOGalex

how much shipped to 20110 va


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by trippleOGalex_@Oct 14 2009, 12:54 PM~15355751
> *how much shipped to 20110 va
> *


are you talking about the 13x7 REVERSE ALL CRHOME that is selling for $288 LAYITLOW 20% discount? on this thread
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454283

pm sent if that is the case


----------



## SACRIDAH64

need a set of 13x7 reverse everything powdercoated ecept nipples and knock off
can u match this color? and how much shipped to sac?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SACRIDAH64_@Oct 15 2009, 12:22 PM~15367305
> *need a set of 13x7 reverse everything powdercoated ecept nipples and knock off
> can u match this color? and how much shipped to sac?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can i get a zip code please.


----------



## SACRIDAH64

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 15 2009, 02:37 PM~15368110
> *can i get a zip code please.
> *


95670


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SACRIDAH64_@Oct 15 2009, 01:57 PM~15368265
> *95670
> *


pm sent!


----------



## Str82

how many weeks do you need to get me a shipping quote?

is it impossible for you to get me a quote for shipping to europe-austria-vienna? 

may i get an answer like " hey we are not able to ship to europe..." or something like this. 

why do i get no answer?

customer service-> :thumbsdown: 


thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Str82_@Oct 17 2009, 05:43 AM~15385738
> *how many weeks do you need to get me a shipping quote?
> 
> is it impossible for you to get me a quote for shipping to europe-austria-vienna?
> 
> may i get an answer like " hey we are not able to ship to europe..." or something like this.
> 
> why do i get no answer?
> 
> customer service-> :thumbsdown:
> thanks
> *



I pmd you already that we could not find that address that you gave us.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

heres a few more of our wheels


----------



## YUHATE4

How much for a set of 4 13x7 reversed gold nipples and only front spokes gold shipped to 95123.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Nov 3 2009, 08:45 PM~15555507
> *How much for a set of 4 13x7 reversed gold nipples and only front spokes gold shipped to 95123.
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 5 2009, 10:37 AM~15271772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these but in burgandy insted of black?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Nov 4 2009, 02:26 PM~15561766
> *how much for these but in burgandy insted of black?
> *



What size man?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

just a few more samples to look at.
























http://s448.photobucket.com/albums/qq201/ocbones/


----------



## -JORGE-

how much for a set of 13x7 rev black everything exept nipples and ko's shipped to 30721


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Nov 5 2009, 06:54 PM~15576546
> *how much for a set of 13x7 rev black everything exept nipples and ko's shipped to 30721
> *



Pm SENT!


----------



## LENETOWNTX

NICE LOOKING WHEELS HOMIE


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

here is some more


----------



## Dumps

What is the cost of a set of 13X7 rev with burgandy hub and short spokes shipped to 95965?


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Nov 5 2009, 01:59 PM~15572608
> *What size man?
> *


13s


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 6 2009, 05:55 AM~15580341
> *What is the cost of a set of 13X7 rev with burgandy hub and short spokes shipped to 95965?
> *


pm sent!


----------



## Centillac

wuz up homie can u pm a price on 5 rims 14\6 candy red,rim,nipples,and hub candy red and the spokes chrome, thanx let me know and shipped to chicago.  :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Nov 6 2009, 02:28 PM~15585010
> *wuz up homie can u pm a price on 5 rims 14\6 candy red,rim,nipples,and hub candy red and the spokes chrome, thanx let me know and shipped to chicago.   :biggrin:
> *


do you need reverse or standerd offset?


----------



## Centillac

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 6 2009, 03:58 PM~15585268
> *do you need reverse or standerd offset?
> *


dont know, sorry its for a 93 big body caddy.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Nov 6 2009, 03:01 PM~15585306
> *dont know, sorry its for a 93 big body caddy.
> *


you have a zip code?


----------



## Centillac

60629


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## CADDY92480

MY WIRE WHEELS STARTED TO LEAK AIR....I HAD THE TIRES TAKEN OFF AND WHALAA THEY WERE O.G WIRE WHEELS........................... 
ITS THIS A COMMON PROBLEM ON THIS OR???? I'VE READ LOTS OF PPL'S WITH THE SAME PROBLEM WITH THIS...................


----------



## seven509

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Nov 6 2009, 07:50 PM~15586720
> *MY WIRE WHEELS STARTED TO LEAK AIR....I HAD THE TIRES TAKEN OFF AND WHALAA THEY WERE O.G WIRE WHEELS...........................
> ITS THIS A COMMON PROBLEM ON THIS OR???? I'VE READ LOTS OF PPL'S WITH THE SAME PROBLEM WITH THIS...................
> *


 :0


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 6 2009, 02:26 PM~15284155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRICE ON THIS PLS


----------



## flossyb93

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 25 2009, 02:12 PM~15186108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of these 13x7 with 2 bar knock off gold


----------



## 69LWLW

Howe much for 14x7 All gold, reverse offset. Shipped to 91754


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 69LWLW_@Nov 6 2009, 06:41 PM~15587209
> *Howe much for 14x7 All gold, reverse offset. Shipped to 91754
> *



Pm sent!


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 6 2009, 07:57 PM~15586180
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *



what about any deals for 14x6s for us with skirts?


no ****


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Nov 6 2009, 09:50 PM~15586720
> *MY WIRE WHEELS STARTED TO LEAK AIR....I HAD THE TIRES TAKEN OFF AND WHALAA THEY WERE O.G WIRE WHEELS...........................
> ITS THIS A COMMON PROBLEM ON THIS OR???? I'VE READ LOTS OF PPL'S WITH THE SAME PROBLEM WITH THIS...................
> *


 i now have 2 with tubes on my daily :angry:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by dken_@Nov 8 2009, 07:39 AM~15597229
> *what about any deals for 14x6s for us with skirts?
> no ****
> *


we are working on that


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 8 2009, 05:00 PM~15600668
> *i now have 2 with tubes on my daily  :angry:
> *


where did you buy them from and when? are you sure they are our wheels?
please give us a call we would like to know more information 562-926-4444 
we have not had any issues with leaks unless they where damaged by the installer by puctureing the seal, please do a search it happends all the time with all wire wheels.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 9 2009, 04:00 AM~15604762
> *where did you buy them from and when? are you sure they are our wheels?
> please give us a call we would like to know more information 562-926-4444
> we have not had any issues with leaks unless they where damaged by the installer by puctureing the seal, please do a search it happends all the time with all wire wheels.
> *


im gonna get the tires taken off sometime this week and reseal em. i called a while back when the first one started leaking,the spokes are loose also. i talked to a lady on the phone then a dude i cant remember is name.


----------



## ezurcher

how much for a set 14x7 or a set 14x6 all chrome candy blue all spokes to 30236
im putting them on a 64 impala vert , would i have any clearence problems with either of these and do you deal in tires also and whats the average time in getting them , thanks for your time


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ezurcher_@Nov 9 2009, 05:31 AM~15605422
> *how much for a set 14x7 or a set 14x6 all chrome candy blue all spokes to 30236
> im putting them on a 64 impala vert , would i have any clearence problems with either of these and do you deal in tires also and whats the average time in getting them , thanks for your time
> *


pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

here is the candy purp.


----------



## ezurcher

no skirts on there so how much for the 14x7 candy blue all spokes with hammer and emblems and do you sell tires also i need them to


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ezurcher_@Nov 10 2009, 12:08 PM~15621830
> *no skirts on there  so how much for the 14x7 candy blue all spokes with hammer and emblems and do you sell tires also i need them to
> *


pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Here you go Jesus here is one of your wheels they look alot better in person, they look like they came from the heavens! 4 Real!










Heres some more OG PRODUCTIONS.

This wheel right here Looks wicked in person!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> Here you go Jesus here is one of your wheels they look alot better in person, they look like they came from the heavens! 4 Real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice. thank you.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ttt


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by dken+Nov 8 2009, 10:39 AM~15597229-->
> 
> 
> 
> what about any deals for 14x6s for us with skirts?
> no ****
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 9 2009, 02:59 AM~15604750
> *we are working on that
> *



new years sale maybe....


----------



## CHELADAS75

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 10 2009, 10:44 AM~15620160
> *here is the candy purp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what does something exactly like this run in 13x7?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Nov 15 2009, 10:27 AM~15670874
> *what does something exactly like this run in 13x7?
> *


PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Nov 10 2009, 09:44 AM~15620160
> *here is the candy purp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7S LIKE THESE BUT WITH CHROME SPOKES AND NO HARDWARE SHIPPED TO 95111 AND ALSO A PRICE ON TWO 13X7 CHROME WHEELS
WITH 4 ADAPTORS AND KNOCKOFFS SHIPPED TO 95111........THANKS


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 9 2009, 04:19 PM~15928875
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7S LIKE THESE BUT WITH CHROME SPOKES AND NO HARDWARE SHIPPED TO 95111 AND ALSO A PRICE ON TWO 13X7 CHROME WHEELS
> WITH 4 ADAPTORS AND KNOCKOFFS SHIPPED TO 95111........THANKS
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## DANNY305

TO MATCH THE PAINT THAT I'M USING ON MY CAR WITH RIMS WHAT DO I DO GIVE YOU THE PAINT CODE OR HOW DOES IT WORK


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DANNY305_@Dec 9 2009, 06:27 PM~15930475
> *TO MATCH THE PAINT THAT I'M USING ON MY CAR WITH RIMS WHAT DO I DO GIVE YOU THE PAINT CODE OR HOW DOES IT WORK
> *



send us a sample of the paint on paper or cardboard or anything that you will not need back by mail.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by dken_@Nov 15 2009, 08:22 AM~15670121
> *new years sale maybe....
> *


layitlow Coupon code for 20 % off on 13x7 reverse and 14x7 reverse that will bring it down to 288 + shipping  and yes it does come with adaptors and knock offs! check it out www.OGRIMSDIRECT.com


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 9 2009, 03:34 PM~15927685
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


 :0


----------



## 909sleepy909

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 9 2009, 03:34 PM~15927685
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


can u pick them up somewhere instead of payin for shipin?


----------



## lylorly

Need price on a set of 13s I need everything candy lime green except the spokes and nibs I want that chrome shipped to 33012


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 5 2010, 10:33 AM~16190763
> *Need price on a set of 13s I need everything candy lime green except the spokes and nibs I want that chrome shipped to 33012
> *



you need the knock offs candy lime aswell?


----------



## LIL-SPANKS

how much for sum 13x7 rev 100 spoke gold nipples n hub with chrome everything else
how much for sum 13x7 rev 100 spoke green spokes all chrome shipped to 83607


----------



## LIL-SPANKS

> _Originally posted by LIL-SPANKS_@Jan 5 2010, 08:20 PM~16196375
> *how much for sum 13x7 rev 100 spoke gold nipples n hub with chrome everything else
> how much for sum 13x7 rev 100 spoke green spokes all chrome shipped to 83607
> *


how much for sum gold centers


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LIL-SPANKS_@Jan 5 2010, 08:04 PM~16197259
> *how much for sum gold centers
> *


PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

are you talking about this type










or this type


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 9 2009, 03:34 PM~15927685
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


----------



## lylorly

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 5 2010, 07:22 PM~16193865
> *you need the knock offs candy lime aswell?
> *


no knock offs chrome.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Jan 8 2010, 08:17 AM~16224536
> *no knock offs chrome.
> *



PM Sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## chongo1

price with shipping 2 bar no set of 4 that will hold a chip chrome 97527


----------



## LIL-SPANKS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 6 2009, 02:26 PM~15284155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for 13x7's but with a gold knock off with the white and gold emblem in the middle with no diamond cut spokes shipped to 83607


----------



## allredss

:biggrin: Got my rims today, special order and it took only 2 1/2 weeks. If anybody is wonderin, geat customer service and great price. thanks og :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LIL-SPANKS_@Jan 9 2010, 09:52 AM~16236006
> *how much for 13x7's but with a gold knock off with the white and gold emblem in the middle with no diamond cut spokes shipped to 83607
> *



so you want it just like in the picture with out the diamond cut spokes and with gold knock off?


----------



## lowrivi1967

you get my pm about unplated KO's,if you got them how much shipped to 97501


----------



## LIL-SPANKS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 10 2010, 05:39 PM~16247074
> *so you want it just like in the picture with out the diamond cut spokes and with gold knock off?
> *


yup


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Jan 9 2010, 04:26 PM~16238177
> *:biggrin:  Got my rims today, special order and it took only 2 1/2 weeks. If anybody is wonderin, geat customer service and great price. thanks og :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 10 2010, 07:00 PM~16248705
> *you get my pm about unplated KO's,if you got them how much shipped to 97501
> *



pm sent!


----------



## 1_PUMP

i went to the site a couple a weeks ago and no one would answer my calls for a custom combo that was not listed left messages i reallly liked my last two sets of og rims i have bought but i had to go to galaxy this time.


----------



## BIG ROC

how much for these shipped 14x7 100 spokes, with a black hub to 63104? and are you all wheels U.S. made? and do you guys have warranties?

















or this


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BIG ROC_@Jan 11 2010, 07:45 PM~16260597
> *how much for these shipped 14x7 100 spokes, with a black hub to 63104? and are you all wheels U.S. made? and do you guys have warranties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM sent!


----------



## mouse1

how much for a set of 13x7 gold centers
and some all chrome 13x7 shipped to 78853


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Jan 13 2010, 03:15 PM~16279901
> *how much for a set of 13x7 gold centers
> and some all chrome 13x7 shipped to 78853
> *



PM SENT.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Here is some of the Red you are asking for


----------



## CasinoDreams

need a price for 5 13''x7 with all the hardware shipped to nj 07102


----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 13 2009, 07:36 PM~12695868
> *Got these in a 14x7/14x6 combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM A PRICE UN THIS RIMS 13-7 PLEASE :happysad: :biggrin:  thank u


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 15 2010, 07:58 PM~16305557
> *need a price for 5 13''x7 with all the hardware shipped to nj 07102
> *



PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 15 2010, 07:58 PM~16305557
> *need a price for 5 13''x7 with all the hardware shipped to nj 07102
> *



PM sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 9 2009, 03:34 PM~15927685
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


----------



## 909sleepy909

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Jan 5 2010, 07:46 AM~16189156
> *can u pick them up somewhere instead of payin for shipin?
> *


 is there a store you guys own where the wheels can be picked up?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Jan 20 2010, 06:37 PM~16356754
> *is there a store you guys own where the wheels can be picked up?
> *



PM Sent :thumbsup:


----------



## mr84caprice

I am lo







oking for some like this and how much.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jan 22 2010, 10:40 AM~16375930
> *I am lo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oking for some like this and how much.
> *



PM sent


----------



## raiders66

> _Originally posted by BIG ROC_@Jan 11 2010, 10:45 PM~16260597
> *how much for these shipped 14x7 100 spokes, with a black hub to 63104? and are you all wheels U.S. made? and do you guys have warranties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## LIL-SPANKS

can u put tires on them, or do u jus sells the rims?


----------



## Phillybagged63

pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by raiders66_@Jan 22 2010, 05:29 PM~16379497
> *X2
> *



Pm sent!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by LIL-SPANKS_@Jan 23 2010, 09:47 AM~16384901
> *can u put tires on them, or do u jus sells the rims?
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## cruisintogether

> _Originally posted by creepa_7_@Oct 13 2008, 03:27 AM~11847607
> *just a noob asking,but are those real D's, i didnt see "dayton" anywhere not on spinners rims or nuthing?!?!?!??!?!
> *



Fucken dumb miate!! The topic title is OG WIRE WHEELS!! how stupid can a ***** be?? :twak: :dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Jan 28 2010, 08:27 AM~16439051
> *Fucken dumb miate!! The topic title is OG WIRE WHEELS!! how stupid can a ***** be?? :twak: :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 15 2010, 07:04 PM~16304398
> *Here is some of the Red you are asking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the top ones in lime green shipped to 97232


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 28 2010, 04:45 PM~16444044
> *how much for the top ones in lime green shipped to 97232
> *



PM SENT! :thumbsup:


----------



## brad4372

Hi! I need some 15x6 reverse with gold spokes to 99216. Thanks!


----------



## mr84caprice

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jan 22 2010, 11:40 AM~16375930
> *I am lo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oking for some like this and how much.
> *


Can you hookup a deal on tires to. Let me know.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

PM SENT




> _Originally posted by brad4372_@Jan 29 2010, 01:16 AM~16448786
> *Hi! I need some 15x6 reverse with gold spokes to 99216. Thanks!
> *


----------



## TopDogg

Are my wheels done?
:biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

Of Course they are  




> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 1 2010, 11:30 PM~16485306
> *Are my wheels done?
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

here you go another colored outer and hub


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## LIL-SPANKS

how much for a set 13x7 reversed sent to 83607?










[/quote]


----------



## LIL-SPANKS

> how much for a set 13x7 reversed sent to 83607?
> how much for all chrome with cobalt blue spokes?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> how much for a set 13x7 reversed sent to 83607?
> how much for all chrome with cobalt blue spokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM SEnt! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## west coast ridaz

how much for these


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 5 2010, 12:41 PM~16523171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these
> *


what size are you looking for?


----------



## bigg_E

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 4 2010, 10:54 PM~16516302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much? 13x7 reverse with candy blue with adaptors/knockoffs. 28466


----------



## HMART1970

how much shipped to 77089, Thanks









[/quote]


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> how much shipped to 77089, Thanks


[/quote]


pm sent!


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 5 2010, 02:11 PM~16523468
> *what size are you looking for?
> *


13s


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 5 2010, 07:18 PM~16526937
> *13s
> *



pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 3 2010, 07:07 PM~16503985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go another colored outer and hub
> *


How much for some like these, shipped to 77995. Thanks


----------



## BUBBA-D

PRICE FOR SOME 13INCH ALL CHOME SHIPPED TO 33196


----------



## 64_lolo

HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13 CENTER GOLD


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 15 2010, 07:04 PM~16304398
> *Here is some of the Red you are asking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have a better pic of the 2nd rim?


----------



## kevinking

NEED A SET OF 13x7 CANDY APPLE RED LIP NIPPLE & HUB, WITH KO/ ADDAPTERS SENT TO WASHINGTON STATE 98902


----------



## kevinking

THE LAST PICTURE OF THE CANDY REDS ARE WHAT I WANT


----------



## BIG SPANX

PM SENT


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Feb 5 2010, 03:54 PM~16524950
> *How much? 13x7 reverse with candy blue with adaptors/knockoffs. 28466
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 7 2010, 08:46 AM~16538852
> *PRICE FOR SOME 13INCH ALL CHOME SHIPPED TO 33196
> *



PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 64_lolo_@Feb 7 2010, 05:26 PM~16542127
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13 CENTER GOLD
> *



PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 7 2010, 09:59 PM~16545189
> *Do you have a better pic of the 2nd rim?
> *


----------



## WstSideLincoln

13x7 with plum colored spokes to 23663


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 13 2008, 09:33 AM~11848378
> *:twak:  :nono:
> *


be nice coupe :biggrin:he has to start some place just like all of us


----------



## FirstClass383

how much for the blue ones (5) shipp to 68508 Good lookin rims ttt


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Feb 8 2010, 06:27 PM~16552113
> *be nice coupe :biggrin:he  has to start some place  just like all of us
> *


i wrote that in 2008 :uh: I bought rims from OG 4 months later


----------



## klownin04

:wow:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Feb 8 2010, 04:31 PM~16552145
> *how much for the blue ones (5) shipp to 68508 Good lookin rims  ttt
> *



What Size and spokes only?


----------



## FirstClass383

:tears:


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 8 2010, 07:27 PM~16552655
> *What Size and spokes only?
> *


14's spokes and hubs


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Feb 8 2010, 07:58 PM~16554306
> *14's  spokes and hubs
> *



PM sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## SACRIDAH64

ORDERED MY POWDERCOATED SPOKES CANT WAIT TO SEE EM THANK YOU OG! :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 9 2009, 03:34 PM~15927685
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


No 20% off some colored 14X6 Standards?!?!?!


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 8 2010, 05:18 PM~16552018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 9 2010, 03:59 PM~16563436
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## hydromaniacs

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 9 2010, 10:31 PM~16561902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are not mine or ? that is not candy apple red ....


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Feb 9 2010, 09:30 PM~16568288
> *These are not mine or ? that is not candy apple red ....
> *


these are DR Pepper! 

are these your wheels?


----------



## hydromaniacs

sorry no that I have ordered

Order number.4096

4 x 13x7 Reverse 100 Spokes 
Adapter:15 Hole Universal 5-4.5/4.75/5]
Knock Off/Spinner:3 Bar Recess
Outer:ALL Chrome
Long Spokes:Candy Red
Short Spokes:Candy Red
Nipples:US GOLD PLATED
Hub:US GOLD PLATED
Custom K/O Spinner:Chrome Plated 


sorry so should look


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

could i get them with the tires?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Feb 10 2010, 10:05 AM~16571890
> *could i get them with the tires?
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Feb 10 2010, 08:52 AM~16571397
> *sorry no that I have ordered
> 
> Order number.4096
> 
> 4 x 13x7 Reverse 100 Spokes
> Adapter:15 Hole Universal 5-4.5/4.75/5]
> Knock Off/Spinner:3 Bar Recess
> Outer:ALL Chrome
> Long Spokes:Candy Red
> Short Spokes:Candy Red
> Nipples:US GOLD PLATED
> Hub:US GOLD PLATED
> Custom K/O Spinner:Chrome Plated
> sorry so should look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



here is your wheels 2 pictures here one without flash and one with flash


----------



## hydromaniacs

:worship: :thumbsup: jaaaaaaaa crazy thank..


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Feb 10 2010, 11:46 AM~16572627
> *:worship:  :thumbsup: jaaaaaaaa crazy thank..
> *


 :h5:


----------



## mouse1

How much for a set of all chrome 13s shipped to 78853, do you sell tires?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Feb 12 2010, 10:59 PM~16599595
> *How much for a set of all chrome 13s shipped to 78853, do you sell tires?
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## allns47

[/quote]


What color blue is this and how much for a set of 14x7 just like the pic shipped 2 47374


----------



## prguy

>


What color blue is this and how much for a set of 14x7 just like the pic shipped 2 47374
[/quote]
How about some like just like these in 13x7? to 76118


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

>


What color blue is this and how much for a set of 14x7 just like the pic shipped 2 47374
[/quote]


it is Candy Blue.


----------



## allns47

ok whats the price shipped to 47374 for 14x7's


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by allns47_@Feb 15 2010, 07:42 PM~16622775
> *ok whats the price shipped to 47374 for 14x7's
> *



Pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Here yah go


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 8 2010, 05:18 PM~16552018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ILL BE CALLING YOU THIS WEEK TOO SEE IF I CAN SWING BY AND PUT MY ORDER IN  DO I STILL CALL TOO MAKE SURE YOUR THERE?


----------



## BIG SPANX

CAN YOU PM ME DIRECTIONS TOO YOUR SHOP? THANKS


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Feb 22 2010, 08:55 PM~16695100
> *CAN YOU PM ME DIRECTIONS TOO YOUR SHOP? THANKS
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## dropped_97blazer

how much for some 13x7 all chrome with adaptors n knock offs shipped to 92243?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 23 2010, 10:02 PM~16708009
> *how much for some 13x7 all chrome with adaptors n knock offs shipped to 92243?
> *



PM SENT


----------



## FPEREZII

How much for some like this but with green? 










To match this.










Let me know please.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 24 2010, 11:43 AM~16712010
> *How much for some like this but with green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To match this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know please.
> *



PM sent!


----------



## pancho801

*dam thats a good website thanks for the info homie  *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

:biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by pancho801_@Feb 24 2010, 07:45 PM~16716614
> *dam thats a good website thanks for the info  homie
> *



:thumbsup: www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## SACRIDAH64

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 23 2010, 10:56 PM~16707905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my rims are the meadow green powdercoated about 10 rims down og wire in my opinion matched the color PERFECT shipped my order hella fast everything was correct i will be a return customer stay down OG


----------



## 49RatRod

Great site, Great prices but man shipping is killer. Need one Adapter thats $20 and shipping is $18.94 to KY. :wow:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 22 2010, 10:31 PM~16693626
> *Here yah go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these the ones comin my way?????


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 28 2010, 04:36 PM~16752269
> *these the ones comin my way?????
> *



Yes Sir!


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 1 2010, 01:12 PM~16760366
> *Yes Sir!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED

I KNOW WHICH CAR THEY GOING ON....... :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 1 2010, 04:22 PM~16763495
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## richardparker

Any chance at all you could show me a pic of a fwd factory seal job ?
I need mine redone and would like to see a comparision so I could attemp to dulicate the needed repair .
Thanks,

hi resolution if possible.


----------



## DDCC83

:biggrin: thanks og for hookin me up with the wheels


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Mar 2 2010, 11:06 AM~16772320
> *:biggrin: thanks og for hookin me up with the wheels
> *



glad you like them!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

can u do somethin similiar to this? whats turnaround time for some like this with blue spoke and lip to abilene texas 79601?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 2 2010, 11:02 PM~16780263
> *can u do somethin similiar to this? whats turnaround time for some like this with blue spoke and lip to abilene texas 79601?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## bgcutty8463

13's w/all acc, tangelo pearl to 32566,price for rims and just spokes and nipples


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bgcutty8463_@Mar 4 2010, 08:03 PM~16800665
> *13's w/all acc, tangelo pearl to 32566,price for rims and just spokes and nipples
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Stilo-G

can i get a price on these two


----------



## azmobn06

tell me you gonna have a booth at the Phx show!
Ready to wheel and deal :biggrin:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

How much for all chrome two ear knocc off wit blue eagle chips shipped to 20616. All accessories?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 4 2010, 11:56 PM~16802894
> *can i get a price on these two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM sent!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 5 2010, 01:13 AM~16802963
> *tell me you gonna have a booth at the Phx show!
> Ready to wheel and deal :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sobayduece

how much for 13x7 rev with sea foam green hub and nipples with zenith recess ko


----------



## chongo1

100 spoke chrome with zenith style ko adapter hammer need a set shipped to 97527 14x7 thnx


----------



## DANNY305

ANY Coupon code


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> ANY Coupon code
> 
> pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Mar 5 2010, 10:27 PM~16810971
> *how much for 13x7 rev with  sea foam green hub and nipples with zenith recess ko
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

all pm's sent sorry for the late reply pm me if i missed you!

Thanks for all the pm!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

is this what you are talking about?


----------



## 49RatRod

Just placed order for 1 adapter, 4 KO's and hammer. Thanks


----------



## djbizz1

looking for 2 14x7 reverse, center golds.. let me know...   :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 9 2010, 10:21 PM~16846650
> *looking for 2 14x7 reverse, center golds.. let me know...      :biggrin:
> *



PM sent!


----------



## matttatts

what size is is the chips insert on your knockoffs ?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 10 2010, 10:10 AM~16850054
> *what size is is the chips insert on your knockoffs ?
> *


2 1/4 inches


----------



## matttatts

rehresher quote on four adaptors and hex bolts with wrench and hammer to s0e1a0 canada plz. the car is a 1970 caddillac callais . i would like the 15 hole adaptors if posible. thanks again bro!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Mar 10 2010, 10:15 AM~16850095
> *rehresher quote on four adaptors and hex bolts with wrench and hammer to s0e1a0 canada plz. the car is a 1970 caddillac callais . i would like the 15 hole adaptors if posible. thanks again bro!!
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## hydromaniacs

arrived...crazy thanks perfectly…:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hydromaniacs_@Mar 11 2010, 11:34 AM~16861056
> *arrived...crazy thanks perfectly…:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ethan61

13x7 Rev 100 spoke with black nipples and laces. 

chrome rim, hub and knock offs.

knock off, adapter and tool extra or do they come with the rims

Do you have in stock or do you have to make/order??

I live in socal I can stop by and pay in full or deposit. 

let me know.

Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 13 2010, 08:24 PM~16883783
> *13x7 Rev 100 spoke with black nipples and laces.
> 
> chrome rim, hub and knock offs.
> 
> knock off, adapter and tool extra or do they come with the rims
> 
> Do you have in stock or do you have to make/order??
> 
> I live in socal I can stop by and pay in full or deposit.
> 
> let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> *



pm sent!


----------



## One and Only 254

How much for something like this 14x7 shipped to 76522


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

PM SENT! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

something like this?


----------



## 79Dmarchand

PM Price on these - but add gold nips and black hub to 02067 please


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 79Dmarchand_@Mar 16 2010, 12:17 PM~16907403
> *PM Price on these - but add gold nips and black hub to 02067 please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM SENT! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## B.dizzle

can you post pics of what the copper brown or orcher brown look like thanks....


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 18 2010, 05:26 PM~16930736
> *can you post pics of what the copper brown or orcher brown look like thanks....
> *


here is one it is candy brown like copper brown. outers and short spokes gold.


----------



## chevy_boy

DO YOU HAVE SOME KNOCK OFFS LIKE THIS?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

you need a whole set or did you just need 1 pc? if so let me know the side you need left or right?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 10 2010, 11:05 PM~16856226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn those are slick! PM me a price for 13's


----------



## IN YA MOUF

:biggrin:

thanx again john..


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 11 2010, 01:05 AM~16856226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set done just like these but a candy red in a 15x7 standard offset shipped to 21225, I just need rims and chrome straight two prong with recess for chips, I don't need tool or adapters.


----------



## B.dizzle

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 18 2010, 07:48 PM~16931659
> *here is one it is candy brown like copper brown. outers and short spokes gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool man thanks them exactly the ones i want i will be getting at you real soon...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 19 2010, 05:06 PM~16940373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> thanx again john..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice ride man the wheels match the car perfectly. that looks real tight man good work


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 19 2010, 11:38 PM~16943588
> *how much for a set done just like these but a candy red in a 15x7 standard offset shipped to 21225, I just need rims and chrome straight two prong with recess for chips, I don't need tool or adapters.
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 16 2010, 12:14 PM~16906468
> *something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 15x7 in black chrome????shipped to 86401


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 21 2010, 06:59 PM~16955933
> *15x7 in black chrome????shipped to 86401
> *



you need standard or reverse and what did you want in black?

somthing like this?


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 11 2010, 12:05 AM~16856226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE PINK ONE'S.......AND WHAT SIZE ARE THAY??? :wow:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Dark Candy Green spokes with Gold nipples and hubs


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 08:04 PM~16956808
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE PINK ONE'S.......AND WHAT SIZE ARE THAY??? :wow:
> *



i belive they are 20" what size are you looking for?


----------



## hnicustoms

I CAN TAKE 20'' :wow:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 08:10 PM~16956894
> *I CAN TAKE 20'' :wow:
> *



pm sent!


----------



## hnicustoms

CAN U POST A KRYSTAL KNOCK OFF FOR ME.....DO THAY ALL LOOK THAT COLORISH PINK????? :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 08:21 PM~16957055
> *CAN U POST A KRYSTAL KNOCK OFF FOR ME.....DO THAY ALL LOOK THAT COLORISH PINK????? :wow:  :wow:
> *


SAME KNOCK OFF DIFFERNT ANGLE TO SHOW COLOR CHANGE.


----------



## hnicustoms

I LIKE IT :biggrin: GIMIE A TOTAL WITH THOSE :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 21 2010, 08:41 PM~16957305
> *I LIKE IT :biggrin: GIMIE A TOTAL WITH THOSE :wow:  :wow:
> *



pm sent!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

i ordered two sets from og a candy blue set and a all chrome set and i had them within two weeks. og are good people to deal with and they make some nice wires!!! thanks again


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

This is Pepsi blue


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 22 2010, 09:35 PM~16969719
> *i ordered two sets from og a candy blue set and a all chrome set and i had them within two weeks. og are good people to deal with and they make some nice wires!!! thanks again
> *



Thanks for the great Feed Back! :h5: And thank you for the order  

let me know if you need anything els 

We would like to thank All of our repeat customers and we try our best to meet customers expectations ! 

We are only hear becuase of customers like you.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 21 2010, 09:38 PM~16956457
> *you need standard or reverse and what did you want in black?
> 
> somthing like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 in 15x7 reverse..


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 22 2010, 10:47 PM~16969875
> *Thanks for the great Feed Back!  :h5: And thank you for the order
> 
> let me know if you need anything els
> 
> We would like to thank All of our repeat customers and we try our best to meet customers expectations !
> 
> We are only hear becuase of customers like you.
> *


*Thanks again John it's companies like yours that supply us customers what we need when we need it at a good price............. :biggrin:*


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 22 2010, 09:51 PM~16969931
> *in 15x7 reverse..
> *



PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

DUB13 what do you think of this candy purp outer? kinda like this? let me know.


----------



## resiewdub13

looks nice just if the paint could be mixed with some kandy blue also? im looking for some 13 chrome dish, all center painted maybe?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by resiewdub13_@Mar 24 2010, 11:07 AM~16986550
> *looks nice just if the paint could be mixed with some kandy blue also? im looking for some 13 chrome dish, all center painted maybe?
> *



maybe this is what you are looking for?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

like this red and gold Jared? let me know.


----------



## resiewdub13

i like that kandy purple, we tried to paint a lil piece of metal but it doesnt look like the car, i think i might just take those kandy purple but is there any way u can add just a lil kandy blue to the paint and take a pic?


----------



## resiewdub13

anyone ever try to match kandy burple? if u google it it pops up the color, if so please post pic


----------



## matttatts

got all my gear today! the shit is flawless as usual!!. you are always a pleasure to deal with ma friend :thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 25 2010, 05:43 PM~17000245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this red and gold Jared? let me know.
> *


Can i see whole wheel? i am looking for red and gold wheels my self!!

Also What would prices be on set of 13x7 and set of 14x7? in these wheels? can we cange hub to gold


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Mar 27 2010, 12:45 PM~17016267
> *Can i see whole wheel? i am looking for red and gold wheels my self!!
> 
> Also  What would prices be on set of 13x7  and set of 14x7? in these wheels? can we cange hub to gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



heres that wheel complete and on the car..... :biggrin:


----------



## hoodcamino

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 23 2010, 11:23 PM~16981006
> *PM sent!
> *


Can I get a price on some 13 x 7 revs fushia dish, chrome nipples, fushia spokes , chrome hub and chrome knockoff. To the area code 76105


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hoodcamino_@Mar 27 2010, 08:40 PM~17020568
> *Can I get a price on some 13 x 7 revs fushia dish, chrome nipples, fushia spokes ,  chrome hub  and chrome knockoff. To the area code 76105
> *



PM sent!


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 27 2010, 02:42 PM~17017240
> *heres that wheel complete and on the car..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Mar 27 2010, 11:45 AM~17016267
> *
> Also  What would prices be on set of 13x7  and set of 14x7? in these wheels? can we cange hub to gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Mar 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17038309
> *
> *


pm sent!


----------



## E6364

how much for the set of 13x7 just like this an on the center of the knock off the same color. so i can put my inserts on it . i don't need adapters just the rim an knock offs .let me know thanks


----------



## ElMonte74'

hey their OG Wire i thought i'd post a pic of my monte carlo on a set of your 13x7's


----------



## B.dizzle

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 18 2010, 07:48 PM~16931659
> *here is one it is candy brown like copper brown. outers and short spokes gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's up homie im still waiting on a price for a set of these...13x7 rev.& 1 14x6 to fit my 5th...thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 30 2010, 10:59 PM~17052221
> *what's up homie im still waiting on a price for a set of these...13x7 rev.& 1 14x6 to fit my 5th...thanks
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 27 2010, 12:42 PM~17017240
> *heres that wheel complete and on the car..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



       Super sick wit it :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 80GRAND

just checked my tracking #'s and my wheels will be here today ordered on tues. here on sat. fast service and great customer service as well thanks alot john i'll post pics when the all chromes are on the car


----------



## 80GRAND

AWWW SHIT LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY SHOULD ON MY CAR BY WED.THEY LOOK GREAT AND CANT WAIT TO GET ON MY CAR ONCE AGAIN BIG THANKS TO JOHN FROM OG WIRES..............
.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 3 2010, 08:08 PM~17088204
> *AWWW SHIT LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY SHOULD ON MY CAR BY WED.THEY LOOK GREAT AND CANT WAIT TO GET ON MY CAR ONCE AGAIN BIG THANKS TO JOHN FROM OG WIRES..............
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 That's gonna set the Regal off real proper D :biggrin:


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

Any pictures of candy black spokes?


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

another question - what is the offset/backspace on the 14x7 reversed 100 spoke wheels?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Apr 4 2010, 04:38 PM~17094980
> *another question - what is the offset/backspace on the 14x7 reversed 100 spoke wheels?
> *



Thanks all for the Great Feedback we do appreciate it!


as the the back space on the 14x7 rev it is about 1.75 inches of back spaceing.


----------



## resiewdub13

hey man u got a pic. of a dormant blue wheel?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by resiewdub13_@Apr 6 2010, 03:50 PM~17115433
> *hey man u got a pic. of a dormant blue wheel?
> *



i think i know what color you are looking for.

im sure you want something like this right 









its kind of like candy ultra marine blue.


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 24 2010, 12:56 AM~16707905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's the name of the color of the third one down? Do you have anything just a LITTLE bit lighter than that? My paint job is just very slightly lighter than that color.


----------



## Olds_racer

Hey man,
You willing to cut a deal if I order 4 sets of the Zenith Dome style knock offs?
PM me please,
Thanks


----------



## resiewdub13

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Apr 6 2010, 06:37 PM~17115804
> *i think i know what color you are looking for.
> 
> im sure you want something like this right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its kind of like candy ultra marine blue.
> *


i looked at every site that does powder coating trying to find kandy burple and i got dormant blue from alot of ppl saying its the best match, cuz like burple in light it looks blue but in shade looks purple, i dont know about marine blue but if u can get dormant blue wich is a more common color unlike burple than il take a set homie :biggrin:


----------



## resiewdub13

and yea that color looks like the color i need thats dormant blue right?


----------



## 80GRAND

well here you go pics of my new OG WIRES on my regal THANKS JOHN OG WIRES BEST PRICES ON THE NET AND GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE


----------



## 80GRAND




----------



## falken3ce

can we will call the rims so i dont have to pay for shipping ?


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Apr 5 2010, 06:05 PM~17103518
> *as the the back space on the 14x7 rev it is about 1.75 inches of back spaceing.
> *


Thanks for the info.

Any pics of candy black spokes? I'm on the fence...


----------



## touchdowntodd




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Apr 9 2010, 05:21 AM~17142829
> *Thanks for the info.
> 
> Any pics of candy black spokes? I'm on the fence...
> *



here is a pic of candy black










sorry for the late reply been busy trying to make customers happy


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by falken3ce_@Apr 8 2010, 11:00 AM~17134740
> *can we will call the rims so i dont have to pay for shipping ?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 6 2010, 06:09 PM~17116735
> *What's the name of the color of the third one down? Do you have anything just a LITTLE bit lighter than that?  My paint job is just very slightly lighter than that color.
> *



it was a sample that was sent to us to match. let me know if you want it we can match it. sorry for the late reply!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Apr 3 2010, 07:08 PM~17088204
> *AWWW SHIT LOOK WHAT I GOT TODAY SHOULD ON MY CAR BY WED.THEY LOOK GREAT AND CANT WAIT TO GET ON MY CAR ONCE AGAIN BIG THANKS TO JOHN FROM OG WIRES..............
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks! for the great Feed Back!


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Apr 4 2010, 01:28 PM~17093099
> *Any pictures of candy black spokes?
> *











The spokes on my wheels are a transparent black over chrome, hard to see in the pic I guess, OG Wires


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

thanks for the pics !


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 9 2010, 05:39 PM~17147406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what a lame... this guy is worried about everyone elses whelels...how old are you?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by resiewdub13_@Apr 7 2010, 02:12 PM~17125254
> *and yea that color looks like the color i need thats dormant blue right?
> *


here you go sorry for the wait 


















same color differnt lighting


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

you mean this color?


----------



## resiewdub13

u got a pic. of i rim all center colored and just the dish chrome?


----------



## vicdeisel

got any pics w/ candy red in them?wanna no if they would match my ride


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Apr 19 2010, 02:13 PM~17239114
> *got any pics w/ candy red in them?wanna no if they would match my ride
> *



here is some that have candy red in them


----------



## vicdeisel

how much 14's candy red lip , nipples, and hub. thanks i like


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Apr 19 2010, 05:17 PM~17240919
> *how much 14's candy red lip , nipples, and hub. thanks i like
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

I still have this set for sale!


----------



## dken

when is the great 14x6 sale??? :biggrin:


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Apr 20 2010, 03:20 PM~17249112
> *I still have this set for sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's the price on those and what are the specs on size, spoke count, etc?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 20 2010, 12:33 PM~17249243
> *What's the price on those and what are the specs on size, spoke count, etc?
> *



they are 13x7 rev 100 spokes

pm sent!


----------



## cadilinc

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 21 2010, 09:07 PM~16956851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Candy Green spokes with Gold nipples and hubs
> *


Whats the price on these?? with out tires thank you


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Apr 20 2010, 04:16 PM~17249616
> *they are 13x7 rev 100 spokes
> 
> pm sent!
> *


Thanks. PM returned.


----------



## monte79

DO YOU HAVE A PIC OF SOME RIMS WITH BLACK AND RED SPOKES JUST WANT TO SEE HOW WOULD THEY LOOK


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Apr 21 2010, 07:38 PM~17265276
> *DO YOU HAVE A PIC OF SOME RIMS WITH BLACK AND RED SPOKES JUST WANT TO SEE HOW WOULD THEY LOOK
> *



here you go!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

here you go!


----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Apr 21 2010, 09:20 PM~17266025
> *here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for some 15 for a 2001 impala dont want to stick out what are they standards or rev.????


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Apr 21 2010, 08:50 PM~17266498
> *how much for some 15 for a 2001 impala dont want to stick out what are they standards or rev.????
> *



if you do not want them to stick out at all you will have to get FWD/LIP LACED 










Standards shouldnt stick out much at all tho.


----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Apr 21 2010, 09:54 PM~17266549
> *if you do not want them to stick out at all you will have to get FWD/LIP LACED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standards should stick out much at all tho.
> *


one of my friend had standards on his car and they did not stick out that much thats how i want them so how much for them


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Apr 21 2010, 09:00 PM~17266631
> *one of my friend had standards on his car and they did not stick out that much thats how i want them so how much for them
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## TOXXIC

please tell me you have 14x6s???


----------



## TEMPER909IE

How Much Do These Two Styles Cost? 13" 100 Spokes..


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Apr 26 2010, 07:00 PM~17311554
> *please tell me you have 14x6s???
> *



give us a call!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:02 PM~17314076
> *How Much Do These Two Styles Cost? 13" 100 Spokes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Caddy Man

Thanks John we got those 3 sets they look real good I'll post some pics later


----------



## latinxs

Hey bro I seen one of your post you said you have 14x6 coming in next week. If you have a date let me know I need a set of 4 rims . All chrome with accessorys and 3 bar zenith style knock off reccess.

thanks

83687


----------



## Mike_e

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Apr 19 2010, 06:10 PM~17240830
> *here is some that have candy red in them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of 13's like them last red and gold spokes but instead of red i want champagne


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 7 2010, 09:38 PM~17424841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need to know what kind of red is that cuz i need 5 13/7 dish and hub like the red one in this pic pm me with the name of the red and price on 5 rims with dish and hub with that red thanks


----------



## JB45

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 7 2010, 09:38 PM~17424841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


14X7 BLACK DISH/SPOKES SHIPPED TO 90802 OR PICKED UP?


----------



## sicksided

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 16 2010, 11:14 AM~16906468
> *something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you pm me a price on some rims with the dish coated lime green in the same way this one was done, and lime green spokes, everything else chrome, maybe even some pics if ya have them thanks...


----------



## -JORGE-

How much for a set of 13x7 rev all chrome shipped to 30721


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Caddy Man_@May 13 2010, 10:34 AM~17478035
> *Thanks John we got those 3 sets they look real good I'll post some pics later
> *



cant wait to see them!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@May 17 2010, 01:35 AM~17512570
> *How much for a set of 13x7 rev all chrome shipped to 30721
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by sicksided_@May 16 2010, 08:51 PM~17510853
> *Can you pm me a price on some rims with the dish coated lime green in the same way this one was done, and lime green spokes, everything else chrome, maybe even some pics if ya have them thanks...
> *



something like this?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Apr 26 2010, 07:00 PM~17311554
> *please tell me you have 14x6s???
> *



yes we do give us a call 562-926 4444 or get them direct 24/7 from www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:02 PM~17314076
> *How Much Do These Two Styles Cost? 13" 100 Spokes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Check your pm :boink:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Caddy Man

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 17 2010, 11:16 AM~17515609
> *cant wait to see them!
> *


----------



## Caddy Man

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 17 2010, 11:16 AM~17515609
> *cant wait to see them!
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Caddy Man_@May 18 2010, 07:13 PM~17534066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn G There some nice rides!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Huggies

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 17 2010, 05:06 PM~17519124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much for these KO shipped to Canada...

Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@May 20 2010, 12:41 AM~17548812
> *How much for these KO shipped to Canada...
> 
> Thanks
> *



PM SENT :thumbsup:


----------



## resiewdub13

> what blue is this?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> what blue is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent!
Click to expand...


----------



## J.P.

How much for a set of 14x6 rev. with candy black long spokes and everything else chrome shipped to 63028?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by J.P._@May 20 2010, 04:33 PM~17555097
> *How much for a set of 14x6 rev. with candy black long spokes and everything else chrome shipped to 63028?
> *



Pm sent! :yes:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

how for these rims but the hub red two with a 2 bar z style spinner


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

pm me with price


----------



## Hood_Artist

price on some shipped to 77084
a set of 13x7 rev 
all chrome


----------



## killakali

Can anyone speak on the quality of the wheels they have recieved from the site?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 23 2010, 07:48 AM~17576234
> *pm me with price
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Hood_Artist_@May 23 2010, 09:56 AM~17577055
> *price on some shipped to 77084
> a set of 13x7 rev
> all chrome
> *



you got PM


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 21 2010, 09:38 PM~16956457
> *you need standard or reverse and what did you want in black?
> 
> somthing like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i never got pm on the 15x7 like this


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 24 2010, 03:39 PM~17590052
> *i never got pm on the 15x7 like this
> *



you got PM!


----------



## OGUSO805

THANKS CINDY FOR THE WHEELS I GOT FROM YOU FOR MY 61 VERT A YEAR AGO....JUSTED PUT THE ALL CHROME OG CHIP ON MY KO....I WILL POST A PIC 
WITH THEM...


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 24 2010, 04:39 PM~17590052
> *i never got pm on the 15x7 like this
> *


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 21 2010, 08:38 PM~16956457
> *you need standard or reverse and what did you want in black?
> 
> somthing like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are nice what's the price for 13/7 reverse but in WHITE shipped to Dallas 75243. By the way the black spokes arrived in a timely manner thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 25 2010, 06:39 AM~17597080
> *these are nice what's the price for 13/7 reverse but in WHITE shipped to Dallas 75243. By the way the black spokes arrived in a timely manner thanks
> *


pm sent  Glad you got them at the time you needed them


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Is this the wheel you are talking about? with this color?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## DANNY305

do u have a pic of lavender dish and hub thanks


----------



## Purple Haze

Ordered a set of wheels this week and had them at my door step this week!! Damn what customer service and shipping!! :cheesy: 

Thanks again!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 28 2010, 06:25 AM~17631267
> *Ordered a set of wheels this week and had them at my door step this week!! Damn what customer service and shipping!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks again!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM+Mar 23 2010, 10:40 PM~16981287-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13x7 with all access ... knock offs same candy purple
> shipped to 85335... elmirage, az
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this style knock off... purple candy
> <!--QuoteBegin-OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 25 2010, 01:52 PM~17599693
> *Is this the wheel you are talking about? with this color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jun 1 2010, 03:24 PM~17667213
> *13x7 with all access ... knock offs same candy purple
> shipped to 85335...  elmirage, az
> this style knock off... purple candy
> *



did you want the knock offs gold too or chrome?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 1 2010, 05:40 PM~17667344
> *did you want the knock offs gold too or chrome?
> *


can you candy the knock offs? if not gold


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jun 1 2010, 09:51 PM~17671238
> *can you candy the knock offs? if not gold
> *



Yes we can get candy or gold 

let me know what you need.


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 25 2010, 03:53 PM~17599705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful, how much for the same exact but chrome instead of gold?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 2 2010, 05:08 PM~17678575
> *beautiful, how much for the same exact but chrome instead of gold?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jun 1 2010, 05:24 PM~17667213
> *13x7 with all access ...
> candy purple rims, gold center
> 2 wing style knock off... purple candy
> shipped to 85335...  elmirage, az
> 
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jun 3 2010, 09:31 AM~17685215



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## kevinking

Looking 4 a set of 13x7 red and silver, do you have any pictures available...thanks


----------



## resiewdub13

is this the dormant blue? the blue with purple that changes color in different lighting? if so how much excactly like this with adapters and straight bar knock off to 88203 :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by kevinking_@Jun 6 2010, 08:09 AM~17708274
> *Looking 4 a set of 13x7 red and silver, do you have any pictures available...thanks
> *



powder coated silver or chrome?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by resiewdub13_@Jun 6 2010, 02:28 PM~17710061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the dormant blue? the blue with purple that changes color in different lighting? if so how much excactly like this with adapters and straight bar knock off  to 88203  :biggrin:
> *



you want the same setup or just the spokes?
and yes this is Blue dorment it looks more like purp in person and looks differnt in the shade


----------



## resiewdub13

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 6 2010, 07:56 PM~17711416
> *you want the same setup or just the spokes?
> and yes this is Blue dorment it looks more like purp in person and looks differnt in the shade
> *


yea like this shipped to 88203


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by resiewdub13_@Jun 7 2010, 11:24 AM~17717726
> *yea like this shipped to 88203
> *



pm sent!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 5 2009, 01:37 PM~15271772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


14x7 reversed just like these above, but 72 spokes for a 95 big body shipped to 33486. :wow:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2010, 02:35 PM~17718877
> *14x7 reversed just like these above, but 72 spokes for a 95 big body shipped to 33486.  :wow:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mdz85olds

Need some 13x7 reverse, all chrome, with adapters and tools shipped to 76541. How much shipped? Thanks.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2010, 01:35 PM~17718877
> *14x7 reversed just like these above, but 72 spokes for a 95 big body shipped to 33486.  :wow:
> *



pm sent let me know if you didnt get a pm layitlow is acting up at the moment


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Call for low prices!


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM+Jun 3 2010, 06:55 PM~17687753-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~nip/tuck~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jun 3 2010, 09:31 AM~17685215
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...










HOW MUCH FOR THESE RIGHT HERE *^^^^^* 13X7.....SHIPPED TO 28078..THANKS


----------



## J.P.

Got mine last Friday. Good lookin' out homie!


----------



## DANNY305

do u have a pic of lavender dish and hub thanks


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 8 2010, 10:41 AM~17727433
> *Call for low prices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLUESIX

I ordered My knockoffs from you sunday, they were at my door tuesday morning,WOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel

How much for a set of zenith style, chrome knocks offs shipped to PA 19348? Your PM box is full uffin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> pm sent!











HOW MUCH FOR THESE RIGHT HERE *^^^^^* 13X7.....SHIPPED TO 28078..THANKS
[/quote]


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by J.P._@Jun 8 2010, 04:46 PM~17731186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine last Friday. Good lookin' out homie!
> *



Candy Black turned out great on your ride thanks for the great feedback!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BLUESIX_@Jun 9 2010, 09:08 AM~17737331
> *I ordered My knockoffs from you sunday, they were at my door tuesday morning,WOW! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## 1sexytre

hey looking for a price on 2 differents sets of 13x7s if you could price them seperate for me both shipped to 45044 all chrome set of 13x7 and all chrome wheel with hot pink spokes thanks for your time


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jun 10 2010, 11:40 AM~17750020
> *hey looking for a price on 2 differents sets of 13x7s if you could price them seperate for me both shipped to 45044 all chrome set of 13x7 and all chrome wheel with hot pink spokes thanks for your time
> *



pm sent let me know if you didnt get a reply.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## kevinking

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 6 2010, 06:54 PM~17711398
> *powder coated silver or chrome?
> *


powder red and powder silver


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by kevinking_@Jun 11 2010, 09:56 AM~17759794
> *powder red and powder silver
> *


pm sent!


----------



## Big John 69

how much for 13x7s all chrome with transparent blk spokes


----------



## OLDTIME47

ANYONE ELSE EVER GET CHARGED 2 TIMES ON OGRIMS SITE AND YET HAVE THE PENDING ORDER SAY CARD DECLINED, YET YOUR BANK TELLS YOU YOU GOT DINGED TWICE AND MONEY TAKEN FROM CARD? NO ORDER PROCESSED? CALL LEAVE A MESSAGE, NO RETURN, EMAIL, NO REPLY.
ANYONE? :wow: :0 :angry:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jun 11 2010, 01:24 PM~17761447
> *ANYONE ELSE EVER GET CHARGED 2 TIMES ON OGRIMS SITE AND YET HAVE THE PENDING ORDER SAY CARD DECLINED, YET YOUR BANK TELLS YOU YOU GOT DINGED TWICE AND MONEY TAKEN FROM CARD? NO ORDER PROCESSED? CALL LEAVE A MESSAGE, NO RETURN, EMAIL, NO REPLY.
> ANYONE? :wow:  :0  :angry:
> *



???? :uh: We have never got a PM from you regarding this issue. and we did not get any voice mails/email regarding this at all.

Please Pm me the following Your online Order # it is 4 digits long and if you do not have one please provide your full name and the date you placed the order.

and you can pm me your # and i can get in contact with you about your order.

it looks like you just got declined and your bank see's the pending transaction and in 2 business days you will see it cleared.

and we are open Mon-Fri 


dont worry we will get this sorted out for you :yes:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Jun 11 2010, 11:02 AM~17760267
> *how much for 13x7s all chrome with transparent blk spokes
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 11 2010, 12:53 PM~17759768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this style ?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 12 2010, 02:23 PM~17769071
> *how much for this style ?
> *



pm sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## fidecaddy

How much for candy blue nips and hub 13s shipped to 93901


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Jun 14 2010, 06:55 PM~17787284
> *How much for candy blue nips and hub 13s shipped to 93901
> *



pm sent!


----------



## spikekid999

how much for a reverse all chrome 14x6 shipped to 54864?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 15 2010, 06:48 PM~17797869
> *how much for a reverse all chrome 14x6 shipped to 54864?
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 18 2010, 11:30 PM~17830233
> *TTT
> *


2nd That!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

<span style=\'color:red\'>Call or pm for 13" or 14" 72 spokes x lace 562-926-4444</span>[/b]


----------



## 250 Game

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 23 2010, 06:09 PM~17869636
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Call or pm for 13" or 14" 72 spokes x lace 562-926-4444</span>*
> [/b]


■Coupon code "LAYITLOW" is not a valid coupon code.


----------



## DTA

all flat black 24x10 reverse deep dish? for a 2010 tahoe...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hennessy-mobbin_@Jun 23 2010, 05:12 PM~17869669
> *■Coupon code "LAYITLOW" is not a valid coupon code.
> *



you must have qty of 4 and it has the be 13" or 14" x7 reverse offset.

does not work on standards.


----------



## 250 Game

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 23 2010, 06:20 PM~17869722
> *you must have qty of 4 and it has the be 13" or 14" x7 reverse offset.
> 
> does not work on standards.
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Cutlass Supremecy_@Jun 23 2010, 05:14 PM~17869683
> *all flat black 24x10 reverse deep dish? for a 2010 tahoe...
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## regal85




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Big John 69

whats price fourteen7 gold front spokes gold knockoff zentith style reset. pick up


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Jun 25 2010, 01:51 PM~17887420
> *whats price fourteen7 gold front spokes gold knockoff zentith style reset. pick up
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 25 2010, 11:59 AM~17886081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DALLAS-G

How much for Silver Blue Metallic 912.......front spokes and lips w/ zenith style k/off with chips shipped to 75052


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

what size ?



> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 28 2010, 03:57 PM~17909192
> *How much for Silver Blue Metallic 912.......front spokes and lips w/ zenith style k/off with chips shipped to 75052
> *


----------



## DALLAS-G

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Jun 28 2010, 05:54 PM~17909673
> *what size ?
> *


my bad 13x7 rev


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

pm sent



> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 28 2010, 05:47 PM~17910248
> *my bad 13x7 rev
> *


----------



## DJ Englewood

:wave:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## flakes23

how much for the ones thrid pic from the bottom?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jun 30 2010, 04:57 PM~17930008
> *how much for the ones thrid pic from the bottom?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## E6364

here go some pics to show u the way they came out thanks for every thing


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by E6364_@Jul 2 2010, 04:33 AM~17943279
> *here go some pics to show u the way they came out thanks for every thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Its Looking real good! keep up the good work look clean!


----------



## lowlowlow

how much for 1 13x7 center gold with no accessories to 80014


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## Rony420

Code:


----------



## Rony420

can u post a pic of some 13x7s all chrome with creme spokes with 2 bar straight knock off with nice OG chip kinda wna c wat will match my car first :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Rony420_@Jul 7 2010, 08:27 PM~17988644
> *can u post a pic of some 13x7s all chrome with creme spokes with 2 bar straight knock off with nice OG chip    kinda wna c wat will match my car first :biggrin:
> *



i dont know if i have any pictures with cream spokes but if i find it ill post it.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jul 1 2010, 03:42 PM~17939055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of all gold 13s


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 9 2010, 12:14 PM~18003609
> *how much for a set of all gold 13s
> *



PM sent!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

PM SENT.




> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jul 2 2010, 01:38 PM~17946757
> *how much for 1 13x7 center gold with no accessories to 80014
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Jul 12 2010, 11:46 AM~18025641
> *PM SENT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

Nice  



> _Originally posted by E6364_@Jul 2 2010, 05:33 AM~17943279
> *here go some pics to show u the way they came out thanks for every thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 87cutty530

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 24 2010, 02:23 PM~17877631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these, but with 2 eared straight knockoffs??


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

pm sent




> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Jul 13 2010, 08:58 PM~18040952
> *how much for these, but with 2 eared straight knockoffs??
> *


----------



## 87cutty530

I meant with rims also bro... thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

2 1/4 inch


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Jul 14 2010, 11:03 AM~18044999
> *I meant with rims also bro... thanks
> *



sorry for the delay what size and offset are you looking for?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

something like this?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Caddy Man

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 18 2010, 10:28 PM~17536000
> *Damn G There some nice rides!
> *


Heres them crosslaced we got from u john there sick thanks again bro


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Caddy Man_@Jul 22 2010, 03:18 PM~18115117
> *Heres them crosslaced we got from u john there sick thanks again bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## 66since96

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 11 2010, 12:05 AM~16856226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


perfect...Please Pm me on these 14x7 shipped to 37122. thanks !


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Jul 23 2010, 02:08 PM~18124566
> *perfect...Please Pm me on these 14x7 shipped to 37122. thanks !
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jul 23 2010, 08:10 PM~18127111
> *pm sent!
> *



Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ttt


----------



## sour diesel

U got any 13 x 7 cross laced


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jul 28 2010, 11:01 AM~18164013
> *U got any 13 x 7 cross laced
> *



pm sent!


----------



## hydrocity903

I need two 13x5.5 rims, pepsi blue spokes chrome hub chrome dish sent to Texas 75602


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jul 29 2010, 09:12 AM~18173698
> *I need two 13x5.5 rims, pepsi blue spokes chrome hub chrome dish sent to Texas 75602
> *



pm sent!


----------



## 83kaddy

pm sent


----------



## 73olds98

how much on those blue ones but in my paint sample i am going to send u shipped to 47374..


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 73olds98_@Aug 2 2010, 10:24 PM~18213696
> *how much on those blue ones but in my paint sample i am going to send u shipped to 47374..
> *



which blue ones are you talking about?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 8 2010, 10:41 AM~17727433
> *Call for low prices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 13-7 red spokes, gold nipples,gold hub shipped to 85033


----------



## 73olds98

these ones in electric blue pearl with straight 2 bar knockoff


----------



## flakes23

Can you pm me a price on 13x7 100 spokes, all gold set of four shipped to 77807 texas?


----------



## 84cutty713

Do they make those glass nipples but that shine purple if so how much


----------



## 84cutty713

Also do you have any samples of candy purple 13s ???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 84cutty713_@Aug 4 2010, 09:33 PM~18232811
> *Also do you have any samples of candy purple 13s ???
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 4 2010, 07:28 PM~18231683
> *Can you pm me a price on 13x7 100 spokes, all gold set of four shipped to 77807 texas?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 73olds98_@Aug 4 2010, 02:45 AM~18224429
> *these ones in electric blue pearl with straight 2 bar knockoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Aug 3 2010, 03:41 PM~18218873
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


----------



## badwayz30

How much for a set of 13x7 and 13x5.5 gm fawn color nipps and spinner the rest chrome shipped? How much for a set of all chrome 13x7 and 13x5.5 shipped to 76541?


----------



## 84cutty713

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jul 16 2010, 11:45 AM~18061545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





How much 4 glass spinners like this but that match a candy purple


----------



## flakes23

I asked you a price on all gold 13x7 and pmed me a price for all chrome, i then told you again i need all gold,still no reply? I have money in hand ready to buy, Thanks for your great customer service?I can only imagine if i did order some wheels from you? Will be spending money elsewhere.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 84cutty713_@Aug 10 2010, 05:46 PM~18279019
> *How much 4 glass spinners like this but that match a candy purple
> *



It’s the same knock off they change color in different angles, we do not have any that are just purple.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 12 2010, 12:36 PM~18294060
> *I asked you a price on all gold 13x7 and pmed me a price for all chrome, i then told you again i need all gold,still no reply? I have money in hand ready to buy, Thanks for your great customer service?I can only imagine if i did order some wheels from you? Will be spending money elsewhere.
> *



pm sent! sorry for the late reply.


----------



## 84cutty713

> _Originally posted by 84cutty713_@Aug 10 2010, 07:46 PM~18279019
> *How much 4 glass spinners like this but that match a candy purple
> *


----------



## 84cutty713

So how much for them glass nipples u showed me shipped to 77022


----------



## 84REGAL87

*AM I OUT OF LUCK ON FINDING 
MORE WHITE-BODY GOLD-LOGO?*


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jul 9 2010, 12:14 PM~18003609
> *how much for a set of all gold 13s
> *


X2


----------



## 84REGAL87

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Aug 15 2010, 12:58 PM~18314308
> *AM I OUT OF LUCK ON FINDING
> MORE WHITE-BODY GOLD-LOGO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


?


----------



## Kurupt64

lookin for all chrome 13s wit twisted spokes PM me wit if u do those spokes wit price


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

HERE YOU GO MR.859 SORRY FOR THE DELAY!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## lupe

how soon would you be able to get me a set of 13 x 7's reversed black spokes with that crome chevy emblem knock off rims and adapters and lead hammer give me a price and how long it would take to get them thanks


----------



## lupe

what's up waiting homie c if i can get some for this weekend


----------



## 86cuttyseabee

how much r the crystal knock offs??


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Sep 20 2010, 10:23 AM~18610963
> * what's up waiting homie c if i can get some for this weekend
> *



Yes Sir. Call me for tracking #.


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

how much for some 13x7 all chrome with 2 bar spinners adapters shiped to charlotte nc 28227


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

how much for a set of these exact wheels shipped to 28405


----------



## chicanomarine

Looking for some 20 x 8 with a standard offset, universal 5 lug adapter and a
10 Angle Bullet Spinner like this color pattern in black. I can pick up as well.


----------



## chicanomarine

Forgot to add 150 spoke.


----------



## bubbajordon

uffin:


----------



## 661 west sider

whats the price for some 26x10 whith white spokes n a price for 28s same n if u got some pix of ur big wheels.thanks


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 8 2010, 01:41 PM~17727433
> *Call for low prices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Are you guys doing custom colors yet :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

mad props to og for these badass wheels ....... thanks guys 

black outter lip , crome mid , black back dish and black spokes


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 27 2010, 11:24 AM~18673369
> *mad props to og for these badass wheels .......  thanks guys
> 
> black outter lip , crome mid , black back dish and black spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for posting pics, we are only here due to Customers like you keepin it real!


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 27 2010, 10:28 AM~18671269
> *Are you guys doing custom colors yet  :biggrin:
> *




 :dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 28 2010, 08:10 PM~18688102
> *  :dunno:
> *



YES we ARE!  let me know what you need.


----------



## kukuy65

How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome crosslace, shipped to 33315


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by kukuy65_@Sep 29 2010, 05:28 PM~18695923
> *How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome crosslace, shipped to 33315
> *



pm sent!


----------



## TopDogg

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, nice car. It needs some 72 spoke wheels, OG WIRE (John).
> :biggrin:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by chicanomarine_@Sep 23 2010, 01:23 AM~18639375
> *Looking for some 20 x 8 with a standard offset, universal 5 lug adapter and a
> 10 Angle Bullet Spinner like this color pattern in black.  I can pick up as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much the black ones 13x7 no accessories shipped 23464


----------



## DUKE

Got em today John :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

THANKS OG!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, nice car. It needs some 72 spoke wheels, OG WIRE (John).
> :biggrin:
> [/
> 
> 
> FOR SURE. NICE PIC
Click to expand...


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Oct 4 2010, 02:33 AM~18729351
> *How much the black ones 13x7 no accessories shipped 23464
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 5 2010, 03:44 PM~18743512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS OG!
> *



NO PROB


----------



## LINCOLNSAL

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Aug 3 2010, 04:33 PM~18219820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THOSE WHITE AND GOLD ONES AND THE ALL BLUE ONES. 14x7s STRAIGHT BAR KNOCKOFF. PM ME THANKS


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 9 2010, 05:31 AM~18771524
> *HOW MUCH FOR THOSE WHITE AND GOLD ONES AND THE ALL BLUE ONES. 14x7s STRAIGHT BAR KNOCKOFF. PM ME THANKS
> *



PM SENT.


----------



## 63_Rivi

HOW MUCH FOR 72 SPOKE 14X7 X-LACED ?


----------



## gordoimp

need 13x7 crosslace shipped to 94561 how much


----------



## Abie

need a price on some 13x7 crosslace shipped to 87120


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by 63_Rivi_@Oct 13 2010, 04:37 PM~18802489
> *HOW MUCH FOR 72 SPOKE 14X7 X-LACED ?
> *



PM SENT.!


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Aug 3 2010, 05:33 PM~18219820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF KNOCKOFFS LIKE THE ONES IN THE 1ST AND 3RD PICS?? THANKS


----------



## JRO

Set of 14x6 all chrome to 40229??


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 17 2010, 07:56 PM~18836833
> *Set of 14x6 all chrome to 40229??
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by 63_Rivi_@Oct 13 2010, 04:37 PM~18802489
> *HOW MUCH FOR 72 SPOKE 14X7 X-LACED ?
> *



PM SENT.


----------



## FOLSOM

how much cost this one 13x7 no shipped


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by FOLSOM_@Oct 20 2010, 05:52 PM~18864866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much cost this one 13x7 no shipped
> *




pm sent.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## FOLSOM

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 25 2010, 02:24 PM~18904086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much cost this one 13x7 with acc's


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by FOLSOM_@Oct 25 2010, 07:20 PM~18907748
> *how much cost this one 13x7 with acc's
> *



did you need the og chip as well?


----------



## Lucas93

[/quote]

how much for these with a red chip?


----------



## A.Retana

do u any used 13x7 100 spoke chinas


----------



## fleetwood88

how much for this


----------



## cheechaz87

i was wondering if u guys have some 14x6 in the crosslace im intersted in geting 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 for the rear and i would want the hub and dish powder coated. can i please get a price shiped to 99352 thanks


----------



## FOLSOM

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 26 2010, 11:36 AM~18912634
> *did you need the og chip as well?
> *


 yes with and without :biggrin:


----------



## cheechaz87

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FURDALE

i just ordered 2 knock offs from the website it dint ask which side i need though i want 1 right 1 left thanks

took care of called 45 minutes after i placed order thanks


----------



## crawley

thanks guys, i just got my wheels an there bad ass... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## $ 68 $

how much for 6 14x7 s color matched dish and spokes with zennith recess shipped to 98230-4038


----------



## el cuate-g

how much for those white and gold complete shipped to 93306


----------



## el cuate-g

in 13x7


----------



## LIL-SPANKS

how much for 13x7 reversed shippied to 83607


----------



## el beto

> hey homie how much for this ones in 13x7 shipp to portland oregon? how much just the whhels w/o adapters and knock offs and how much with?


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 25 2010, 02:24 PM~18904086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH FOR 13" SHIPPED TO 83350


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

I MEANT CROSS LACE 13" SHIPPED TO 83350 :biggrin:


----------



## oneunder

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 25 2010, 03:24 PM~18904086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you do these in a 14" standard offset maybe around a +30?


----------



## oneunder

Sorry, in a 14x7" et 30mm


----------



## OURSTYLE 78Cutlass

How much for some all gold cross laced 13"


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 25 2010, 02:24 PM~18904086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


need 13x7 pick up


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Nov 17 2010, 06:40 PM~19096308
> *I MEANT CROSS LACE 13" SHIPPED TO 83350 :biggrin:
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

>


how much for these with a red chip?
[/quote]


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Oct 26 2010, 08:37 PM~18918439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for this
> *



pm sent


----------



## A.Retana

how much for 13x7 72 spoke all chrome come out to thanks


----------



## lucky82

How much for 13x7 or 14x7 all chrome reverse with accs? shipped to 64735 thanks 
also how much for the black ones with chrome spoked and hub?


----------



## lucky82

Also want to check on price of all chrome 13x7 or 14x7 with white or black spokes?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

$288 WITH ACCESSORIES? HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME WITH NO ACCESSORIES?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hey can you guys color match this color of black. its made my john deer and it is called Blitz Black. its basically a stain black....


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## vouges17




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## A.Retana

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 10 2010, 06:32 PM~19296380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this rims 13x7


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Do you offer 72 spoke wheels


----------



## gasman

whats the price on some all gold rims?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Dec 12 2010, 11:25 AM~19307563
> *whats the price on some all gold rims?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 10 2010, 09:32 PM~19296380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## aguilera620

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 10 2010, 06:53 PM~19296619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 13x7 like this and a pair of 14x7? and 14x7 without black spokes. shipped to 67801?


----------



## A.Retana

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Dec 13 2010, 07:14 PM~19318585
> *:0
> *


how much for the set 13x7 this are nice


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Dec 14 2010, 07:08 AM~19322706
> *how much for the set 13x7 this are nice
> *



you mean this one?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> how much for these with a red chip?


pm sent!
[/quote]
price on set of 14x6 of these with 2 wing knock off and black chips?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> pm sent!


price on set of 14x6 of these with 2 wing knock off and black chips?
[/quote]


pm sent!


----------



## 14ROMEO

14's black dish and hub chrome spokes to 27265?


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1




----------



## PISTONPUMP-1




----------



## twelve-eleven

how much is it for 13x7 rims chrome with purple spokes?


----------



## 62wildcat

how much for this in 14x7 ship to 85303


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 14ROMEO_@Dec 15 2010, 10:48 PM~19340193
> *14's black dish and hub chrome spokes to 27265?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Dec 17 2010, 07:23 PM~19356801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for this in 14x7 ship to 85303
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OLDTIME47

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Dec 12 2010, 11:00 AM~19307108
> *Do you offer 72 spoke wheels
> *


X2


----------



## OLDTIME47

PRICE ON 13X7 CROSSED LACED? DIDN'T SEE IT ONLINE.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 10 2010, 06:32 PM~19296380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these in 13X7?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 20 2010, 02:16 PM~19377061
> *X2
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Dec 20 2010, 02:48 PM~19377339
> *how much for these in 13X7?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Juiced_RL

What is the offset of your 22" standard and reverse wheels? I am interested to see if I can tuck the reverse in the rear of my car.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Dec 20 2010, 07:58 PM~19379947
> *What is the offset of your 22" standard and reverse wheels? I am interested to see if I can tuck the reverse in the rear of my car.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## strokedoutss

how much for all chrome 13x7 with 2 wing knok offs to 85353 or pick up my self


----------



## dropped81

HOW MUCH FOR ALL BLACK 13x7s WITH THE CHROME NIPPLES AND HUB WITH THE BOWTIE KNOCKOFF?


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 25 2010, 02:24 PM~18904086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 these wheels remind me of 5 dollar lap dances on tuesdays at the tittie bar "every body feels like a baller on them days "


----------



## jojo67

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 REVERSE 100 SPOKES ALL CHROME OUT THE DOOR....I'LL PICK UP. THANKS


----------



## djbizz1

how much for all chrome 14x7 100spokes 2 reverse and 2 standards

also, all chrome 14x7 crossed laced 

and all chrome 14x7 72 spokes straight lace if u have this one...

price shipped to 94085


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Dec 23 2010, 12:07 PM~19403872
> *how much for all chrome 13x7 with 2 wing knok offs to 85353 or pick up my self
> *



go to www.ogrimsdirect.com add 4 13x7 rev all chrome into shopping cart then type in layitlow in the coupon box to get the $288, then apply and select pickup at OG under the shipping.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 23 2010, 03:20 PM~19404954
> *HOW MUCH FOR ALL BLACK 13x7s WITH THE CHROME NIPPLES AND HUB WITH THE BOWTIE KNOCKOFF?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 27 2010, 11:11 PM~19437356
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 REVERSE 100 SPOKES ALL CHROME OUT THE DOOR....I'LL PICK UP.  THANKS
> *


go to www.ogrimsdirect.com add 4 13x7 rev all chrome into shopping cart then type in layitlow in the coupon box to get the $288, then apply and select pickup at OG under the shipping.


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 28 2010, 02:59 PM~19441419
> *go to www.ogrimsdirect.com add 4 13x7 rev all chrome into shopping cart then type in layitlow in the coupon box to get the $288, then apply and select pickup at OG under the shipping.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 28 2010, 06:48 PM~19443225
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Dec 24 2010, 04:00 PM~19413729
> * these wheels remind me of 5 dollar lap dances on tuesdays at the tittie bar "every body feels like a baller on them days "
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Dec 28 2010, 03:44 AM~19438150
> *how much for all chrome 14x7 100spokes 2 reverse and 2 standards
> 
> also, all chrome 14x7 crossed laced
> 
> and all chrome 14x7 72 spokes straight lace if u have this one...
> 
> price shipped to 94085
> *



pm sent.


----------



## olskoolchevy

what's price on a set, all chrome 14x7 reverse 72 x-lace w/ accessories shipped to 83686


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

u guys sell straight lace????...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by olskoolchevy_@Jan 3 2011, 01:45 PM~19491576
> *what's price on a set, all chrome 14x7 reverse 72 x-lace w/ accessories shipped to 83686
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## rayray73

got any violette or purple


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Jan 5 2011, 12:27 PM~19511425
> *got any violette or purple
> *


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 14 2010, 12:28 PM~19324790
> *you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these in purple? Pick up


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Jan 5 2011, 06:51 PM~19515252
> *How much for these in purple? Pick up
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Brownz530

How much for some rims, gold nipples and gold 2 eared straight "zenith recess" knockoffs? shipped to 95695


----------



## gordoimp

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 7 2011, 01:46 PM~19531925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY GOLD


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Jan 7 2011, 01:42 PM~19532492
> *How much for some rims, gold nipples and gold 2 eared straight "zenith recess" knockoffs? shipped to 95695
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Brownz530

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 12 2011, 08:54 PM~19581321
> *pm sent!
> *


It didnt say anything... :dunno: but im hoping its the original price we talked about on the other pms....


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Jan 12 2011, 10:24 PM~19582540
> *It didnt say anything... :dunno: but im hoping its the original price we talked about on the other pms....
> *



let me know if you got a pm.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

We have now taken off overnight shipping and 2nd day until this mater is fixed. if you do not see any shipping rates just keep redoing the state and zip code until home ground delivery pops up.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## drunken86

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 14 2010, 01:28 PM~19324790
> *you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for these sent to MD 20602


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by drunken86_@Jan 14 2011, 03:36 PM~19598551
> *how much for these sent to MD 20602
> *



pm sent!


----------



## BUD

How much for 4 13x7 all chrome rims shipped to Amarillo, TX 79107? No adapters, spinners, or tool, just the rims.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jan 17 2011, 11:55 AM~19620624
> *How much for 4 13x7 all chrome rims shipped to Amarillo, TX 79107? No adapters, spinners, or tool, just the rims.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 17 2011, 07:53 PM~19623597
> *pm sent!
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Got one asking if I got one but that's it


----------



## Triple7

Do you have any x-lace "cross lace" by any chance w/black spokes? If so how much shipped to la 90033


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 14 2011, 12:36 PM~19596322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this del to 77503


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 14 2011, 03:36 PM~19596322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DON'T REMEMBER IF I SPOKE TO YOU GUYS ALREADY, BUT HOW MUCH FOR SOMETHING IN THIS STYLE 100 SPOKES AND IN CROSS LACEDS WITH BABY BLUE INSTEAD OF BURGUNDY......


ARE THE PRICES GOING TO BE DIFFERENT BECAUSE OF THE CROSS LACE....

THANKS IN ADVANCED.


----------



## "ACE"

OH YEAH SHIP TO MIAMI. FL.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Triple7_@Jan 18 2011, 12:04 AM~19627444
> *Do you have any x-lace "cross lace" by any chance w/black spokes? If so how much shipped to la 90033
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> OH YEAH SHIP TO MIAMI. FL.
> [/b]



can i get a zip code bro


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Dec 17 2010, 08:23 PM~19356801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: now thats OG!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Jan 20 2011, 06:18 PM~19653474
> *:biggrin: now thats OG!
> *


----------



## 85fleetrg

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 20 2011, 12:05 PM~19649641
> *
> *


How much for these 13x7 rev with candy red instead of white shipped to 73130


----------



## hydromaniacs

how much for 13x7 rev gold nipples n hub with candy red everything else

without a spinner and Adapter ??


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 10 2010, 08:32 PM~19296380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for 13x7 with front black spokes, straight 2 bar knockoffs shipped to VA 23116?


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 5 2011, 08:03 PM~19513295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the purple and golds. with gold 2 prongs shipped to jacksonville fl 32257 those would look good with the color combo i going on the next ride also need a price on all chrome with gold nips, hub, and gold 2 prong spinners


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 85fleetrg_@Jan 23 2011, 02:54 AM~19672165
> *How much for these 13x7 rev with candy red instead of white shipped to 73130
> *



are you talking about this wheel but in candy red instead of white?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 23 2011, 05:15 PM~19676749
> *how much for 13x7 with front black spokes, straight 2 bar knockoffs shipped to VA 23116?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## mr84caprice

How much for cross laced 13x7 reversed dish shipped to 98118 with 2 bar straight knockoffs.


----------



## MudMoccasin

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 27 2010, 01:24 PM~18673369
> *mad props to og for these badass wheels .......  thanks guys
> 
> black outter lip , crome mid , black back dish and black spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set of 5 of these (accessories included) shipped to 38141?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jan 24 2011, 02:30 PM~19684445
> *How much for cross laced 13x7 reversed dish shipped to 98118 with 2 bar straight knockoffs.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## southside groovin

13x7 all chromes, recessed hexes no tool and no adapters shipped to 73108?


----------



## jspekdc2

pm'd


----------



## Psych0

og rims bein put to the test :thumbsup: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE7WSLtCcgo


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Jan 25 2011, 11:40 AM~19693601
> *og rims bein put to the test  :thumbsup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE7WSLtCcgo
> *








____________________________________ :wow: :yes: :boink:


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 24 2011, 10:03 PM~19688141
> *13x7 all chromes, recessed hexes no tool and no adapters shipped to 73108?
> *


TTT


----------



## 87montecarlo

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Oct 13 2008, 01:21 PM~11850280
> *Thank you for taking the time to check our website. If you guys have OG wire wheels on your car and would like to have your pictures up on our website feel free to e-mail it to us.
> *


HOW ABOUT A SET OF 13X7 SHIPPID TO MISSOURI 64503


----------



## CALVIN

24" wires std shipped to 33050?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 87montecarlo_@Jan 25 2011, 07:29 PM~19698076
> *HOW ABOUT A SET OF 13X7 SHIPPID TO MISSOURI 64503
> *



pm sent!


----------



## UCETAH

ARE THESE 2 BAR STRAIGHT EXACT KNOCK OFFS PIC ON TOP STILL AVAILABLE?
I DONT WANT THESE KNOCK OFFS PIC ON BOTTOM..








LET ME KNOW THANX!


----------



## Low-63-impala

Nice wheels just got mine today, real fast shipping even to canada.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Jan 27 2011, 01:51 PM~19714733
> *Nice wheels just got mine today, real fast shipping even to canada.
> *



Glad to here you got them fast! post some pics when you get the chance! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Jan 27 2011, 12:42 AM~19710618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE THESE 2 BAR STRAIGHT EXACT KNOCK OFFS PIC ON TOP STILL AVAILABLE?
> I DONT WANT THESE KNOCK OFFS PIC ON BOTTOM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW THANX!
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 28 2011, 12:59 AM~19720104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for some wheels like these with the nipples , hub and lips green but in 72 spoke cross laced?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 28 2011, 04:21 AM~19720635
> *how much for some wheels like these with the nipples , hub and lips green but in 72 spoke cross laced?
> *



pm sent


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 28 2011, 12:59 AM~19720104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much is a set like this


----------



## edub6794

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 28 2011, 12:59 AM~19720104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for a set of (5) 13x7's wit tha lip and nipples white and tha hub and back spokes a lavender purple?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## mikegDenver

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 28 2011, 05:07 PM~19724757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Need a price on the purple ones 13/7 Denver Co 80005.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by mikegDenver_@Jan 28 2011, 11:22 PM~19728199
> *Need a price on the purple ones 13/7 Denver Co 80005.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK

how much for a set of these 13 ' 7


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Jan 31 2011, 03:59 PM~19748514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set of these  13 ' 7
> *



pm sent!


----------



## bigbelly

]


















[/quote]


----------



## primer665

13x7s shipped to 85033


----------



## Orencio

Somewhere on this site I saw you were giving 20% off on wire wheels but I can't find the ad again. Would the discount apply to 14x7 chrome wire wheels with gold nipples? Also, can I pick up the wheels instead of having them shipped?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Orencio_@Feb 1 2011, 09:41 AM~19755949
> *Somewhere on this site I saw you were giving 20% off on wire wheels but I can't find the ad again. Would the discount apply to 14x7 chrome wire wheels with gold nipples? Also, can I pick up the wheels instead of having them shipped?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542426

pm me for gold prices!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## edub6794

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 28 2011, 12:59 AM~19720104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for (5) 13*7s wit the outer lip and nipples white and tha back spokes and hub a lavender purple? Wit accessories and shipped to 87124? Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by edub6794_@Feb 1 2011, 04:31 PM~19759237
> *How much for (5) 13*7s wit the outer lip and nipples white and tha back spokes and hub a lavender purple? Wit accessories and shipped to 87124? Thanks
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

are you talking about this wheel?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 4 2011, 06:38 PM~19790129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this wheel is tight how much for this wheel


----------



## BBIGBALLING

can you post the blueish grey one sitting up str8 please I like that one better than the pepsi blue one


----------



## L-BOOGIE

Any specials right now?


----------



## LAST LAFF MAGAZINE

keep up the Good work! we'll be ordering some custom wheels from your company real soon :biggrin:


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Feb 4 2011, 08:17 PM~19790821
> *can you post the blueish grey one sitting up str8 please I like that one better than the pepsi blue one
> *


 :wave:


----------



## buddha21

how much for 14x7s adapters and 3 lug reccess


----------



## buddha21

shipped to 60177


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Thanks john! got my rims :cheesy: ,that was really fast shipping...Thanks again bro there bad ass! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rayray73

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 5 2011, 06:03 PM~19513295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


price for purple and gold 13x7 two bar knockoff shipped to 76708


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

Price for (2) 13x7 & (2) 13x5.5 or 13x6's...all chrome 72 spoke


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Feb 4 2011, 08:55 PM~19791140
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CaliLiving

og wire wheels are sick ass fuck in my book they are not chinas they are plain old OG


----------



## CoupeDTS

Set of OG's I got a few years ago


----------



## MISTAH58

do these scrape the inner fender well on a big body??


----------



## low82REGAL

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 1 2011, 06:25 PM~19759180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE PURPLE ONES


----------



## One and Only 254

how much for these in 13X7 shipped to 76522 with knockoffs and adapters?
[/quote]


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS

How much for the black ones with the bowtie k/o shipped to 77502 and how long would it take?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Feb 4 2011, 06:07 PM~19790752
> *this wheel is tight how much for this wheel
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by buddha21_@Feb 4 2011, 08:25 PM~19791838
> *shipped to 60177
> *



pm sent!


----------



## J RAIDER

> how much for these in 13X7 reversed with knockoffs and adapters.i pick them up.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Feb 5 2011, 02:06 PM~19796007
> *Price for (2) 13x7 & (2) 13x5.5 or 13x6's...all chrome 72 spoke
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Feb 5 2011, 10:51 AM~19794984
> *price for purple and gold 13x7 two bar knockoff shipped to 76708
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> how much for these in 13X7 reversed with knockoffs and adapters.i pick them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent!
Click to expand...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Feb 5 2011, 10:42 AM~19794935
> *Thanks john! got my rims :cheesy: ,that was really fast shipping...Thanks again bro there bad ass!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the great! feedback! :wave:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 4 2011, 04:38 PM~19790129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Price on a set of these with no shipping.


----------



## MISTAH58

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF ALL CHROME WITH PASTEL GREEN SPOKES TO 79927

2 -13X7
2- 13X5.5


----------



## Psych0

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2011, 11:37 PM~19805690
> *How much for the black ones with the bowtie k/o shipped to 77502 and how long would it take?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the black ones 13''


----------



## blvd killer

hey just need to know how much for 4 dog ears or z style knock off gold shipped to 83651


----------



## One and Only 254

how much for these in 13X7 shipped to 76522 with knockoffs and adapters?

PM'ed How much more for tires mounted, what kind of tires? Ho do you do payment?
Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Feb 7 2011, 08:41 PM~19814440
> *Price on a set of these with no shipping.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by MISTAH58_@Feb 7 2011, 09:47 PM~19815077
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF ALL CHROME WITH PASTEL GREEN SPOKES TO 79927
> 
> 2 -13X7
> 2- 13X5.5
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Feb 7 2011, 10:56 PM~19815667
> *how much for the black ones 13''
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## bigtroubles1

u guys nvr answer the damn phone...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 10 2011, 12:50 PM~19837189
> *u guys nvr answer the damn phone...
> *


its been busy, if want pm your # and i can get back to u.


----------



## genelow

just placed my order today....post them up once they are built....


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 10 2011, 01:26 PM~19836650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Please pm me a price on the grey one the threed one down with tires for 14x7-175-70-r14 and 13x7-155-80-r13 prices please


----------



## el beto

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 27 2011, 11:59 PM~19720104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need a set of 13s just like this same color with same knock offs and adapters for a 80 monte carlo, no tires? to portland oregon.

FOR THIS CAR.


----------



## jorgetellez

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 9 2011, 10:12 PM~19832004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set like the candy brandywine and gold with 72 spoke in 13's with the two way straight bar knockoffs shipped to 75228??


----------



## tonelocz559

How much for the black ones with crome spokes 13 inch


> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 1 2011, 05:29 PM~19759216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~Cadillac Clownin~

How much for 13x7 72 spoked cross lace with synergy green dish and spokes shiped to new orleans 70072


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ~Cadillac Clownin~_@Feb 10 2011, 08:07 PM~19840580
> *How much for 13x7 72 spoked cross lace with synergy green dish and spokes shiped to new orleans 70072
> *



pm sent!


----------



## lethaljoe

price please 3 14x7s and 2 14x6. black dish, black hub the rest chrome with 2 bars with the black OG chip in it. not the eagle chip but the letters that say OG


----------



## tonelocz559

> _Originally posted by tonelocz559_@Feb 10 2011, 05:49 PM~19838759
> *How much for the black ones with crome spokes  13 inch
> *


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 10 2010, 07:32 PM~19296380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these in 13x7 with a black dish and black hub also a 13x7 cut for a booty kit shipped to 60625


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

can i put 14x7 on the back of my 1970 riviera? also how much for adaptors that will fit it?


----------



## seven509

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2011, 11:37 PM~19805690
> *How much for the black ones with the bowtie k/o shipped to 77502 and how long would it take?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what color red are these's^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :wow: pm me a price red dish, spoke's and nip's 14x6's shipped 99352  thanks


----------



## mr84caprice

I need to know the price for a set of 13x7 all chrome crosslaced shipped to 98122 .


----------



## Latin Spiritz

hOW MUCH FOR A 13" SET OF WHEELS WITH NIPPLES & SPINNERS GOLD SHIPPED TO ANDREWS TEXAS 79714?


----------



## parrandero

how much for a set of 13s candy green spokes and candy green dish shipped to 94561?


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

when you guys gonna make 72 spoke man i wish you would youir easy to order from . you guys got the best website easy to order i get all my stuff from you guys man make some 72s


----------



## UCETAH

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 9 2011, 10:12 PM~19832004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of 13's like this but crossed laced.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 14 2011, 03:56 PM~19869281
> *how much for a set of 13's like this but crossed laced.
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Feb 12 2011, 09:45 AM~19851978
> *How  much for these in 13x7 with a black dish and black hub also a 13x7 cut for a booty kit shipped to 60625
> *



pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Feb 12 2011, 07:24 PM~19854671
> *what color red are these's^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :wow: pm me a price red dish, spoke's and nip's 14x6's shipped 99352  thanks
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Feb 13 2011, 10:33 AM~19858193
> *I need to know the price for a set of 13x7 all chrome crosslaced shipped to 98122 .
> *



pm sent


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

Price on some 13x7 cross laced gold hub gold nipple and k/o mocha brown spokes gold lip


----------



## puertorican65

how much shipped to 94509 also do you color match and how much if i pick up


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 15 2011, 02:54 AM~19873877
> *how much shipped to 94509 also do you color match and how much if i pick up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cloz grumpy

how much for 4 13x7 lemon ice yellow with chrome knock offs to 60625


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ROADMONSTA801_@Feb 14 2011, 06:17 PM~19870623
> *Price on some 13x7 cross laced gold hub gold nipple and k/o mocha brown spokes gold lip
> *


pm sent!


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 15 2011, 01:32 PM~19876444
> *:0
> *


----------



## kikiaso805

How much for a set of 13X7's, Hazelnut spokes/hazelnut hub and chocolate brown lip shipped to 80911?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by kikiaso805_@Feb 16 2011, 09:41 AM~19883703
> *How much for a set of  13X7's, Hazelnut spokes/hazelnut hub and chocolate brown lip shipped to 80911?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 15 2011, 03:54 AM~19873877
> *how much shipped to 94509 also do you color match and how much if i pick up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking for a set like this but in candy purple? shipped to ny 10803 please pm me when u get a chance


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Feb 16 2011, 07:07 PM~19888161
> *looking for a set like this but in candy purple? shipped to ny 10803 please pm me when u get a chance
> *



pm sent!


----------



## JAMES843

:biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 7 2011, 06:48 PM~19812152
> *pm sent!
> *


how much for pick up?


----------



## DROPTOP4

> how much for these in 13X7 reversed with knockoffs and adapters.i pick them up.
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 13x7 with everything for pick up?
Click to expand...


----------



## 3wishz




----------



## Still Hated

How much for a set of all chrome 13's rev.....shipped to FL 32137.......


----------



## Psych0

O G rims gettin tested 
car didnt work to good that day tho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE7WSLtCcgo


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Feb 17 2011, 03:32 PM~19895063
> *O G rims gettin tested
> car didnt work to good that day tho
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE7WSLtCcgo
> *






  :thumbsup:


----------



## mauricio64

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 4 2011, 05:38 PM~19790129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the price on five 13X7s like this shipped to 59803


----------



## BIG BOPPER

hey homie empty ur inbox its full


----------



## TopDogg

John, empty your in box. It is full and can nolonger receive messages.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by mauricio64_@Feb 21 2011, 05:07 PM~19926235
> *whats the price on five 13X7s like this shipped to 59803
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Feb 21 2011, 05:34 PM~19926439-->
> 
> 
> 
> John, empty your in box. It is full and can nolonger receive messages.
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG BOPPER_@Feb 21 2011, 05:27 PM~19926393
> *hey homie empty ur  inbox  its full
> *



done!


----------



## RoLLiN ShReK

how much for some center gold 13 7 wires shipped to 33018


----------



## 86cutt

pm me if you got any 13s in this color ready to go


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN ShReK_@Feb 22 2011, 05:18 PM~19935516
> *how much for some center gold 13 7 wires shipped to 33018
> *



pm sent!


----------



## sixtreywit4




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

LOW LIFES SAN FERNANDO OG WIRES


----------



## es68impala

Would like to request a quote on a set of 100 spoke standard offset 15x7 with all the necessary hardware/tools. This would be my first set of spokes wheels. Will be going on a '68 impala and using front disc brakes. My zip is 28115. 

I think I want all Chrome even though I saw some white/gold ones that look really good on another one of your post.

Remember I'm a poor old white boy trying to be a lowrider......


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Feb 23 2011, 03:40 PM~19943375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOW LIFES SAN FERNANDO  OG WIRES
> *



keep it up man looks clean!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by es68impala_@Feb 23 2011, 04:00 PM~19943501
> *Would like to request a quote on a set of 100 spoke standard offset 15x7 with all the necessary hardware/tools.  This would be my first set of spokes wheels.  Will be going on a '68 impala and using front disc brakes.  My zip is 28115.
> 
> I think I want all Chrome even though I saw some white/gold ones that look really good on another one of your post.
> 
> Remember I'm a poor old white boy trying to be a lowrider......
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Feb 22 2011, 10:18 PM~19938594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me if you got any 13s in this color ready to go
> *


no i dont but i can build you a set let me know!


----------



## mr84caprice

MY OG x Lace on my 84 Landau.


----------



## 87cutty530

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 9 2011, 08:12 PM~19832004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these 13x7's but instead of the black, using a aerial metallic blue color? Shipped to 95695, and with zenith style knockoffs..


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Mar 1 2011, 01:21 PM~19989529
> *MY OG x Lace on my 84 Landau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hell yea!


----------



## ridez only

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 28 2011, 05:07 PM~19724757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take the green set pm me price shipped and do you take pay pal pm me thanks.


----------



## guero vaquero

How much for 1 gold bowtie knockoff shipped to 30721?


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Whats up John... Hows that order coming along...?

hno: :wow: :run:


----------



## Elizondo.G

how much for a set like this but with black spokes instead of blue ones .....pm me a price


----------



## gasman

> how much is the 2nd one?? the white and gold


----------



## NYC68droptop

i need a set of 2 bar knockoffs. i need to be able to put chips in them paypal ready please pm me the info thanks


----------



## -JORGE-

How much for a set of black dish black hub 13/7 rev with two bar straight knock off.


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 9 2011, 10:12 PM~19832004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for these shipped to 22030?


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

Just ordered my 6s from og, we'll see if I made a good choice :biggrin:


----------



## Tree23

just got my wheels today they look great :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lethaljoe

can i please get a response to my pm


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 10 2010, 09:36 PM~19296431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set similar to these but with red and a red strip on the lip? 2 bar straight knock offs with red chips. Set of 4 13 x7 shipped to 07461.


----------



## ridez only

> _Originally posted by ridez only_@Mar 2 2011, 05:00 PM~19999778
> *ill take the green set pm me price shipped and do you take pay pal pm me thanks.
> *


pm me a price on the green ones


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@Mar 1 2011, 12:46 PM~19989753
> *How much for these 13x7's but instead of the black, using a aerial metallic blue color? Shipped to 95695, and with zenith style knockoffs..
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ridez only_@Mar 2 2011, 04:00 PM~19999778
> *ill take the green set pm me price shipped and do you take pay pal pm me thanks.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by guero vaquero_@Mar 2 2011, 05:10 PM~20000250
> *How much for 1 gold bowtie knockoff shipped to 30721?
> *


pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 2 2011, 05:35 PM~20000461
> *Whats up John...  Hows that order coming along...?
> 
> hno:  :wow:  :run:
> *


im trying to get you a pic by tonight


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 7 2011, 06:35 PM~20036775
> *im trying to get you a pic by tonight
> *



:wow: :0 :run:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Elizondo.G_@Mar 4 2011, 03:58 AM~20012899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set like this but with black spokes instead of blue ones .....pm me a price
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> how much is the 2nd one?? the white and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent!
Click to expand...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Mar 5 2011, 04:22 AM~20020578
> *i need a set of 2 bar knockoffs. i need to be able to put chips in them paypal ready please pm me the info thanks
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@Mar 5 2011, 08:54 AM~20021288
> *How much for a set of black dish black hub 13/7 rev with two bar straight knock off.
> *


pm sent!


----------



## lesstime

how much for 2- 14x7 std. all chrome with hardware?shipped to 83669


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

Wasup john, are my rims on their way  :0


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

Wasup john, are my rims on their way  :0


----------



## lethaljoe

PRICE PLEASE
(2) 14x7, and (2) 14x6
all black rim with black spokes, gold nips and hubs with zenith style 2 bar with back and gold OG chip


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Mar 7 2011, 10:27 PM~20039358
> *PRICE PLEASE
> (2) 14x7, and (2) 14x6
> all black rim with black spokes, gold nips and hubs with zenith style 2 bar with back and gold OG chip
> *


pm sent!

for faster reply give us a call 562-926-4444 let us know your from layitlow
monday - friday 10- 6pm pacific standard time


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 6 2011, 11:33 AM~20026693
> *How much for a set similar to these but with red and a red strip on the lip? 2 bar straight knock offs with red chips. Set of 4 13 x7 shipped to 07461.
> *


 ???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 8 2011, 05:38 AM~20040815
> *???
> *


pm sent!


----------



## 87cutty530

Decided i just want all chrome rims...

Set of 4 13x7 rev
W/ zenith style knockoffs
Shipped to 95695


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Heres a pic of the ones they are finishing up for me....










:fool2:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 93Brougham530_@Mar 9 2011, 12:36 AM~20048727
> *Decided i just want all chrome rims...
> 
> Set of 4 13x7 rev
> W/ zenith style knockoffs
> Shipped to 95695
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## *New Movement Md*

> DAMN IT MAN... THOSE ARE NICE... :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

this on is for you 14ROMEO


----------



## Gumbee

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 28 2011, 06:07 PM~19724757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set of 13's of the Candy Lime but just the spokes in green, shipped to Ca, 94591.


----------



## switch_happy

Just got mine yesterday.... thanks john for the great service and great rims!!!


----------



## thirtymax

> _Originally posted by Gumbee_@Mar 9 2011, 11:40 PM~20056530
> *How much for a set of 13's of the Candy Lime but just the spokes in green, shipped to Ca, 94591.
> *


how much for the red ones 14 to 80212


----------



## LSHOPPER

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 9 2011, 05:19 PM~20053623
> *this on is for you 14ROMEO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THIS............


----------



## LSHOPPER

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 10 2011, 11:38 PM~20065338
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THIS............
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> DAMN IT MAN... THOSE ARE NICE... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!  get me some pics when you have them installed cant wait.
Click to expand...


----------



## Venom62

whats up homie? havent heard anything ?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Gumbee_@Mar 9 2011, 10:40 PM~20056530
> *How much for a set of 13's of the Candy Lime but just the spokes in green, shipped to Ca, 94591.
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by switch_happy_@Mar 10 2011, 06:14 PM~20062650
> *Just got mine yesterday.... thanks john for the great service and great rims!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad you like them!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 10 2011, 06:51 PM~20062922
> *how much for the red ones 14 to 80212
> *


you want just red spokes? you have a picture for me? thanks.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 10 2011, 11:38 PM~20065338
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THIS............
> *


pm sent!


----------



## binky79

> Anymore pics of this rim? with Candy Green maybe? Pm me any pics and a price


----------



## thirtymax

this is rim i like 14x7 to 80212 thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Mar 11 2011, 09:32 PM~20072382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is rim i like 14x7 to 80212 thanks
> *


pm sent let me know if you got my pm!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## tanguy34

how much for 13's all chrome to 53188


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 9 2011, 04:55 PM~20053028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 13x7????


----------



## 503BigBody

PRICE ON 14/7 with 175/70/14 shipped to 503,Portland Ore. just like the red ones on the pic. above just kandy blue in color or royal blue...please respond a,s,a,p thanks


----------



## cutlass 83'

> _Originally posted by Primo S._@Mar 16 2011, 04:47 PM~20107614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got my wheels today! thanks to john and crew at o.g.wire.. will post pics of wheels on car as soon as i put them on.. :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox

price on a set of 4
all chrome 72 spoke reverse, 13/7,5 lug adaptors and 2 bar zenith no chip
and a price on a set of 4
all chrome 100 spoke reverse, 13/7,5 lug adaptors and 2 bar zenith no chip
32817


----------



## S10 on Hydro's

How much for THIS in 13X7 shipped to 32221


----------



## ridez only

I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO OG WIRE WHEELS FOR FAST SHIPPING AND GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE ORDERED MY WHEELS ON FRIDAY OF LAST WEEK AND RECEIVED THEM TODAY THURSDAY MARCH 17 THANKS AGAIN WOULD DO BUISNESS WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN IN THE FUTURE


----------



## stroked monte

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 7 2011, 04:51 PM~20036899
> *pm sent!
> *


How much for the white and gold 13x7 shipped to 65616


----------



## 77 buick

can u give me a price on some 15x7 white outer spokes red inner spoke the rest chrome shipped to 95660


----------



## MR.50

how much for a set of knock offs like this


----------



## 77 buick

100 spoke


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by tanguy34_@Mar 15 2011, 06:40 AM~20095499
> *how much for 13's all chrome to 53188
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Mar 16 2011, 03:55 AM~20104088
> *PRICE ON 14/7 with 175/70/14 shipped to 503,Portland Ore. just like the red ones on the pic. above just kandy blue in color or royal blue...please respond a,s,a,p thanks
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by cutlass 83'_@Mar 16 2011, 03:55 PM~20107683
> *got my wheels today! thanks to john and crew at o.g.wire.. will post pics of wheels on car as soon as i put them on.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Mar 16 2011, 04:06 PM~20107761
> *price on a set of 4
> all chrome 72 spoke reverse, 13/7,5 lug adaptors and 2 bar zenith no chip
> and a price on a set of 4
> all chrome 100 spoke reverse, 13/7,5 lug adaptors and 2  bar zenith no chip
> 32817
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by S10 on Hydro's_@Mar 17 2011, 03:50 PM~20115724
> *How much for THIS in 13X7 shipped to 32221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ridez only_@Mar 17 2011, 06:19 PM~20116917
> *I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO OG WIRE WHEELS FOR FAST SHIPPING AND GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE ORDERED MY WHEELS ON FRIDAY OF LAST WEEK AND RECEIVED THEM TODAY THURSDAY MARCH 17 THANKS AGAIN  WOULD DO BUISNESS WITH YOU GUYS AGAIN IN THE FUTURE
> *


 :h5:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by stroked monte_@Mar 17 2011, 08:53 PM~20118596
> *How much for the white and gold 13x7 shipped to 65616
> *


white and gold on what? spokes outers.hubs?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 77 buick_@Mar 17 2011, 10:20 PM~20119158
> *can u give me a price on some 15x7 white outer spokes red inner spoke the rest chrome shipped to 95660
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## blue girl

I NEED A SET FOR A 1991 FORD MUSTANG GT 5.0 
13x7 SHIPPED TO 63125
all chrome 100 spoke reverse 2 bar


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by blue girl_@Mar 18 2011, 12:00 PM~20122531
> *I NEED A SET FOR A 1991 FORD MUSTANG GT 5.0
> 13x7 SHIPPED TO 63125
> all chrome 100 spoke reverse 2  bar
> *



all chrome? or custom let me know


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## *New Movement Md*

DAMNNNN.. I hope those arent my K/O's John..


----------



## tanguy34

thanks for all your help (finding me tires)thank you A plus service


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 18 2011, 03:56 PM~20122508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


John, is the first one mine, Ryan from VA, for my 64, if so :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: of the fucking chain. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## T86CUTLASS

> are these spinners available? i need one


----------



## edub6794

Hey john, got my rims in today. White nipples and lavender short spokes, they came out so clean man. You and your team did a hell of a job. Great service and quick turnover. I'll be ordering from you for now on. Thanks again.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by edub6794_@Mar 19 2011, 01:47 PM~20129828
> *Hey john, got my rims in today. White nipples and lavender short spokes, they came out so clean man. You and your team did a hell of a job. Great service and quick turnover. I'll be ordering from you for now on. Thanks again.
> *












Thay came out realy nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 18 2011, 02:04 PM~20123308
> *DAMNNNN..  I hope those arent my K/O's John..
> *


i got your K/O there not going anywhere except to you!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Mar 18 2011, 06:45 PM~20125102
> *John, is the first one mine, Ryan from VA, for my 64, if so :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: of the fucking chain. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR just need to seal up one more wheel and its going out! they look sick! :yes:
more better in person.


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 19 2011, 09:00 PM~20130775
> *YES SIR just need to seal up one more wheel and its going out! they look sick!  :yes:
> more better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you are da man John, cant wait to se them in person, and also need a price for one of my club members, 13x7 reverse 100 spoke all chrome with gold nipples, no adapters and no knockoffs, just 4 rims to 23663, thanks John


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 19 2011, 08:59 PM~20130771
> *i got your K/O there not going anywhere except to you!
> *



HAHAHAHAHA!!! COOL..!! I'll call you Fri. or Mon..


----------



## Elco

how much for two 14x6 shipped to 84120 just rims


----------



## og67impala

how much for the 72 cross lace 13s just the rims no accessories picked-up???


----------



## og67impala

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 22 2011, 10:29 AM~20151697
> *how much for the 72 cross lace 13s just the rims no accessories picked-up???
> *


nevermind i called in


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 18 2011, 03:36 PM~20122405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the ticket for some 13x7's X-Laced but with just the nips and hub in black? shipped to 30093?


----------



## genelow

> Looks like my rims  can't wait to throw them on the 65 in a few weeks. Post a pic once they on the car


----------



## gasman

hey last thursday i orderd gold knock off's 2 (for left side) and 1 lead hammer when are they going to be shipped off???

you can just pm me please


----------



## bigbelly




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 22 2011, 05:42 PM~20154931
> *hey last thursday i orderd gold knock off's 2 (for left side) and 1 lead hammer when are they going to be shipped off???
> 
> you can just pm me please
> *


pm sent!


----------



## 1BADLAC

How much for some 100spoke 14x7 center gold rims thanks.


----------



## TEMPER909IE

13" 100 SPOKE CHROME WITH WHITE NIPPLES AND HUB, COMPLETE...PRICE PLEASE?


----------



## tanguy34

got my rims todaY JOHN LOOK GOOD THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR FINDING MY TIRES TOO FAST SHIPPING THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blue girl

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 18 2011, 01:11 PM~20122587
> *all chrome? or custom let me know
> *


ALL CHROME SORRY


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by tanguy34_@Mar 23 2011, 08:13 PM~20165464
> *got my rims todaY JOHN LOOK GOOD  THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR FINDING MY TIRES TOO  FAST SHIPPING THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by blue girl_@Mar 24 2011, 07:08 AM~20168166
> *ALL CHROME SORRY
> *


pm sent!


----------



## 49NRS SF

John, Super Fast Delivery, I ordered on Tuesday late afternoon and received early this morning(Thursday). Super great deal also. Thank you.


----------



## BBIGBALLING

I ordered mine from envious last on the 14th I'm still waiting damn!!!!!


----------



## WstSideLincoln

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 19 2011, 09:00 PM~20130775
> *YES SIR just need to seal up one more wheel and its going out! they look sick!  :yes:
> more better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ordered 3-9-11. Got my wheels today and off the muthafuckin chain. :wow: :wow: :wow: John at OG good people to deal with and good turn around time. Not the first time dealing with OG and wont be the last! OG Wires TTT    :420:


----------



## guero vaquero

II need a set of chrome bowtie knock offs shipped to 30721 pm me plz!


----------



## Redeemed1

HAVE YOU DONE ANY THING IN A CANDY BRANDY WINE?


----------



## *New Movement Md*

THANKS John... Here ya go...


----------



## 1FIRME92

just all chrome gold nipples 13x7 shipped to tx 78516


----------



## boricua31

Will 14x7 fwd std spoke rims fit on my 96 caddy deville with out grinding calipers give me price n shipping cost to carrollton,tx 75010 north of dallas or what do u recommend any input welcomed


----------



## El Volo

Where ya at, John? Did you get my phone messages? Call me! :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

hey do you guys have any un-drilled chrome hubs for show in stock yet ?lmk


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 27 2011, 02:56 PM~20194178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS John...  Here ya go...
> *


looking good! when you going to call back for the black k/o


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 31 2011, 08:46 PM~20230328
> *looking good! when you going to call back for the black k/o
> *



SHIT... Call me tom. I'll give you my CC # and you can send them out... :biggrin:


----------



## sic7impala

How much for a set of chevy knock offs shiped to 95307
Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

Still waiting on that quote I replied back to your P.M. please let me know soon I am looking to buy these a.s.a.p. The wheels on the ride right now are triple rust, I rode them all winter, lol


----------



## Marquez

Ordered a set of black and gold spoked 13s today. Can´t wait :biggrin:


----------



## gasman

well i was asked to give some feedback and here it goes


i ordered from them 2 times now. both times gold knock offs (left side the first time) right side the second time. and a hammer. in all honesty they are fast however i wanted GOLD knock offs so i had to wait a lil longer for them to ship it out to get plated. so all in all from the time i place the order to it comes to my front door it was about 1 1/2 weeks maybe 2. when i called their shop with questions whoever answered the phone was right on point he helped me and made sure everything was all good. i'd buy from them again down the road they got a customer in me


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by 49NRS SF_@Mar 24 2011, 09:29 PM~20174280
> *John, Super Fast Delivery, I ordered on Tuesday late afternoon and received early this morning(Thursday). Super great deal also. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those 72's?? how much were they?


----------



## IN YA MOUF

hno:


----------



## El Monte87

13x7 all chrome shipped to 77536


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Hi. How much for the 72 X-lace reverse 13s. Just need the rims, no accessories. Price for pick up? Thanks.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 30 2011, 12:01 PM~20218886
> *hey do you guys have any un-drilled chrome hubs for show in stock yet ?lmk
> *


----------



## back bumper regal83

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 18 2011, 01:56 PM~20122508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the last ones but not red.... burnt orange and gold shipped to 64133


----------



## NIGEL310

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 11 2011, 11:02 AM~20067808
> *thanks!    get me some pics when you have them installed cant wait.
> *


i like the OG wire wheel gold and chrome how much. lookin for 14" for big body lac cloud you pm me thanks....


----------



## NIGEL310

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 9 2011, 04:55 PM~20053028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that gold n chrome do have 14" rims n tires how much...need for 94's big body lac.


----------



## BigCeez

PM Sent....


13x7 all chrome 72 spoke X Laced with bow tie knock offs shipped to 80260 ? 

Thanks


----------



## 84cutty713

Hey are you having the sale on da 13s & 14s all chrome anytime soon???


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

i need a price on some 14x7s all chrome shipped to 32257 need all accy n 2 prong k/n's


----------



## FURDALE

how much for 72 cross gold spokes no accessories shipped to 40229


----------



## WOOD_LIFE

> _Originally posted by back bumper regal83_@Apr 6 2011, 08:38 PM~20277678
> *how much for the last ones but not red.... burnt orange and gold shipped to 64133
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE LAST SET IT LOOKS LIKE THERE MAROON AND GOLD ...I NEED A PRICE ASAP PLEASE...SENT TO 68114... THANKS 13X7


----------



## klownin530

anybody got pics of all red rims except for nipples and knockoffs(chrome)..?thx


----------



## klownin530

> 13x7s shipped to 85033
> [/quote
> 
> 
> is dis da "RED BARON" kolor..?


----------



## klownin530

> 13x7s shipped to 85033
> [/quote
> is dis da "RED BARON" kolor..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh: anybody kno..?
Click to expand...


----------



## seven509

> _Originally posted by klownin530_@Apr 9 2011, 05:34 PM~20299181
> *:uh:  :uh: anybody kno..?
> *


i think coka cola red bro!!!!!! i think


----------



## klownin530

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Apr 9 2011, 04:42 PM~20299219
> *i think coka cola red bro!!!!!!  i think
> *



i was guna order summ all red except for nipples n knockoffs online but da kolors they have was "red baron" ...so i was just wondering if dis was da kolor..thx tho


----------



## goinlow

TTMFT !!!


Homies came thru, order was shipped fast, emailed with tracking numbers ! Great service !!!! had to bump the homies at OG Wire !!!

- Luis Rivera
Chosen Few C.C. Pottstown PA


----------



## IN YA MOUF

any update pics?? mine perhaps?? :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

TTT


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Bump for OG wires. BUY SOME!! :0


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Bump for OG wires. BUY SOME!! :0


----------



## mr84caprice

How much for one chrome 13x7 72spoke cross lace shipped to Seattle,WA 98122


----------



## Mikes66

how much for 13X7 72 spoke cross lace to 95132


----------



## Mikes66

how much for all four 13x7 chrome 72 spoke cross lace shipped to 95132


----------



## boricua31

Need price 14x6 std set shipped to 75010


----------



## IN YA MOUF

updates? :dunno:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

TTT


----------



## bigbelly

> [/quot


----------



## anita

please respond to my PM thanks...


----------



## 55800

how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome with gold nipples w/ accerories shipped to 80910??


----------



## onezstop

how much for all chrome 13X7 shipped to 76903


----------



## dopewhite2drlac

how much for all chrome 14x7 with accessories shipped to 70072. and do you guys provide tires also?


----------



## IN YA MOUF

got my kicks today.. thx guys.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan7974

> _Originally posted by 49NRS SF_@Mar 24 2011, 11:29 PM~20174280
> *John, Super Fast Delivery, I ordered on Tuesday late afternoon and received early this morning(Thursday). Super great deal also. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this to 46221.... i want it just like this


----------



## brn2ridelo

how much for a set of 20inch all black transparent shipped to 92225 
for an 02 chevy s10


> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM+Apr 21 2010, 09:54 PM~17266549-->
> 
> 
> 
> if you do not want them to stick out at all you will have to get FWD/LIP LACED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standards shouldnt stick out much at all tho.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-88spokes_@Apr 10 2010, 07:57 PM~17155272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spokes on my wheels are a transparent black over chrome, hard to see in the pic I guess, OG Wires
> 
> *


----------



## boricua31

I need a price on a set of 14x6 all chrome sent to 75010


----------



## boricua31

I need a price on a set of 14x6 all chrome sent to 75010


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> 13x7s shipped to 85033
> [/quote
> is dis da "RED BARON" kolor..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2 how much shipped to va 23116 in 13x7 x lace with straight recessed 2 bar knockoff? also how much in the picture 13x7 with straight 2 bar
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## bigk8824

Need some emblems for my knock offs, PM Me what you got!


----------



## klownin530

64_EC_STYLE said:


> x2 how much shipped to va 23116 in 13x7 x lace with straight recessed 2 bar knockoff? also how much in the picture 13x7 with straight 2 bar
> 
> 
> so is tat da og "red baron"..?
> thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## olskulow

How much for 13x7 72 cross lace 76249. do you have 13x5.5 in cross lace 72


----------



## Mr Cucho

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Thank you for taking the time to check our website. If you guys have OG wire wheels on your car and would like to have your pictures up on our website feel free to e-mail it to us.


I got some 14x7 center gold OG on my 95 town car how can i do it 2 post it in ur page?


----------



## bump512

:thumbsup:


----------



## impalaric

Need 13x7 just all spokes gold, shipped to 80916 cash ready


----------



## 83MCinBmore

Got my spokes, ordered Monday delivered today...Need emblems as close to a brandywine color as possible similar to this...Thanks!!!


----------



## klownin530

ttt for good deals...got my set today...thx john kim :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## low4life74

How much for 2 14x6 rims, chrome with black anodized spokes.
Shipped to 75070


----------



## 1FIRME92

how much for two 2 13x7 reverse gold hub gold nipples and rest chrome shipped to 78516


----------



## Rolling Chevys

Alamo in the house. what up homie?


----------



## BigRob84

How much for a set of Rev 13x7 Black dish and spokes, Chrome nipples and hub? Can I please get a price for the 100 spoke and the 72 spoke sets? Thanks!


----------



## califas

how much for a set of 13 chrome with pure white spokes and gold hub gold nipes and gold lip ship to 76105 lmk


----------



## bump512

x512


----------



## ICED BOXX

califas said:


> how much for a set of 13 chrome with pure white spokes and gold hub gold nipes and gold lip ship to 76105 lmk


WTF?? WHATS THATS FOE:wow:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

How much for a set of 13x7s or 14x7s cross laced all chrome.I live in the IE so i can pick em up.Do u sell the tires too?


----------



## fidecaddy

price on 13x7 gold nipple and hub and gold knock-off with tire thanks shipped to 93901 do you guy have twisted spokes if some much for a set​


----------



## Wicked Wayz

fidecaddy said:


> price on 13x7 gold nipple and hub and gold knock-off with tire thanks shipped to 93901 do you guy have twisted spokes if some much for a set​


 Ey homie not hating on OG wire cause I've done lots and lots of business in the past but if your going for gold I would look for a set of Dz or Zs because honestly I bought some center golds brand new and they look chrome compared to my previous set. I dnt know why, just looked cheap in my opinion. Looks good when your right next to the rim but bronze(or even chrome) from far away. Ima post you a pic here in a min. Again, not hating on their wheels, but would only go for chromes


----------



## fidecaddy

Wicked Wayz said:


> Ey homie not hating on OG wire cause I've done lots and lots of business in the past but if your going for gold I would look for a set of Dz or Zs because honestly I bought some center golds brand new and they look chrome compared to my previous set. I dnt know why, just looked cheap in my opinion. Looks good when your right next to the rim but bronze(or even chrome) from far away. Ima post you a pic here in a min. Again, not hating on their wheels, but would only go for chromes


 Ive bought a few set from them in the past and never had a issue with them but thanks for the heads up


----------



## goinlow

bump for the homies from OG !


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Ya i know what u mean an like i said im not hating. very good wheels/ never had a problem and will do business again. Guess mine are jus 1 in a mil cause my other set doesnt look the same


----------



## DUKE

13" All Gold white spoke, look good to me homie, whats up OG


----------



## BigCeez

72 Spoke OGs with Bow Tie Knock Offs....thanks fellaz!


----------



## caprice on dz

I plan to pick up a set of rims for the caprice next spring, how much for a set of 14x6 revese all chrome with just the rear spokes in a dark burgandy/maroon with all hardware with bowtie knock offs shipped to 21225


----------



## SH4RKZ

*Want to order rims*

Whats up OG I plan on ordering some 14x7 today through your website. I also plan on having them shipped to me by fedex on the lowest shipping rate. When will the rims ship out and when will I be able to recieve the rims. Thank you for your time and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## street star

Hey I need to know how much for some 13" all gold just the nipples and knock off Chrome ??? Let me know asap ...


----------



## carmar634

Whats the price on a set like this one to 91978


----------



## spook

price for 4- 13x7 reversed with 3 wing recessed k-offs shipped to tx 78626, im a repeat customer.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

do you have the 72 cross laced? price?


----------



## SH4RKZ

I just recieved my spokes today, thank you OG wires.


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

now that was quick service :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinX151

Last time OG was on was in April so if you want something just go to www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## RollinX151

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> now that was quick service :thumbsup:


 that was FAST!


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## qss33000

Need two 17" FWD wheels with gold spokes (150 spokes) ZIP 46540


----------



## rudeS10

How much for chrome 100 spoke 13x7 rev. and chrome 100 spoke 13x7 rev. with pepsi blue spokes?


----------



## bkjaydog

Just ordered a set of wheels. Fast turnaround nothing special just chrome. But I was impressed that it went out so fast. Ordered on 8/9 and got them yesterday. Def. gonna order again. Just my .02


----------



## el peyotero

bigbelly said:


> [/quot
> 
> 
> 
> These look bad ass!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## el peyotero

bigbelly said:


> [/quot
> 
> 
> 
> Can you quote me for a set of these, same style but in 16" lip laced for my DHS?
Click to expand...


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## fool2

Is there still a promo code or some shit for his site?


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

NIGEL310 said:


> i like that gold n chrome do have 14" rims n tires how much...need for 94's big body lac.


howmuch for the blue and chrome cross lace i need quote for 5 of them


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

13/7 CHROME CROSS LACE WITH BLUE SPOKES AND GOLD NIPPLES WITH GOLD 2 EAR KNOCKOFF WITH NO CHIP SO I CAN PUT MY OWN IN IT 5 OF THEM PLEASE.......PRICE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

BigCeez said:


> 72 Spoke OGs with Bow Tie Knock Offs....thanks fellaz!



nice ride!


----------



## Odjicruz

Price for 5 die cast emblem Dark blue backing/eagle in gold .Shipped to FRANCE,Marly la ville 95670 . Thank you for your time


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

pm sent!


----------



## DeltaDevil88

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> pm sent!


PM sent


----------



## Moe Built

How much for a set of, 13x7 with Traffic yellow spokes?​


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> pm sent!


pm sent!


----------



## smiley602

DO YOU GUYS SELL THE KNOCK OFFS WITH THE DIAMOND IN THE MIDDLE?


----------



## gordo86

do you guys have a store i can walk into in sante fe. so i can check out some


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

smiley602 said:


> DO YOU GUYS SELL THE KNOCK OFFS WITH THE DIAMOND IN THE MIDDLE?


pm sent!


----------



## outlawcrewcab

Can you show me some candy orange setups? Not sure what all I want candy orange


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

outlawcrewcab said:


> Can you show me some candy orange setups? Not sure what all I want candy orange


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

what chrome 13 and 14 goin for??.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

14x6s black spokes black rim, chrome everything else. Shipped to 28546????


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> what chrome 13 and 14 goin for??.


PM sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

DUKE said:


> 13" All Gold white spoke, look good to me homie, whats up OG



Sweet:bowrofl:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

BigCeez said:


> 72 Spoke OGs with Bow Tie Knock Offs....thanks fellaz!


:naughty:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


damn i wish i had money too snatch these wires real quick


----------



## NYC68droptop

price for a set of cross lace 2 13x7 and 2 13x 5.5


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

NYC68droptop said:


> price for a set of cross lace 2 13x7 and 2 13x 5.5


 Pm sent!


----------



## NYC68droptop

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Pm sent![
> 
> i didnt get a pm


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Give us a call for the best prices custom 72 spoke x lace 13x7 and 14x7 reverse 562-926-4444


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## BIRDYLUV

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>



PRICE ON THE BLACK SPOKES AND CHROME SPOKE?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

BIRDYLUV said:


> PRICE ON THE BLACK SPOKES AND CHROME SPOKE?


pm sent!


----------



## west sider 661

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


 Do u make 72 straight lace 13x7..if so can I get a price fro trip gold hub nip and k.o. white spokes ..if not price for 100 spoke 13x7 same.and how long to make and can I pick up?..I'm from bakersfield.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

west sider 661 said:


> Do u make 72 straight lace 13x7..if so can I get a price fro trip gold hub nip and k.o. white spokes ..if not price for 100 spoke 13x7 same.and how long to make and can I pick up?..I'm from bakersfield.


pm sent!


----------



## davidcarmen

need a price on 72 straight lace and 100 spoke all chrome knock offs with zenith spinner


----------



## Bear

Sup OG WIRES... i have a 95 sedan deville FWD and looking to wire it up! :rofl: then juice her I wanna keep it OG with a set of 13's but unsure if the 13x7 will fit or if i should go with 13x5.5 ...would like to have reverse style, really dont like the standard look :barf: is there a major difference in look between the 2sizes?:dunno:


----------



## el beto

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>









HOW MUCH FOR A SET JUST LIKE THIS ONES ON 13X7 W TIRES?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


damn these hella clean


----------



## riverboyskennel

how much fo a set of all chrome 13x7 for a 62 impala shipped to 37211?


----------



## onezstop

How much for 13x7 all chrome for 64 impala shipped 76903


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

davidcarmen said:


> need a price on 72 straight lace and 100 spoke all chrome knock offs with zenith spinner


pm sent!


----------



## TEMPER909IE

HOW MUCH WOULD IT BE IF I TAKE YOU A SET OF ALL CHROME 13'S, I WANT CANDY ORANGE COLOR SPOKES AND IN THE MIDDLE PART OF THE DISH?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

TEMPER909IE said:


> HOW MUCH WOULD IT BE IF I TAKE YOU A SET OF ALL CHROME 13'S, I WANT CANDY ORANGE COLOR SPOKES AND IN THE MIDDLE PART OF THE DISH?


pm sent!uffin:


----------



## davidcarmen

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> pm sent!


 77590


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Hi, What's the price on a set of 13 x7 all chrome 72 spoke X-lace picked up? Thanks.


----------



## ALABAMA SLAMMIN

whats the price for 13x7 reversed ALL GOLD with spinners and tires shipped to 36535?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

6DEUCE6 said:


> Hi, What's the price on a set of 13 x7 all chrome 72 spoke X-lace picked up? Thanks.


pm sent!:nicoderm:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ALABAMA SLAMMIN said:


> whats the price for 13x7 reversed ALL GOLD with spinners and tires shipped to 36535?


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> damn these hella clean


:boink: Thank you!


----------



## DignityStyle

How much for 13x7 deep dish chrome 72 x lace shipped to 79705? Per wheel, please. Thanks.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

DignityStyle said:


> How much for 13x7 deep dish chrome 72 x lace shipped to 79705? Per wheel, please. Thanks.


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## lethaljoe

can i get a price for 3 14x6 black rims with black spokes and 2 14x7 the same way just the rims and 2 bar zenith style with black OG inserts. i dont need back plates. thanks homie


----------



## fleetwood88

how much for 2 14x6 all chrome


----------



## SouthSide76

How much for a set of 13x7 all Chrome reverse with white spokes shipped to 64030


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

dam looks like everyone trying to get these rims


----------



## leo

Do you have stainless steel spokes and nipples ?


----------



## ElRody23

Need a price on a set of 13x7 crome with gold nipples n orange spokes x-laced with and with out tires shipped to 30096! Thanks!!


----------



## 12 pack of Corona

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> i I'm looking for a set that looks like this but in candy teal 13x 7 shiped to 48180. Do you have any pic so I can see what teal looks like. That is just hub and dish candy?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

lethaljoe said:


> can i get a price for 3 14x6 black rims with black spokes and 2 14x7 the same way just the rims and 2 bar zenith style with black OG inserts. i dont need back plates. thanks homie



pm sent!


----------



## HighLife

Wats t


----------



## HighLife

Wats the price on 13x7 all chrome with navy blue spokes shipped to 22193


----------



## FURDALE

how much for center gold 14x6 reversed with tires shipped to 40229 need price on 100 spoke and 72 spoke please lmk with no adapters an zenith ko's chrome&gold chips thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

HighLife said:


> Wats the price on 13x7 all chrome with navy blue spokes shipped to 22193





FURDALE said:


> how much for center gold 14x6 reversed with tires shipped to 40229 need price on 100 spoke and 72 spoke please lmk with no adapters an zenith ko's chrome&gold chips thanks


pm sent!


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Center golds shipped to 80906? Thanks


----------



## Wicked Wayz

13x7s


----------



## leo

leo said:


> Do you have stainless steel spokes and nipples ?


:dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Wicked Wayz said:


> 13x7s


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

leo said:


> :dunno:


pm sent!


----------



## sp00kyi3

how much zenith style knockooffs gold a set


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

sp00kyi3 said:


> how much zenith style knockooffs gold a set


pm sent!


----------



## El Gato Negro

How much for a set of cross laced 13x7s all chrome shiped to Fresno 93701


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

El Gato ***** said:


> How much for a set of cross laced 13x7s all chrome shiped to Fresno 93701


 pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Pop Top Regal

Those are pimp. I want some blue center spokes with a gold spinner. I like that blue on that wheel there. Those are anodized right?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Pop Top Regal said:


> Those are pimp. I want some blue center spokes with a gold spinner. I like that blue on that wheel there. Those are anodized right?


They are Pepsi Blue!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## ROLLOUT12183

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


How much for those red ones 2 14x6 2 14x7 shipped to ny 10573 pm me thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ROLLOUT12183 said:


> How much for those red ones 2 14x6 2 14x7 shipped to ny 10573 pm me thanks


pm sent!


----------



## crewd62

How much for black ones 13x7


----------



## MISTER ED

Do you guys carry 72 straight laced yet


----------



## 89CaddyRyder

lookin for a quote on 2 13x5.5s chrome w/acc plus 2 more knockoffs and adapters shipped to 34981 fl


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

crewd62 said:


> How much for black ones 13x7


are you talking about the 13x7 with black spokes?


----------



## crewd62

My bad, black hub and wires, chrome spinner and nips, also a set done hub in brandywine, nips spokes chrome shipped to 40330 ky


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

crewd62 said:


> My bad, black hub and wires, chrome spinner and nips, also a set done hub in brandywine, nips spokes chrome shipped to 40330 ky


black hubs and black spokes? are you sure or did you mean black outers and black spokes? the hubs are the center piece that the spokes come out from

are you talking about this type


----------



## crewd62

Yes jus like that pic, very nice


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

crewd62 said:


> Yes jus like that pic, very nice


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## AmericanBully4Life

How much for a set of these?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://fresno.craigslist.org/pts/2689127059.html


----------



## Ese Caqui

[h=2][/h] How much are 5 13x7s with two prong KOs shipped to Albuquerque NM 87121? I need em Asap​


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

AmericanBully4Life said:


> How much for a set of these?


pm sent!


----------



## Gold86

how much for a set of all chrome 72 spoked crossed laced 13" and/or 13" 100 spoke all chrome with all accessories shipped to 97914?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Gold86 said:


> how much for a set of all chrome 72 spoked crossed laced 13" and/or 13" 100 spoke all chrome with all accessories shipped to 97914?


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Ese Caqui said:


> How much are 5 13x7s with two prong KOs shipped to Albuquerque NM 87121? I need em Asap​


pm sent!


----------



## toker1

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> forgot the link homie,http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=25


do u got the zenith dome Jo's in gold


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

toker1 said:


> do u got the zenith dome Jo's in gold


yes we do have them in gold it is under the drop down option

pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Curtis Fisher

Looking for all chrome 2 14x6 std and 2 14x6 rev 75 cadillac with rear skirt zip 55432 do it come lead hammer pm need asap


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Curtis Fisher said:


> Looking for all chrome 2 14x6 std and 2 14x6 rev 75 cadillac with rear skirt zip 55432 do it come lead hammer pm need asap


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC.

:nicoderm:


----------



## bomber

how much for a set of these 13x7? shipped to 95336


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

bomber said:


> how much for a set of these 13x7? shipped to 95336


pm sent!


----------



## Big Dre

How much for a set of 14's with a Dayton offset for a 93 fleetwood


----------



## Big Dre

And 13's too if you can do it all chrome with white spokes


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Big Dre said:


> And 13's too if you can do it all chrome with white spokes


pm sent!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

12 pack of Corona said:


> OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> price on just knock offs shipped to 84104
Click to expand...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> 12 pack of Corona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> price on just knock offs shipped to 84104
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DJ Englewood

how much 4 some 18s reversed wit red spokes to 60478


----------



## Bear

*sup OG, did my research... for my 95 deville (fwd) ima have to get 14s standard, how much for everything and Ill go pic them up*


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

DJ Englewood said:


> how much 4 some 18s reversed wit red spokes to 60478


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Bear said:


> *sup OG, did my research... for my 95 deville (fwd) ima have to get 14s standard, how much for everything and Ill go pic them up*


Pm sent! uffin: let me know when you want to come and pick them up!


----------



## caddy93

How much for a set of 72 spoke and 100 spoke. All chrome


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

caddy93 said:


> How much for a set of 72 spoke and 100 spoke. All chrome


pm sent!


----------



## Gumbee

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 52hrdtp

how much for a 13x7 all chrome ,,rev,,, just the rim,, no acc ,, shipped to 95242??


----------



## BIG

SUP OG CINDY IN YOUR OFFICE COULD NOT HELP ME MAY BE YOU CAN. CAN YOU TILL ME BY LOOKING AT THE STAMPS AND STICKERS ON THIS RIMS IF IT IS YOUR I HAVE NO BOXES THAT THEY CAME IN SORRY TO ME THEY ARE 13X7 REV. 100 SPOKES


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

52hrdtp said:


> how much for a 13x7 all chrome ,,rev,,, just the rim,, no acc ,, shipped to 95242??


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Here you go luis!


----------



## sancho316

Price on transparent red n gold ones 13x7 100s except want spokes gold n rear hub transparent red. ? Ship to 67205


----------



## Johnny562

How much for these knock offs??? {Picked up}


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

sancho316 said:


> Price on transparent red n gold ones 13x7 100s except want spokes gold n rear hub transparent red. ? Ship to 67205


pm sent!


----------



## El Diablo 666

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Those are badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## olds_low302

how much for 2 left side 15 hole univeral adapters shipped to 19709??


----------



## tdaddysd

how much for 14x7s


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Do you have white chips like pics above? How much set of 4?


----------



## 314DIPPIN

Pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

olds_low302 said:


> how much for 2 left side 15 hole univeral adapters shipped to 19709??


pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

El Diablo 666 said:


> OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are badass! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. Andrew

How much for 14X7 100 spoke all chrome W/ tires no shipping needed can will call


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Damn no answer on the chips?


----------



## backyard64

do u still stock ur candy lime green 13x7 if so pm a price w/shipping to 60087


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> El Diablo 666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the chip size on those k'o
Click to expand...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

What's the chip size on those k'o

2 1/4


----------



## trippleOGalex

yo im looking for left side adapters and all four knockoffs price shipped please


----------



## toker1

How much for zenith style ko's with purple chips


----------



## Eazy

BIG SHOUTOUT TO JON AND OG WIRE WHEELS!!!! GOT BACK WITH ME ASAP AND HOOK'D ME UP WITH MY WHEEL I NEEDED! I APPRECIATE THE BUSINESS HOMIE!!!! *BE TALKING TO YOU SOON FOR THE WHEELS FOR  MY NEW RIDA   *


----------



## Cadillacjames612

12 pack of Corona said:


> OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the those kinda knockoffs shipped to 55406 with no chips and whats the hole size on that?
Click to expand...


----------



## 96Linc

How much for some like these shipped to 32750 but different colorhttp://i448.photobucket.com/albums/qq201/ocbones/IMG_0849.jpg


----------



## Mr. Andrew

Mr. Andrew said:


> How much for 14X7 100 spoke all chrome W/ tires no shipping needed can will call


No answer :dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Mr. Andrew said:


> No answer :dunno:


sorry about the wait pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

96Linc said:


> How much for some like these shipped to 32750 but different colorhttp://i448.photobucket.com/albums/qq201/ocbones/IMG_0849.jpg


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Eazy said:


> BIG SHOUTOUT TO JON AND OG WIRE WHEELS!!!! GOT BACK WITH ME ASAP AND HOOK'D ME UP WITH MY WHEEL I NEEDED! I APPRECIATE THE BUSINESS HOMIE!!!! *BE TALKING TO YOU SOON FOR THE WHEELS FOR MY NEW RIDA   *


ANY TIME! WILL BE WAITING FOR YOUR NEXT SET!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

trippleOGalex said:


> yo im looking for left side adapters and all four knockoffs price shipped please


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## backyard64

still waiting


backyard64 said:


> do u still stock ur candy lime green 13x7 if so pm a price w/shipping to 60087


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

backyard64 said:


> still waiting


pm sent sorry must have missed your pm!


----------



## The_Golden_One

Looking for 13x7 100's. Gold hub, gold DISH, gold nipple, gold KO, BLACK spokes. No hardware needed. Shipped to 95838. Thank you, sir.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

The_Golden_One said:


> Looking for 13x7 100's. Gold hub, gold DISH, gold nipple, gold KO, BLACK spokes. No hardware needed. Shipped to 95838. Thank you, sir.


pm sent!


----------



## johnnie65

How much for black spoke 72 xlace 13x7. Everything else chromed. Shipped to 93722 or picked up. Lmk, thanks.


----------



## EL PATRON

how much for a set of 13" 72 crosslaced gold spokes shipped to 94544? no hardware needed


----------



## notoriouscc

How much for sum 13x7 100 spoke chrome with black spokes?


----------



## OG 61

whats the ticket on set of 13's reverse - outer mid line and spokes in a champane color no hardware....will call....


----------



## El Diablo 666

how much for a set of 5 all gold 13" reverse with gold knock offs and gold adapters? PM me


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

johnnie65 said:


> How much for black spoke 72 xlace 13x7. Everything else chromed. Shipped to 93722 or picked up. Lmk, thanks.


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

EL PATRON said:


> how much for a set of 13" 72 crosslaced gold spokes shipped to 94544? no hardware needed


pm sent!


----------



## sp00kyi3

price midnite blue bowl and spokes 13x7


----------



## El Diablo 666

El Diablo 666 said:


> how much for a set of 5 all gold 13" reverse with gold knock offs and gold adapters? PM me


sorry that was for the 100 spoke double cross


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

sp00kyi3 said:


> price midnite blue bowl and spokes 13x7


pm sent!


----------



## CE 707

whats the ticket for baby blue spokes Z style knock offs 13/7 an a price on with baby blue hub an nipples


----------



## DeltaDevil88

When will white chips be in stock?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

How much for 13x7 BLK hub and nipples ,chrome dish,and gold spokes shipped to Dallas Tx 75211


----------



## spook

price check. 3 -14x6 2-14x7 shipped to tx 78626
im a repeat customer.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

CE 707 said:


> whats the ticket for baby blue spokes Z style knock offs 13/7 an a price on with baby blue hub an nipples


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> How much for 13x7 BLK hub and nipples ,chrome dish,and gold spokes shipped to Dallas Tx 75211


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

spook said:


> price check. 3 -14x6 2-14x7 shipped to tx 78626
> im a repeat customer.


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

spook said:


> price check. 3 -14x6 2-14x7 shipped to tx 78626
> im a repeat customer.


pm sent!


----------



## Low-63-impala

i need a price on one 14x7 100 spoke chrome no knock off or adapter. i need it asap.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Low-63-impala said:


> i need a price on one 14x7 100 spoke chrome no knock off or adapter. i need it asap.


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## lowc

how much for a set of teal blue og chips and a set of hexagons to go with them shipped 79925


----------



## Shady_Grady

Need 5 raw zenith style knock offs shipped to 97501 pm thanx


----------



## backyardhitters

need price set of 13's chrome, 14's chrome and another
set with black dish and black spokeschrome hub and nipples size 14. to 79701


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

lowc said:


> how much for a set of teal blue og chips and a set of hexagons to go with them shipped 79925


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

backyardhitters said:


> need price set of 13's chrome, 14's chrome and another
> set with black dish and black spokeschrome hub and nipples size 14. to 79701


pm sent!


----------



## felix96

price for 72 cross lace gold nipple and gold hub shipped to 93292? time frame


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

felix96 said:


> price for 72 cross lace gold nipple and gold hub shipped to 93292? time frame


pm sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## eazzy101

price for 14s candy black lip short spokes grey swept recess 2 bar candy black shipped to 60099 repeat customer


----------



## sedloc

need a price for a set of 13's with glacier blue effect spokes. 2wing knockoffs needed. adapters not needed. shipped 27704


----------



## 6DEUCE6

How much for a set of 13's. All chrome, 72 spoke, X-Lace picked up? Thanks. M


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC

Price 4 13s gold nip hub n ko chrome rim n spokes shipped 60083 72 spoke straight


----------



## CPT BOY

You guys ever answer your company phone?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

CPT BOY said:


> You guys ever answer your company phone?


its best to call us in the afternoon lines always get tied up in the morning, pm me your phone # and ill get back to you.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

eazzy101 said:


> price for 14s candy black lip short spokes grey swept recess 2 bar candy black shipped to 60099 repeat customer


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

sedloc said:


> need a price for a set of 13's with glacier blue effect spokes. 2wing knockoffs needed. adapters not needed. shipped 27704


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

6DEUCE6 said:


> How much for a set of 13's. All chrome, 72 spoke, X-Lace picked up? Thanks. M


pm sent!


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

I send a pm but no respond!!!!!!


----------



## Dino

how much for 13x7 all chrome 72 straigtlace to 07731


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> I send a pm but no respond!!!!!!


are you talking about this post?
What's the chip size on those k'o

i posted after you its 2 1/4 inch


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Dino said:


> how much for 13x7 all chrome 72 straigtlace to 07731


pm sent!


----------



## THE DON QUON

Price quote 72 x laced blk spokes to 96817


----------



## THE DON QUON

THE DON QUON said:


> Price quote 72 x laced blk spokes to 96817


13x7 of course


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

THE DON QUON said:


> Price quote 72 x laced blk spokes to 96817


pm sent!


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

14x7 Magenta spokes everything else chrome..reverse? ??? 93705


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

No I sent a pm., I was looking for 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 all chrome with zeneth recess 2bar ko. I probably sent it to the wrong person.


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

I can pick up


----------



## ramo68

How much on a set of 13" gold spoke x lace with a black inner or rim? Shipped to 76309


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> 14x7 Magenta spokes everything else chrome..reverse? ??? 93705


pm sent!


----------



## sour diesel

how much for a set of 4 zenith style knock offs with recess and 2 adapters one left one right?


----------



## Mrpiercings

Whats the price for (4) 17 inch 100 spokes stainless steel spokes and nipples hex knock off shipped to 20746


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Mrpiercings said:


> Whats the price for (4) 17 inch 100 spokes stainless steel spokes and nipples hex knock off shipped to 20746


pm sent!


----------



## johnnie65

Looking for a set of 72 black spoke xlace and black 100 spoke 13 x 7. Black spokes and everything else chrome. Is it more for black k/o?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

johnnie65 said:


> Looking for a set of 72 black spoke xlace and black 100 spoke 13 x 7. Black spokes and everything else chrome. Is it more for black k/o?


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## LilCripples

How much for a set of the rims on the 4th picture down...the gold centered spokes to 80461?




OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

LilCripples said:


> How much for a set of the rims on the 4th picture down...the gold centered spokes to 80461?


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## LilCripples

my bad i was actually referring to these gold rims to 80461..thanks.



OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


----------



## hoppinlincoln

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> pm sent!:thumbsup:


How much for set of 13x7, shipped to 53403?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

LilCripples said:


> my bad i was actually referring to these gold rims to 80461..thanks.


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

hoppinlincoln said:


> How much for set of 13x7, shipped to 53403?


pm sent!


----------



## Curtis Fisher

I need only one 15x7 all chrome how much plus shipping 55432


----------



## lb_sws_405

I need a set of 100 spokes all chrome how to have shipped to 73144


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Curtis Fisher said:


> I need only one 15x7 all chrome how much plus shipping 55432


pm sent!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

any hankook 13s?


----------



## demoone

I'm looking for a 14x7 gold center rim for the booty kit how much with shipping to federal way WA


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

demoone said:


> I'm looking for a 14x7 gold center rim for the booty kit how much with shipping to federal way WA



Sup Demoone can you get me a zip code?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> any hankook 13s?


pm sent!


----------



## jeffw1999

thank you


----------



## stallion

how much for the black,13x7


OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


----------



## Az95833

Need hankook 13's


----------



## demoone

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Sup Demoone can you get me a zip code?


98023... Jus need one rim


----------



## Someone408

Hello how much for a set of 5 13x7 red spokes ship to 76522?Do you have milatary discount?Also do you sell tires two?155-80 13 mounted on rims?If I order how long would it take to make?Going on rr for a month thank you


----------



## whiteboy954

How much for 13x7 with Miami dolphins teal spoke nipple and hub shipped to 34983


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Someone408 said:


> Hello how much for a set of 5 13x7 red spokes ship to 76522?Do you have milatary discount?Also do you sell tires two?155-80 13 mounted on rims?If I order how long would it take to make?Going on rr for a month thank you


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

whiteboy954 said:


> How much for 13x7 with Miami dolphins teal spoke nipple and hub shipped to 34983


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## bgizzle1

Need 4 13x 7 100 spoke.... Wine and chrome, outer wine chrome spokes, chrome lip.. Can I get a qoute on that??


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

bgizzle1 said:


> Need 4 13x 7 100 spoke.... Wine and chrome, outer wine chrome spokes, chrome lip.. Can I get a qoute on that??


pm sent!


----------



## eltravieso013

im looking for sum 14x7 with black dish chrome nipples black spokes and chrome hub shipped to 52806 lmk thanks..


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

eltravieso013 said:


> im looking for sum 14x7 with black dish chrome nipples black spokes and chrome hub shipped to 52806 lmk thanks..


pm sent!


----------



## topaz81869

14 inch black lip with black lace how much


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

topaz81869 said:


> 14 inch black lip with black lace how much


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

here you go B Dog is this what your talking about?


----------



## RUDY HUERTA 3

Need a price on some chrome 13*7 knock offs for a 1985 buick regal shipped to 75941


----------



## RUDY HUERTA 3

Sorry but also send me a price on some with gold centers and some with just gold nipples


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

RUDY HUERTA 3 said:


> Need a price on some chrome 13*7 knock offs for a 1985 buick regal shipped to 75941


pm sent!


----------



## Super-Scotty

13X7 HUNDRED SPOKES CANDY TANGERINE


----------



## DALLAS-G

How much for two 13x6 100 spoke sent to 75052??? Thanks


----------



## mashingbumper

how much for these ? and a price on 4 13x7 all chrome cross laced 72 spokes






pm please


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Super-Scotty said:


> 13X7 HUNDRED SPOKES CANDY TANGERINE


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## DIRK DIGLER

*PM SENT*


----------



## B.Clark

binky79 said:


> how much for this with all blue spokes shiped to 50320 13x7
Click to expand...


----------



## runninlow

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


How much for just a set of K/o's like these?


----------



## GREYTREY

price on 13x7s 100spoke shipped to 98312


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

B.Clark said:


> binky79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for this with all blue spokes shiped to 50320 13x7
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Do you sell just spokes and nipples for and 17 inch rim chrome straight wired need 4 of them 
zip 55432 pm me bro


----------



## Flex Dogg

13x7 72 black spoke xlaced with 2 blade zenith style shipped to 85392


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Curtis Fisher said:


> Do you sell just spokes and nipples for and 17 inch rim chrome straight wired need 4 of them
> zip 55432 pm me bro


pm sent!


----------



## datinmans58

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> here you go B Dog is this what your talking about?


Price on these .. Same exact shipped to 50317 thanks


----------



## B.Clark

dam bud trying to hit me with the same wheel in the same cty lol J/K


----------



## datinmans58

LMFAO AS LONG AS IT AIN'T THE SAME CAR WE ARE ALL GOOD ..LOL PEOPLE MIGHT THINK WE R TWINS ..LOL


----------



## B.Clark

im doing a lincolin but ill prob sell it cuz im working on buying a 62
and i texted you about the bike got no responce


----------



## datinmans58

B.Clark said:


> im doing a lincolin but ill prob sell it cuz im working on buying a 62
> and i texted you about the bike got no responce


SENT U A TEXT BACK . WILL TEXT YA TOMM . 62 HUH SWEET GOT A FEW 60S IMPALAS IN MY STABLE ..


----------



## -Nate-

Sup OG

Can I get a price on a set of all chrome with black spokes 14x6 with Zenith style knockoff mounted on 175 rubber?

Can I pick them up or they got to be shipped?

Can you give me a price on set of 4 and a price on set of 5?

Thanks


----------



## -Nate-

-Nate- said:


> Sup OG
> 
> Can I get a price on a set of all chrome with black spokes 14x6 with Zenith style knockoff mounted on 175 rubber?
> 
> Can I pick them up or they got to be shipped?
> 
> Can you give me a price on set of 4 and a price on set of 5?
> 
> Thanks


???


----------



## B.Clark

-Nate- said:


> ???


 give it some time he dont live on here. he always gets back to everyone


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

-Nate- said:


> Sup OG
> 
> Can I get a price on a set of all chrome with black spokes 14x6 with Zenith style knockoff mounted on 175 rubber?
> 
> Can I pick them up or they got to be shipped?
> 
> Can you give me a price on set of 4 and a price on set of 5?
> 
> Thanks


Pm sent! sorry for the wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## 62Impala13s

Is your "painted outer" option the whole dish or just the lip of the rim?


----------



## casuals

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


Were u guys located what city


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

62Impala13s said:


> Is your "painted outer" option the whole dish or just the lip of the rim?


There is one option that is the whole outer dish and there is one with just the lip, we also do other custom settings as well.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

casuals said:


> Were u guys located what city


Santa Fe Springs CA


----------



## layinthedirt

can i get a price for some 13x7 100 spoke with blue and black spokes shipped to 29445


----------



## ghettoslick1

Hey homie how much for a set of 100 spoke 13x7 all gold and a set of 13x7 100 spoke all chrome


----------



## ghettoslick1

Shipped to 19121


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

layinthedirt said:


> can i get a price for some 13x7 100 spoke with blue and black spokes shipped to 29445


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ghettoslick1 said:


> Hey homie how much for a set of 100 spoke 13x7 all gold and a set of 13x7 100 spoke all chrome


pm sent!


----------



## B.Clark

what is the price increase for diamond cut spokes?


----------



## biggtone

13x7 100 spoke white lip 2 bar shipped to 52804


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

I'm looking for some like these but a cream color instead of white.. I'll pick up!!! How much?


----------



## Fleetwood94

any current layitlow coupons when buying a set of all chrome 13x7's????


----------



## CADDYLUVA

Hey homie how much for a set of 100 spoke 13x7 all chrome, and a quote on 5? im talkin bout with the rubber on them already​


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Big John 69

How much are 13x7 cross lace gold spokes and knock offs for pick up


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Big John 69 said:


> How much are 13x7 cross lace gold spokes and knock offs for pick up


pm sent!


----------



## sixonebubble

OGRIMSDIRECT hooked up a knockoff tool when I needed it. Good service and quality. 

Thanks!


----------



## tlc64impala

price on 72 cross lace gold nipples rims only shipped 28546


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

tlc64impala said:


> price on 72 cross lace gold nipples rims only shipped 28546


13" or 14" let me know!


----------



## 89Caprice575

How much for the black & chrome 14's shipped 88203


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

89Caprice575 said:


> How much for the black & chrome 14's shipped 88203


what part of the wheel did you want black?


----------



## tlc64impala

13's my bad 72 cross lace gold nipples rims only shipped 28546


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3

HOW MUCH FOR THESE 13'' WITH TIRES WITH WHITE WALLS 155/80/13 SHIP TO TEXAS ? ? ?


----------



## Chicago-n

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


Price of these in a set of 14x7/14x6 and price in 13x7/13x5.5
60153 shipping


----------



## 89Caprice575

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> what part of the wheel did you want black?



I'm feel'n tha middle pic.


----------



## lowrider_620

How much for a single 13x7 100 spoke no adapters or spinners and a price check on a set or 13x7 72 spoke crosslace all chrome shipped to 67846


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

tlc64impala said:


> 13's my bad 72 cross lace gold nipples rims only shipped 28546


Pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THESE 13'' WITH TIRES WITH WHITE WALLS 155/80/13 SHIP TO TEXAS ? ? ?[/QUOT
> 
> Pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

lowrider_620 said:


> How much for a single 13x7 100 spoke no adapters or spinners and a price check on a set or 13x7 72 spoke crosslace all chrome shipped to 67846


Pm sent


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Pm sent


 THERE WAS NO PRICE HOMIE.......PLZ SEND AGUIN THANKS


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> THERE WAS NO PRICE HOMIE.......PLZ SEND AGUIN THANKS


let me know if you got the pm!


----------



## J RAIDER

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


 have you made this style on a xlace rim ? i would like to see and PM me the price complete set


----------



## DREEMER

I want to know if you carry 15x7 100 spoke fwd wires to fit my 96 Cadillac deville? If so can you give me a price On a set shipped to 78660 in Tx thanks regards, DREEMER


----------



## driftin'onamemory

yo got any cross lace blAck dish an everything else chrome zenith style ko's


----------



## ghettoslick1

How much for two 13x7 reverse and three 13x5.5 reverse all chrome with 3 bar dome spinners and adapters to fit a 95 fleetwood shipped to 19121


----------



## ghettoslick1

They also need to be 100 spoke thanks homie


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

J RAIDER said:


> have you made this style on a xlace rim ? i would like to see and PM me the price complete set


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

DREEMER said:


> I want to know if you carry 15x7 100 spoke fwd wires to fit my 96 Cadillac deville? If so can you give me a price On a set shipped to 78660 in Tx thanks regards, DREEMER


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

driftin'onamemory said:


> yo got any cross lace blAck dish an everything else chrome zenith style ko's


pm sent!


----------



## lupe

How much for the gold knock offs straight two wing


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

lupe said:


> How much for the gold knock offs straight two wing


pm sent!


----------



## Sdime

Quick ? I bought à set of blue wheels from you all never been installed is It possible to sens thé wheels to you and het thé Byb changed to chromed pm With response please


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Sdime said:


> Quick ? I bought à set of blue wheels from you all never been installed is It possible to sens thé wheels to you and het thé Byb changed to chromed pm With response please


pm sent!


----------



## Slow low 65

Hows it going ? I'm looking for those Pepsi blue 100 spoke 13x7 rims . Do you make them cross laced ? And can you give me a price for a set ? Pm me thanx .


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Slow low 65 said:


> Hows it going ? I'm looking for those Pepsi blue 100 spoke 13x7 rims . Do you make them cross laced ? And can you give me a price for a set ? Pm me thanx .


pm sent!


----------



## oso503

All chrome 13x7 shipped to 97230


----------



## jdog78

how much for pepsi blue nips and hub on a 13x7 wheels.price on 4 rims and acc. 2 bar knock off.i pmed u on tue. but havent heard anything back.


----------



## LOW47LOW

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


How much for a set.sent to 80831 pepsi blue hub and nipples and blue outer dish


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

oso503 said:


> All chrome 13x7 shipped to 97230


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

jdog78 said:


> how much for pepsi blue nips and hub on a 13x7 wheels.price on 4 rims and acc. 2 bar knock off.i pmed u on tue. but havent heard anything back.


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

LOW47LOW said:


> How much for a set.sent to 80831 pepsi blue hub and nipples and blue outer dish


pm sent!


----------



## ray562

How much for 13X7 cross laced with blue spokes?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ray562 said:


> How much for 13X7 cross laced with blue spokes?


pm sent!


----------



## SouthSide76

14x7 all chrome with all acc. Shipped to 64030 
14x7 chrome with white spokes with all acc. Shipped to 64030


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

SouthSide76 said:


> 14x7 all chrome with all acc. Shipped to 64030
> 14x7 chrome with white spokes with all acc. Shipped to 64030


pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## rusty caprice

You sell just chrome spokes ? Spokes only not dish or hub


----------



## fleetwood88

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


How much f


----------



## topd0gg

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


How much for the center golds?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

fleetwood88 said:


> How much f


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

topd0gg said:


> How much for the center golds?


:thumbsup:


----------



## THESITUATION

PM me a price shipped to 76105 for some 72 cx lace 13 x7


----------



## MudMoccasin

Looking for a set of 14x7 *JUST LIKE THESE *(black dish, black spokes, chrome nipples, chrome hub, chrome ring area next to nipples-don't know technical name)with all accessories shipped to 38141. Do you also need lug pattern for vehicle they are going on? PM me details and thanks in advance. Much respect.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## Flex Dogg

Flex Dogg said:


> 13x7 72 black spoke xlaced with 2 blade zenith style shipped to 85392


never got a price please pm a price , thx.


----------



## Flex Dogg

got the p.m. thx. will be ordering soon


----------



## datinmans58

SEND ME A PRICE FOR FIVE WHEELS JUS LIKE THIS SHIPPED TO 75165 ..THANKS


----------



## Slow low 65

I would like a price for rims like that just in pepsi blue . I have looking around for some rims . These are exactly what I want just in pepsi blue.PM me price shipped to 94509 .Thanx.


----------



## ALTERED ONES

13'' 100 SPOKES WITH BLack spokes and dish how much? LOCAL BUYER PM PRICE THANKS JOHN.........


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

datinmans58 said:


> SEND ME A PRICE FOR FIVE WHEELS JUS LIKE THIS SHIPPED TO 75165 ..THANKS


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Slow low 65 said:


> I would like a price for rims like that just in pepsi blue . I have looking around for some rims . These are exactly what I want just in pepsi blue.PM me price shipped to 94509 .Thanx.


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ALTERED ONES said:


> 13'' 100 SPOKES WITH BLack spokes and dish how much? LOCAL BUYER PM PRICE THANKS JOHN.........


pm sent!


----------



## 8t4mc

any specials on the 72 cross laces in 13 right now??:thumbsup:


----------



## ssbubbleryder

i ordered some 13's for my 64',been hearing good stuff about the og fam!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


how much for the center golds 13x7.


----------



## hurtfeelings

I'm looking for a set of 4 14x7 100 spoke all chrome with zenith knock off, all acc's . how much shipped to 85042 Thx


----------



## 8t4mc

8t4mc said:


> any specials on the 72 cross laces in 13 right now??:thumbsup:



??


----------



## Slow low 65

LOW47LOW said:


> How much for a set.sent to 80831 pepsi blue hub and nipples and blue outer dish


Stupid question . What are the name or style of these rims . I wanna order a set if those exact rims but don't know what to call them . Pm me . Thanx .


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

8t4mc said:


> any specials on the 72 cross laces in 13 right now??:thumbsup:


Pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

singlegate said:


> how much for the center golds 13x7.


Pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Slow low 65 said:


> Stupid question . What are the name or style of these rims . I wanna order a set if those exact rims but don't know what to call them . Pm me . Thanx .


are you talking about something like this?


----------



## Lokito63

How much for 14x7 72 spoke cross lace?


----------



## DarknessWithin

TTT


----------



## onezstop

Any black friday specials? i need 13X7 all chrome rims shipped to texas


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Edit:
Any chance of having 72 crosslace in 13x5.5 reverse with 4lug adapters? 
If so how much for all chrome with gold nips and spinners and all accs?? thanx.


----------



## superior79

Y'all having a xmas sell


----------



## lowc

how much for a set of 72 13x7 of crosslace center gold shipped to 79925


----------



## fallstown2163

How much for 14x7 72 spoke all chrome with zenith style 2bar knockoff with accessories shipped to 76302


----------



## The Cholo

LAST TIME I SPOKE TO YOU YOU TOLD ME 13X7'S 72 SPOKE CROSSLACED ALL CHROME WOULDNT BE AVAILBLE INTILL JANUARY, IS THAT STILL THE CASE?


----------



## Ahhwataday

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


>


OH SHIT!!!


----------



## djnonsense

how much for a set of 13x7 shipped to 75062?


----------



## davidg

How much for some 13x7 100 spoke with black dish and black hub


----------



## J RAIDER

SOME LIKE THESE WIT CANDY BLUE NIPPLES...13 X 7 RIMS AND k/o
*







*.
.


----------



## Drew513Ryder

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


price on both with acces. shipped to 45013


----------



## gorila

how much for all gold 13x7 shipped too 60633


----------



## gorila

how much for all gold 13x7 shipped too 60633 100 spoke reverse lace


----------



## Mr.3d69

How much for 13x7 cross lace to. ,77009


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Drew513Ryder said:


> price on both with acces. shipped to 45013


X68 but shipped there

Those are clean


----------



## El Gato Negro

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


How much u asking for a set of black one, same ko's no chip's 13x7's shiped to 93708


----------



## Affiliated808

Drew513Ryder said:


> price on both with acces. shipped to 45013


same ? how much shipped to hawaii 96817 and if i got a set of engraved ko's would thay fit?


----------



## thisizskeet

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


Home much for these 13x7 I can pick them up


----------



## duvies 81

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> are you talking about something like this?


 how much shipped to 93306 same style but in green ? pm me & lmk thanks


----------



## king debo

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>



PM me price on these all chrome 14x7


----------



## El Gato Negro

El Gato ***** said:


> How much u asking for a set of black one, same ko's no chip's 13x7's shiped to 93708


:dunno: ????


----------



## 5DEUCE

sent a couple of pm's ....no answer


----------



## Hydrohype

great thread! i think I know what my next set of rims will be! Do you have any distributors in the LA area,, 213 323 or 818?

or would you have to ship to 91342,, san fernando Valley Ca.?


----------



## El Gato Negro

5DEUCE said:


> sent a couple of pm's ....no answer


so did i :dunno:


----------



## 79cutlass

Got a promo code for the web site?


----------



## Ivan1967

Sending OG WIRE WHEELS to Russia is possible?


----------



## cld208

how much for 13x7 shipped to 83607


----------



## lowrider262

is OG still selling 72 cross lace? i cant find them on their website


----------



## Backhand

5DEUCE said:


> sent a couple of pm's ....no answer


From what the rumor mill says og got no product to sell :ugh:


----------



## nsane86

*Would like set of 13 x7 in RED , shipped to 94513 .
PM a price . 

*


----------



## davidg

How much for some 13s black dish and hub


----------



## Big Karloz

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


how much for set of 13x7 ?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

cld208 said:


> View attachment 599468
> how much for 13x7 shipped to 83607


:thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin

Backhand said:


> From what the rumor mill says og got no product to sell :ugh:


O? well...dafuq


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

El Gato ***** said:


> :dunno: ????


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

lowrider262 said:


> is OG still selling 72 cross lace? i cant find them on their website


yes give us a call to place an order 562-926-4444


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Backhand said:


> From what the rumor mill says og got no product to sell :ugh:


Don't believe everything you hear we have most sizes in stock!


----------



## backyard64

are knock offs in stock


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

what kind of knock offs are you looking for?


----------



## El Gato Negro

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> pm sent!


Got it thanks ill hit you up in the next few weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## backyard64

im sorry the two way zenith style ko are those in stock also have u done a 72 cross lace in your lime green yet






that color looks like it would match


----------



## ramo68




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

backyard64 said:


> im sorry the two way zenith style ko are those in stock also have u done a 72 cross lace in your lime green yet
> View attachment 604499
> that color looks like it would match


Yes SIR they are in stock! :thumbsup:


----------



## cheechaz87

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>




would u have these in 14x6 ? lmk thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I need a set of 13x7 chrome with 2bar ko. shipped to 96819 honolulu


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

cheechaz87 said:


> would u have these in 14x6 ? lmk thanks


pm sent!


----------



## orlando

how much for 72 spoke crosslace 13x7 all chrome to 95127


----------



## JERRYCORTEZ

How much for some 24x8 our 22x8 reverse rear wheel drive shipped to zip. 76111


----------



## Kinglooney23rd

Wanted to know the price on some center gold 13/7 for a 84 cutlass pm me thanks shipped to 76114


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

JERRYCORTEZ said:


> How much for some 24x8 our 22x8 reverse rear wheel drive shipped to zip. 76111


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Kinglooney23rd said:


> Wanted to know the price on some center gold 13/7 for a 84 cutlass pm me thanks shipped to 76114


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

mail box cleared sorry for the delay.
any way i can get more mailbox space? also this 15 sec delay for each reply isnt helping.


----------



## sixty7imp

14x7 cross laced shipped to Mexico City??


----------



## jaysins64

*Price?*







. How much for these in 918 azure aqua? 13x7


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

Any 3 prong ko


----------



## toker1

got my ko's and hammer last week thanks!!


----------



## toker1

Do u have any chips that match kandy brandy wine or kandy apple red ?


----------



## Kadillac G

How much for a set like these in pastel green and white spokes in 14x6 with tires shipped to 28547?


----------



## SouthSide76

How much for 5 13x7 all chrome with white spokes and or how much for 5 13x7 all chrome shipped to 64030 thanks


----------



## cheechaz87

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>



was wondering how much for some like this but marroon insted of black 2 14x7 2 14x 6 would realy appriciate it thanks


----------



## kaos283




----------



## UCE*EP

Need a price on some 13" 72 spoke cross lace with gold spokes with brandy wine nipples and Brandy wine hub..


Please PMME price..
V/r


----------



## Werner

Emailed you last week for a set of Zenith style 2 bar straight KO's with the black chips with chrome eagle. Shipped to Netherlands
Lemme know so we can finish the deal
Thnx


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

toker1 said:


> Do u have any chips that match kandy brandy wine or kandy apple red ?


yes here is a link https://www.ogrimsdirect.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=EMB


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Kadillac G said:


> How much for a set like these in pastel green and white spokes in 14x6 with tires shipped to 28547?



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

SouthSide76 said:


> How much for 5 13x7 all chrome with white spokes and or how much for 5 13x7 all chrome shipped to 64030 thanks


pm sent here is a link to get prices on custom 13x7 reverse https://www.ogrimsdirect.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=R13x7custom


----------



## SixandSix

14x7 reverse all black, chrome nipples and hex domes, hex wrench, to 53716?


----------



## Big Bruce

How much for a set of all golds and a set of center gold 72 spoke cross spoke ??


----------



## B DOG

Couldnt believe the price on the rims figured they made a mistake on the order lol. got my rims a week earlier than was told. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

How much for a 2 13x7 s and 2 13x6s all gold centers with a candy purple powdetcoated wheel shipped to 83713 rims only no adapters or knock offs.


----------



## 1BADLAC

How much for 5 13x7 100 spokes with yellow spokes


----------



## bigskoobsz

how much for 14x7 all chrome shipped 85017


----------



## rollin 72 monte

how much for a set of 13x7's shipped to 91342


----------



## The_Golden_One

Ordered my rims through the online process on March 7th and they were delivered to my house Mar 23rd. Fast and great business. BTW, it was REALLY easy ordering online. You choose ever piece of the rim however way you want it customized.


----------



## jayteenaz

are 14x7 72 spoke straight lace available


----------



## UCETAH

jayteenaz said:


> are 14x7 72 spoke straight lace available


 X 2 or 13x7 72 spoke straight lace ? ?


----------



## slabrider93

I keep calling no answer.
????


----------



## MLBTLB

Only crosslace on the 72's from O.g.


----------



## nsane86

May I have a quote for this in Candy Red 13X7








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lowrider19

Prices went up a little?...........BTW,stop asking stupid questions and go answer your own question at the website.....you can even figure in shipping.............:facepalm:


----------



## chepo773

do u guys have a dealerout here in the Midwest?


----------



## caprice on dz

do you have the zenith style straigt two bar with a chip recess?


----------



## rnaudin

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> www.ogrimsdirect.com</span>


it was good to meet you yesterday, good pricing and very nice wire wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin

:wave:


----------



## jayteenaz

price for a set of 14x7 72 spoke cross lace shipped to 85338..thanks


----------



## 1962lolo

nsane86 said:


> May I have a quote for this in Candy Red 13X7


[/QUOTE]


How much for 13x7 72 cross laced? local pick up.


----------



## EliseoArteaga7

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


How much for the ones on top shipped to 75238


----------



## commondzrzC.C

Do you guys have any discounts going on rite now like the code LAYITLOW??


----------



## 1FIRME92

How much for 72 all chrome cross laced shipp to 78516


----------



## gorila

need a set like these 13x7 how much SHIPPED TO 60633


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Looks like they haven been on here in a month. Their not answering the phone either. I need some gold 2 bar straight recessed Ko's like the one pictured above but its not listed on the website.


----------



## Lowrider19

Still listed when you build a set of wheels,so I know they still have them. Gold is a $24 upgrade for the K/O's,and they sell seperately for $20,so I'm guessing $45-$50 a piece?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Yeah but for some reason the single knockoff choices don't show 2 bar straight recessed. Should be $88 for those two plus shipping.


----------



## Lil_Rob00

There build a set doesn't allow to do just wheels with no adapters or knockoffs which is what I'm looking for


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Ill give it two more days. I need those 2 gold knockoffs, a set of 5 chrome knockoffs, and multiple sets of og wheel chips. Cruising season is already here in the Midwest so ill give og one last chance for anymore of my business.


----------



## gorila

Me too homie,ready to cop some rims but i cant get no feed back.....bout to shop with freaky tails


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I got ahold of them. The accessories I'm looking for arent listed on the site since they dont have it available to sell. So they said to try back in a couple weeks.


----------



## gorila

Dats whats up


----------



## one_day_64

Price Check! 2 13x7, 2 13x5.5 chrome in 72spoke and in 100spoke shipped to 60506???


----------



## rnaudin

pick these up, for my son's caddie 72 cross lace







here is a better picture


----------



## BIRDYLUV

14 x 7 black barrel and hub, chrome spokes, x laced..76180


----------



## BIRDYLUV

TTT


----------



## rnaudin

bump for og wires


----------



## BIRDYLUV

Ttt


----------



## ''MR.BOWTIE''

how much for 13x7 shipped to 30236


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

Price check: 2- 14x7, 2- 14x5.5 gold nipples & black spokes


----------



## jcmascorro

How much for all chrome 13x7 shipped to 92672.


----------



## SouthSide76

How much for 5 -chrome recessed 3 bar spinners shipped to 64030?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

If you go to their site all the prices are on there


----------



## 83 regal

How much for some 13x7 cross lace shipped to 88008


----------



## Bones 87

Anyone know how the gold holds up on a daily driver ?


----------

